# wagon train to bring the pain.



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I was thinking a wagon cage match would be real fun to watch.. 
maybe something worth printing In SLM as well...
I got five people I would like to see throw it down...

Pancho
Dade county
Danny Chawps
Machio... 
Pink Regal 
cant you see the sparks flying already? of course if anybody else wants to get in the ring? just pay up your health insurance (say your prayers) and jump in!
Im thinkin a may or june deadline for completion?
and a Jan 15 dead line to sign up... I dont care about winners or loosers but if you guys think it will be more fun? I will donate a kit to the winner (maybe a 57 nomad) just find someone else to be :uh: the judge! i dont want that burden.. 

If you guys think this is a dumb idea? dont bite my head off.. I am the Hydro
(there will be more dumb ideas) lol just forget I asked. and let this thread fade into
cyber space like the rest of them.. so what do yall think? yea or nea Jackwagons?
Roll Call,, wagon train to bring the pain!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dont everybody reply at once...
Just get a station wagon of any kind.. (no diecast) any scale is welcome
and build it any way you want? radical, muscle, lowrider,, anything goes...

you dont like the prize? thats negotiable, I will put up cash, if it makes 
a difference? Dont be scared...

layitlow aint big enough for more than one Chicken...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds good. I'm down


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd be down also. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 5 2010, 12:13 PM~19244619
> *Sounds good. I'm down
> *


 two MCBA guys ready to get into the smack down already.. 
its gonna be good one.. thanks homies..
its official... :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

IM IN!!! Using my 58 coupe plus im headed to the hobby story as I type LOL LOW4SHOW baby!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

DO HEARSES COUNT???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i got my bonneville but i allready started it..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IM IN ON THIS I HAVENT BUILT ANYTHING IN OVER A YEAR AND I NEED TO GET BACK TO BUILDING!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

HHHHMMMMM


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit eah that sounds good. i got a nomad needin 2 be done. Can it be somewhat started?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 5 2010, 01:13 PM~19245037
> *shit eah that sounds good.  i got a nomad needin 2 be done.  Can it be somewhat started?
> *


 I am not rule Nazi! lol I say a Hearse can get in. I say a partially started wagon is 
good to go as well! I figure a may or june completion dead line should be more than
fair.. I know everybody has other builds to worry about.. build off's and other 
car shows to prepare for ect.. 5 to 6 month's should be plenty of time to fit in a lil wagon slug fest..
I will donate a revel 57 nomad and $20 to the winner,, but I want it to be about 
fun... not about the prize..
Hell I might even get in on this...(stop laughing ) yea thats right ?
Hydro in a build off, I will even paint my own car. of course no bare metal or open doors from this builder. but it will be fun just the same...
HIT THE SILENT ALARM, ITS GOING DOWN!
ROLL CALL..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Put me down for a spot.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

fuck it count me in


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm in :cheesy:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sounds Good,I'm in...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2010, 04:01 PM~19245295
> *I am not rule Nazi! lol I say a Hearse can get in. I say a partially started wagon is
> good to go as well!  I figure a may or june completion dead line should be more than
> fair.. I know everybody has other builds to worry about..  build off's and other
> ...


shit hydro an on that note...everyone do there own work.. no sub contracting??


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 03:43 PM~19245969
> *shit hydro an on that note...everyone do there own work.. no sub contracting??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

BUT Y? A WAGON  :dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 5 2010, 06:54 PM~19246501
> *BUT Y? A WAGON   :dunno:
> *


Cause wagons are the shit.....thats WHY!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO....NOPE BUT Y? A WAGEN??? STELL


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 5 2010, 04:54 PM~19246501
> *BUT Y? A WAGON   :dunno:
> *


why not a wagon? its out of left field for a lot of people here


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 5 2010, 06:57 PM~19246528
> *Cause wagons are the shit.....thats WHY!
> *


:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

next build off should be a elco build off with out using elcos or cars that were sold as elcos


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

IM STELL LIKE Y????? LOL BUT ITS JUST MY .02 THO??????????


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 5 2010, 05:15 PM~19246694
> *next build off should be a elco build off with out using elcos or cars that were sold as elcos
> *


WELL THAT BATTER THAN A DAM WAGON THO


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Ill add to this by saying winner gets a 2 page spread of their wagon from start to finish in LISM Sep/Oct issue  so take plenty of pics


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 5 2010, 05:18 PM~19246718
> *WELL THAT BATTER THAN A DAM WAGON THO
> *


lol nobody is forcing you to enter homie im not even entering a wagon, its gonna be a wagon when its done though.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Im in!! from when to when..? what wagons are allowed? etc...

& streetking............... wagons are bad as fuck!! I like em *"BATTER"* then elco's! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 5 2010, 07:53 PM~19246992
> *Im in!!  from when to when..? what wagons are allowed? etc...
> 
> & streetking............... wagons are bad as fuck!! I like em "BATTER" then elco's!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



So far Jan. 15 is the sign on date. Will go until May or June. Any wagon or maybe long roof. 
Just have to wait on Hydro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 5 2010, 06:04 PM~19247105
> *So far Jan. 15 is the sign on date. Will go until May or June. Any wagon or maybe long roof.
> Just have to wait on Hydro.
> *


cool thanx Charles! im entering either a resin 61 or resin 63 wagon (impala's).... which ever at the time i decide to build...  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 5 2010, 07:07 PM~19247133
> *cool thanx Charles! im entering either a resin 61 or resin 63 wagon (impala's).... which ever at the time i decide to build...    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*IM IN WITH A 60 WAGON!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 5 2010, 08:07 PM~19247133
> *cool thanx Charles! im entering either a resin 61 or resin 63 wagon (impala's).... which ever at the time i decide to build...    :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good. That much area for one of your paint jobs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2010, 08:09 PM~19247160
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> IM IN WITH A 60 WAGON!
> *


 :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lol even i could find time to finish a build by june!! im in with a 61 wagon, unless tingos DID finish the inerior for it, if thats the case i have a 63 and/or 64 wagon that i'll use!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 5 2010, 06:09 PM~19247160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now this is gettin better fellas :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 5 2010, 06:10 PM~19247166
> *Sounds good. That much area for one of your paint jobs.
> *



thinkin bout doin the 61 a clean classic look... dunno yet


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I think wagons could be sick. I would like to join in on this one but I got way to much to finish before I think of trying to do this one. Good luck to all you and heres my wagon that won the wagon build off on LDC last year. :biggrin: 






























I cant wait to see what wins this buildoff! Theres alot of great builders in this one.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you have to be a member of a club?

If not...Im in.

With this:










All Ive done is open it and take pics of wheels on it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 5 2010, 06:30 PM~19247380
> *Do you have to be a member of a club?
> 
> If not...Im in.
> ...



your more then welcome to join the buildoff


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 5 2010, 06:29 PM~19247373
> *I think wagons could be sick. I would like to join in on this one but I got way to much to finish before I think of trying to do this one. Good luck to all you and heres my wagon that won the wagon build off on LDC last year. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


come on big D!! we got til june i think, thats plenty of time even if you can only tinker here and there!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 10:20 PM~19247748
> *come on big D!! we got til june i think, thats plenty of time even if you can only tinker here and there!!
> *



I hear ya but I want to finish my rig, and I have two builds I have to finish for a friend, that Grand Prix replica, a big body vert, and a 53 vette to get done. So I just dont think joining this one is right for me at this time. Its gonna be fun to watch though. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK I'M IN, 58 IMPALA WAGON & 63 CHEVY WAGON, I KNOW I'LL GET ONE DONE* :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think i want in on this... i gotta start building again... just gotta figure out what to build or which project to bring back out....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

with all the big dogs joining this buildoff... i kno i don't stand a chance.... but should be fun to be a part of


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

well looks like i got some time to think 59,60,61 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 5 2010, 10:50 PM~19248575
> *i think i want in on this... i gotta start building again... just gotta figure out what to build or which project to bring back out....
> *


THAT'S wassup!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 5 2010, 10:52 PM~19248593
> *with all the big dogs joining this buildoff... i kno i don't stand a chance.... but should be fun to be a part of
> *



LOL...YOU are one of the "bigdogs".

Just bring it ESE!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn june is a long ass time away for people to get distracted and forget about this build off


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 5 2010, 09:20 PM~19248900
> *damn june is a long ass time away for people to get distracted and forget about this build off
> *



lol x2!! this will be in page 50 of this forum...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 5 2010, 10:23 PM~19248920
> *lol x2!! this will be in page 50 of this forum...
> *



followed by 2 people finishing 

make that 3 eso will be done in less than a week :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 5 2010, 09:24 PM~19248929
> *followed by 2 people finishing
> 
> make that 3 eso will be done in less than a week  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn all this negative nancy talk...

LOL.

Im gonna try.

I havent done shit ina LONG time.

I need to do something or get rid of all the bullshit I have in my garage.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 5 2010, 09:31 PM~19248999
> *Damn all this negative nancy talk...
> 
> LOL.
> ...



its not negative... but a 5 month long buildoff. 9 times out of 10,will end up with alot of the contestants giving up,forgetting or loosing motivation...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 5 2010, 10:31 PM~19248999
> *Damn all this negative nancy talk...
> 
> LOL.
> ...



naw bro not being negative just always goes that way people are pumped up now but with such a long build off date the heat will die off fast imo.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 5 2010, 06:37 PM~19249048
> *its not negative... but a 5 month long buildoff. 9 times out of 10,will end up with alot of the contestants giving up,forgetting or loosing motivation...
> *


make it shorter.... can we get back to the old days with 2 month buildoffs for the whole year planned out?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 5 2010, 09:41 PM~19249112
> *make it shorter.... can we get back to the old days with 2 month buildoffs for the whole year planned out?
> *



that sounds good!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 5 2010, 10:41 PM~19249112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 6 2010, 12:46 AM~19249157
> *
> 
> i agree :biggrin:
> *



me 2 ,since my fukin name was brought up im gonna have to do something bout this to make sure yall dont ever call my god forsaken name a-got-dam--gen

im in gotta find me a wagon ,,wait i think i do have one ,naaah ill find one some where :uh:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

I MIGHT be down. Never been in a buildoff before :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i say fuck a wagon but im n since my name did not com up :biggrin: dont kno what to
use i may just use my old wagon tho [email protected] wagons :barf: stell dont kno y?....











only if this dont die than its r.i.p lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 5 2010, 11:08 PM~19249424
> *i say fuck a wagon but im n since my name did not com up :biggrin:  dont kno what to
> use i may just use my old wagon tho [email protected] wagons :barf: stell dont kno y?....
> 
> ...


you say why i say why not at least its not a pusstang buildoff :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im in... Ill be doin this one... No use for it to sit in the box....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 5 2010, 06:30 PM~19247380
> *Do you have to be a member of a club?
> 
> If not...Im in.
> ...


 why a wagon? the picture is self explanatory, just look...

Now let me address some of the concerns...
first off, I would like to thank everybody for your input and post.. you are all big doggs
in my book.. No Bull!
why so long of a dead line? because some people are slow as fuck, (me)
and everybody has a personal life and other builds and obligations..and some of you fools have my cars on your table,, so who am I to just come up with some 
willy nilly buildoff idea out of the blue right before new years? you cant use time as an excuse to not join.. I also wanted to give plenty of time for the drop outs
to drop out.. and the Alzheimer patients to forget.... 
and for those who think the dead line is to long? fine build your shit anyway,
and then wait for us slow ass's. post progress picks and then stop, if you think you got 
some secret shit that you dont want us to see until the judging... 
Now about the prize? it aint much but i want to put my money where my mouth is.
(no ****) But i am the only one allowed to have a defeatist attitude..
anyone who gets in this ring? is a BIG DOGG.. and you all have chance..
Dade county.. i mentioned your name because you are a sick ass builder,
and every time I turn around? your scrapping with, or wanting to scrap with somebody,, the pit bull avi could not be more perfect for you. so I figure maybe
maybe I could (Don King) my way into really giving you what you want? without giving you an easy win.. and at the same time? 6 month's month's from now, i get to see some of the baddest wagons on the face of the earth, because layitlow has the what? ??? lil has the baddest models builders on the face of the earth..
Of course all clubs are welcome.. but you do not have to be a member of any club
to throw down...(doodz)
716 say's no contracted work! well this is a contest, and his suggestion does make since, and i guess its only fair.. so thats leave's me out.. I dont mind trying to paint,
but I'l join the circus and where a dress before i do BMF.
now 6 month's is a long way away,, but it will get hear before you know it, I wont be writing no Hydro hype books in this thread every day,,
(you guys will kill me) what i will do is mark on the calendar for the 20th of every month to bump the thread up from where ever it is.. thats five days after the start
date of Jan 15 and five days before the completion dead line May 25th. this thread should take on a life of its own with all the progress picks, but if it fades. I will bump it up on the 20th of each month.. 
Streetraceking,,I want you in on this.. I chose a wagon build off because its something alot of people respect but it is still outside the box... 
imagine all the patterns and shit were going to see with all that roof line?
no telling what some of the guys are going to do with that side window?
maybe one or two guys are going to have deliverys? thats still a wagon.
truth is? I wanted people to think i was going to do a lo lo, and then i was going to
try to hit them with a turbo charged drag wagon.. next time maybe a van build off?
thats another reason for the far away dead line? you got time to change your mind on what? and how your going to build..... i finally started on my cadi's last night
jb weld is dry now.. so i will put in a little work now,,Lowridermodels? welcome back! now put some work in..
i am really proud to chill with all you fools.. i consider it an honor...
marinate is down! How fucking cool is that? DL styles I consider you my brother.
I really wish you would reconsider? but family must understand, if its to much,
its to much, we will always be hear for homie.. you came through for all us like a champ. you know how we do it? anything you ever want or need. we got you..
Roll Call Jackwagons..


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

can i get in this one i got a 56 nomad to build :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 6 2010, 01:41 AM~19250832
> *can i get in this one i got a 56 nomad to build :biggrin:
> *


dont look now? but you and your nomad just joined the wagon train..
start eating your wheaties..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i asked earlyer about my 65 boni wagon but it is allready started?? is that ok?
im not in this to win it cause theres tooo many top notch builders in here to even think i could keep up with...im just a lil fish in this big ass pond with BIG ASS fish..but its all about fun more then anything that is why i want in..lol... im here to get my ass kicked...an have fun while that happens...lol..since now im off work for the season because of weather i got time to build..so yeah i will prob.... be one of them guys who finish early...not because i didnt take my time but because i had more time to build then some ...but i will get it done..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 6 2010, 09:14 AM~19251913
> *i asked earlyer about my 65 boni wagon but it is allready started?? is that ok?
> im not in this to win it cause theres tooo many top notch builders in here to even think i could keep up with...im just a lil fish in this big ass pond with BIG ASS fish..but its all about fun more then anything that is why i want in..lol... here to get my ass kicked...an have done while that happens...lol..since now im off work for the season because of weather i got time to build..so yeah i will prob.... be one of them guys who finish early...not because i didnt take my time but because i had more time to build then some ...but i will get it done..
> 
> ...



this looks good dawg!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2010, 12:42 AM~19249846
> *Im in... Ill be doin this one... No use for it to sit in the box....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: im liken this right here...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 6 2010, 09:14 AM~19251913
> *i asked earlyer about my 65 boni wagon but it is allready started?? is that ok?
> im not in this to win it cause theres tooo many top notch builders in here to even think i could keep up with...im just a lil fish in this big ass pond with BIG ASS fish..but its all about fun more then anything that is why i want in..lol... im here to get my ass kicked...an have fun while that happens...lol..since now im off work for the season because of weather i got time to build..so yeah i will prob.... be one of them guys who finish early...not because i didnt take my time but because i had more time to build then some ...but i will get it done..
> 
> ...


716 you writing a book? lol builds that are already in progress feel free to join!
I really dont want to read about people saying there not going to win?
for guys like me? any completion is a win against my personal demons..
(thats why I was a little reluctant to offer a prize) but on that note? I do want people
to be rewarded for there participation, you could of said.
(MARKIE TAKE YOUR BUILDOFF AND STICK IT)LOL Jarel the bonniville is a wicked
lean looking creation, I can tell you right now, its going to knock some of the fools head's off... that's a good thing. 
PS. still waiting on the Chawper to check in!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2010, 11:51 AM~19252185
> *716 you writing a book? lol builds that are already in progress feel free to join!
> I really dont want to read about people saying there not going to win?
> for guys like me? any completion is a win against my personal demons..
> ...


ok then im in.. :biggrin: should get a list going of peope who are in this .....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 6 2010, 08:36 AM~19252064
> *:0  :wow:  im liken this right here...
> *


Thanks homie... I seriously thought you was gonna be bringin out that 80's malibu....But I like the Boni even better...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2010, 01:09 PM~19252723
> *Thanks homie... I seriously thought you was gonna be bringin out that 80's malibu....But  I like the Boni even better...
> *


that baby is on the back burnner...but ya never know!! right now im pretty dedicated to this boni...for some reson i got on this bonneville kick :dunno: this will be my 4th one..i just did 3..lol...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*2011 WAGON BUILDOFF*

OFFICIAL LIST
CHR1S619
BiggC
dutchone
hearse
716Layinlow
lowridermodels
SlammdSonoma
Tonioseven
Esoteric
pancho1969
machio
PINK86REGAL
MARINATE
hocknberry
just a-doodz
408Models
rollinoldskoo
rollindeep408
dade county
tunzafun
STREETRACEKING
darkside customs
candilove

Damn this is a long ass list of people... Nice turnout...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2010, 11:48 AM~19253081
> *2011 WAGON BUILDOFF
> 
> OFFICIAL LIST
> ...


 x2 look at the bomb progress pic's that popped up in just one day!
you guys make this old jackwagon get all choked up with pride.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im guessin mines gonna be the bigger of the bunch, 1/16th 55 nomad...or a 1/18th 57 nomad..one or the other..but ill be in it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> *2011 WAGON BUILDOFF*
> 
> OFFICIAL LIST
> CHR1S619
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lmao..i have 4 wagons to go about workin with on my end..so its really a decision makin time for me. All of em are started except the camaro wagon i just recently got. 

For sure im still leanin toward my twin turbo'd hemi nomad.. its itchin to get built


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

did somebody say twin turbo?
this is a little goody for my 65 or 66 malibu wagon..
I still promiss that I wont go writing novels in this thread..

there will be second place and third place prize's in addition to the first place!
second will be a pair of scaledreams rims of the winners choice...
supplied by me unless someone wants to help out with a donation?
third place will be a sheet of Bare metal foil....
Now hear is the cool part... all participants will be required to vote on other wagons
(no you cant vote for your self) each entry must choose 3 or there favorite
wagons... first choice is 15 points,, second choice is 10 points,,third choice 5 points.
those votes will be counted at the end. (no anonymous voters) the one with most 
points wins... that means a guy will all number 3 votes.. could win over a guy with
two or three number one votes..(716 Lay n Low) we will deal with tie breakers if that situation
arise's... thank you for your cooperation..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

716 Lay n Low) we will deal with tie breakers if that situation
arise's... thank you for your cooperation..
why you bring my name up for this i didnt say anything about prizes 1st 2nd 3rd or tie breakers??? make me look like a bad guy makin all the rules over here.. :happysad: all i said is build your own car..  .anyone can have gseeds paint..tingo do there interior an get a hook up from rick on wheels,wires an other goodies!! :cheesy: shit i dont even have to build it ill just pay someone to do that for me too.. then ill enter it!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: may cost me $500 bucks but im sure it would be in the top 3.. :biggrin: .na not me ill build my own..  cost me 20 bucks...im here for the fun of building with all the great builders in this.. i dont have to worrie about winning shit... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: not with this list of bad mo fo's..thats my mini hydro story... :drama:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2010, 03:26 AM~19250619
> *why a wagon? the picture is self explanatory, just look...
> 
> Now let me address some of the concerns...
> ...



you got a point ,,thanks for the reconize ,and im gonna find a wagon ,trust that ,and to the rest of u yall better spank my ass in this build off


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 5 2010, 11:59 PM~19249296
> *I MIGHT be down. Never been in a buildoff before  :0
> *


Screw it im in! :biggrin: Start date?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

in case you missed this hydro clear this up for me!!!
?????..an 716 Lay n Low) we will deal with tie breakers if that situation
arise's... thank you for your cooperation..?????
what???


why you bring my name up for this i didnt say anything about prizes 1st 2nd 3rd or tie breakers??? make me look like a bad guy makin all the rules over here.. :happysad: all i said is build your own car..  .anyone can have gseeds paint..tingo do there interior an get a hook up from rick on wheels,wires an other goodies!! :cheesy: shit i dont even have to build it ill just pay someone to do that for me too.. then ill enter it!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: may cost me $500 bucks but im sure it would be in the top 3.. :biggrin: .na not me ill build my own..  cost me 20 bucks...im here for the fun of building with all the great builders in this.. i dont have to worrie about winning shit... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: not with this list of bad mo fo's.....well thats my mini hydro story... :drama:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

yall in trouble u hear me, yall in fukin trouble :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 6 2010, 06:57 PM~19255728
> *yall in trouble u hear me, yall in fukin trouble  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah yeah yeah. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 6 2010, 06:57 PM~19255728
> *yall in trouble u hear me, yall in fukin trouble  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:  hno: :sprint: :run:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Ok I thought about it and I decided to go whiff dis








Moe pics to come thankx. Bigg c oops my bad C yea , ok yea yea , if u get but hurt easy then I'm out !!















WUTEVA Chris if I'm right Chris well it's my name also and let me see


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Yea I got six months to manipulate this here


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 6 2010, 07:12 PM~19255861
> *Ok I thought about it and I decided to go whiff dis
> 
> 
> ...


You can do Bro....and no butt hurts gonna be coming from me........No ****. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

That's wusup c ,I jus got bak frum homedepot looking for sum degreaser, wut a disappointment so I picked up my water trap and adjust valve for my comresor


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

OFFICIAL LIST
CHR1S619
BiggC
dutchone
hearse
716Layinlow
lowridermodels
SlammdSonoma
Tonioseven
Esoteric
pancho1969
machio
PINK86REGAL
MARINATE
hocknberry
just a-doodz
408Models
rollinoldskoo
rollindeep408
dade county
tunzafun
STREETRACEKING
darkside customs
candilove
MKD904


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Please post the start and finish date....Thanks.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yo Hydro, I was sleeping on this topic for some reason :uh: ... still room for the DIG??


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i think so


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 6 2010, 08:14 PM~19257824
> *yo Hydro,  I was sleeping on this topic for some reason :uh: ... still room for the DIG??
> *


i think cut off date to join was jan 15th!? so there is plenty of time for more wagoneers!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 6 2010, 08:14 AM~19251913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would MOBB this right here!!! :0 :biggrin: 
Hey Jarel, THIS IS A COLD PIECE bro... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i knew i had a wagon so i im not gonna make one


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2010, 10:50 PM~19259067
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 6 2010, 04:37 PM~19255549
> *in case you missed this hydro clear this up for me!!!
> ?????..an 716 Lay n Low)  we will deal with tie breakers if that situation
> arise's...  thank you for your cooperation..?????
> ...


 no no no Big East coast homie.. You know, I never even graduated 
high school? and my words or intention dont always match up with my typing..
I have no issue with me not being in the buildoff? I brought your name up
because you had hinted to the fact that alot of heavy hitters were going to be in
this thing.. and maybe your chance's of taking a win was not to good?
so I WANTED YOU PERSONALLY (no ****) to see that I came up with a numerical 
point system that would really even the playing field for all participators. 
with this point system? i think a newbie with talent, has a chance to K. O. one of you Big Doggs.. For example LETS SAY JOE BLOW IS AN ALL OUT HEAD HUNTING
TROPHY WINING PATTERN PAINTING..PHOTO ETCH USEING S.O.B?
and he comes to the build off with some H2 hummer station wagon with all the doors open.. fuckin $100 dollar ecth parts on the motor some shit like that..
and his paint has 20 fucking pearls on it.? ( but the pearls are not colors that I 
personaly like) no matter how clean? I might rate him at three.. thats 5 points
but I might look at your Pontiac, and fucking fall in love..because it is just 
better looking than a hummer station wagon. and it has 2 pretty colors painted on it
instead of 20 outlandish colors? well fuck, the Pontiac will get my number 1 vote to the hummer getting a number 3.. (ARE YOU WITH ME SO FAR?)
NOW LETS SAY 9 OR 10 other wagonears feel the same way.? after the votes are counted.. the Pontiac wins... just because its clean..and it turned out to be a better
lookin model over all!,, now I only mentioned a tie scenario because It is a remote
possibility. I got great news about the grand prize but i will put it in a second post
because it deserve's its own post..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 6 2010, 07:42 PM~19257456
> *Please post the start and finish date....Thanks.
> *


 you got it big homie.. start date..jan 15 2011. post all the progress pics 
you want.. the end date..is MAY 25 2011...

3RD PRIZE IS A PACK OF BARE METAL FOIL....
2ND PRIZE IS A SET OF RIMS OF YOUR CHOICE FROM SCALE DREAMS 

(DRUM ROLL) THE GRAND PRIZE IS.
A REVEL 57 NOMAD KIT,PLUS $20 PLUS A $50 GET OUT OF JAIL FREE CARD
(THAT MEANS GIFT VOUCHER) FROM BIG JIMBOS HOUSE OF RESIN...
YEAP THATS RIGHT? THE MAN HIMSELF WROTE ME AND TOLD ME HE IS DONATING HIS SKILLS TO THE CAUSE! hIT THE SILENT ALARM ITS GOING DOWN..
ROLL CALL...
MKD I AM VERY EXCITED TO SEE YOUR NAME IN THIS..
DIG, MY BROTHA, WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Dec 6 2010, 08:55 PM~19256932
> *were you be getting those pics like the el dorado
> *



So no starting until January 15?

Just asking.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I guess I've gotta turm my _*S'WAG-ON*_...








:thumbsup: 





I expect everybody to bring their A-game for this one. I last successfully completed in the Impala buildoff but I'm in this one like fat kids in lunch lines.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2010, 03:02 AM~19260688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like a four door woodie no not a wagon....just my .02  (car)


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 









im almost done start wrapping up my prize  :happysad: what up eeeeeeeeeerbody ....sounds fun but i might have to take a pass shit i havent even finished the hopper caddy and panchos 63 still somewhere :dunno: and a few other builds i gotta finish but i work so much sometimes i dont have the time to build , but will see i would just really need to focus on one thing  good luck to everyone  shit ill even donate a lil som som to make the prizes a lil more interesting


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2010, 01:02 AM~19260688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 you know this is a tuff call? panal's and delivery's and woody's are in the wagon
family... I say let it ride,, it looks more wagon, than suburban...

If anyone disagree's? hit me with a PM. 
and Doodz! people have started already, it becomes official Jan 15..
Chawps : you know we got love for you homie..(no ****) and yea you got to finish
those buildoff's,, and you got time to change your mind and jump in this..
where is all the international builders at? Roll call!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2010, 03:02 AM~19260688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a wagon to me


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 7 2010, 09:10 AM~19262011
> *Looks like a wagon to me
> *


 x 2
Update everybody..
the prize's just got better.. Big Trend has donated His skills with decals
of the winners choice for 1st 2nd and 3rd place winners.. 
( Hit the Silent Alarm.).. :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 6 2010, 04:59 PM~19255743
> *Yeah yeah yeah.  :biggrin:
> *


 BIG C. U NEED ANY PARTS FOR THIS YES CALL OR E. MAIL
Val


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 7 2010, 11:21 AM~19262087
> *x 2
> Update everybody..
> the prize's just got better.. Big Trend has donated His skills with decals
> ...


SWEET DONATION TREND... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well this just keeps gettin better and better every time I pop in here....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

here you go MACHIO.I bought you a 56 nomad for this build off.

TIME TO PUT IT DOWN.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2010, 11:11 PM~19260001
> *no no no Big East coast homie.. You know, I never even graduated
> high school? and my words or intention dont always match up with my typing..
> I have no issue with me not being in the buildoff? I brought your name up
> ...


I like these rules Hype,it's more like a peoples choice award.Sometimes all the money in a model don't make a model if it don't look right.As if something is still missing.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

What bout a 53 panel does it count?? :thumbsdown: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OFFICIAL LIST

CHR1S619
BiggC
dutchone
hearse
716Layinlow
lowridermodels
SlammdSonoma
Tonioseven
Esoteric
pancho1969
machio
PINK86REGAL
MARINATE
hocknberry
just a-doodz
408Models
rollinoldskoo
rollindeep408
dade county
tunzafun
STREETRACEKING
darkside customs
candilove
MKD904
DIG


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

been wanting to do 1 of these... :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 7 2010, 11:00 AM~19262829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ye,I have. The lack ready to trade u homie,or 63..take your pick


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 7 2010, 11:09 AM~19262906
> *I like these rules Hype,it's more like a peoples choice award.Sometimes all the money in a model don't make a model if it don't look right.As if something is still missing.
> *


 exactly tingo. thats what i was shooting for.. 

Ralfa? I think you answerd your own question, ( what about a PANEL) 

IF IT LOOKS MORE LIKE A PANEL OR A BURBAN THAN i WAGON? 
I WOULD SAY ITS NOT THE RIGHT CHOICE FOR THIS RODEO!
(my mom watch's Dr. Phil) 
I think Rollins woody is right on the edge of what we would consider a wagon.. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Fuck it I'm in if not with the panel with something :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 7 2010, 01:55 PM~19263261
> *:0 Fuck it I'm in if not with the panel with something  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 7 2010, 11:55 AM~19263261
> *:0 Fuck it I'm in if not with the panel with something  :biggrin:
> *


 fuck yea..More of dem Az boys bringing the heat!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

I think ima do two Builds or change my entry I'm not sure yet


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i went & got my tubing for all of my twin turbo' lines. Also spied a set of white metal hemi valve covers i might add to it. Gotta grab up some balsa wood for the floor, etc... ive had about a year 1/2 to think of how ive wanted this big mofo... time to unleash on it.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

So does the wagon have to be built a certain way (e.g. Low low) or is it anything goes?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 7 2010, 05:25 PM~19264905
> *So does the wagon have to be built a certain way (e.g. Low low) or is it anything goes?
> *


I believe it's anything goes....but I could be wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 7 2010, 03:25 PM~19264905
> *So does the wagon have to be built a certain way (e.g. Low low) or is it anything goes?
> *


i hope not


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 7 2010, 10:18 AM~19262962
> *OFFICIAL LIST
> 
> CHR1S619
> ...





:0 Dam thats a wagon battle royal if I ever seen one... :wow: Was there ever one lol??? Id be in this if I had a wagon but I dont so I'll be watching from the sidelines. Good luck to all.   

Who better to host such an event than our very own Hydrohype! Baddass builds wit that classic Hydro play by play commentary... Cant WAIT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Dec 5 2010, 08:20 PM~19246748
> *Ill add to this by saying winner gets a 2 page spread of their wagon from start to finish in LISM Sep/Oct issue    so take plenty of pics
> *


Dont know if y'all saw this shit or not, cause nobody commented on it. Thanks Dyz, mag coverage would be a bad ass prize!! 


OFFICIAL LIST

CHR1S619
BiggC
dutchone
hearse
716Layinlow
lowridermodels
SlammdSonoma
Tonioseven
Esoteric
pancho1969
machio
PINK86REGAL
MARINATE
hocknberry
just a-doodz
408Models
rollinoldskoo
rollindeep408
dade county
tunzafun
STREETRACEKING
darkside customs
candilove
MKD904
DIG
Scur-rape-init


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 7 2010, 03:25 PM~19264905
> *So does the wagon have to be built a certain way (e.g. Low low) or is it anything goes?
> *


 See thats proof that yall dont be reading my hype books..
(that hurts my feelings) Bigg C. lol
anything goes.. you can put a live gold fish in your build if you want...
And yes please forgive my oversight..
The grand prize winner well also be getting a full 2 page spread in SLM 
compliments of dyzcustoms.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 7 2010, 08:43 PM~19268049
> *Dont know if y'all saw this shit or not, cause nobody commented on it. Thanks Dyz, mag coverage would be a bad ass prize!!
> OFFICIAL LIST
> 
> ...


 this is beautiful thing.. this list is almost longer than Hearse's rap sheet!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

can i still get in on this?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 7 2010, 11:17 PM~19269469
> *can i still get in on this?
> *


your in! :biggrin: thanks guys for keepin up with the list...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 8 2010, 01:03 AM~19269376
> *this is beautiful thing.. this list is almost longer than Hearse's rap sheet!
> *


nothing is as long as that shit... :rofl: :rofl: been puttin in some serious work over here... :biggrin: got all my modifications done in my frame got my wheels all made up.  custom interior is just about all mock'd up...not too much left of the og interior at all.. :wow: need to go get some icein for the body an interior yet.  ahhh thats about it for tonight i think...got some shit to do tomorrow then ill get back on it.. :biggrin: this is how it goes around here when i gots no work for the winter..model time!! model mad man just about 24-7 :around:  :run: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 7 2010, 08:27 PM~19269562
> *nothing is as long as that shit... :rofl:  :rofl: been puttin in some serious work over here... :biggrin: got all my  modifications done in my frame got my wheels all made up.  custom interior is just about all mock'd up...not too much left of the og interior at all.. :wow: need to go get some icein for the body an interior yet.  ahhh thats about it for tonight i think...got some shit to do tomorrow then ill get back on it.. :biggrin: this is how it goes around here when i gots no work for the winter..model time!! model mad man just about 24-7 :around:    :run:  :drama:  :rimshot:
> *


sounds like you'll be done before the buildoff starts.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 7 2010, 06:05 AM~19261983
> *you know this is a tuff call? panal's and delivery's and woody's are in the wagon
> family...  I say let it ride,, it looks more wagon, than suburban...
> 
> ...


  if its car based then its a wagon.... what other body in 1939 would you call a wagon?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

yep hes gonna miss out


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2010, 01:56 AM~19269784
> *sounds like you'll be done before the buildoff starts....  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i do roofing an its snowing like a bitch out here ...so im done for the season..now its time to collect unenjoyment an build models...this thing wont be done for a month..maybe longer i got to see whats up with the 66 impy build off got 2 going on ..but yeah your right ill definatley be done first..thats ok ill still have it ready when its time!! i got 2-3 days into it now i think.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2010, 01:02 AM~19260688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont know much about 30's but I would say anything more panal than this is a 
panal,, but this woody with its Low (but long )roof line is more of a wagon..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 06:45 PM~19266850
> *:0 Dam thats a wagon battle royal if I ever seen one... :wow: Was there ever one lol??? Id be in this if I had a wagon but I dont so I'll be watching from the sidelines. Good luck to all.
> 
> Who better to host such an event than our very own Hydrohype! Baddass builds wit that classic Hydro play by play commentary... Cant WAIT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: this is my buddy for real!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 03:45 PM~19266850
> *:0 Dam thats a wagon battle royal if I ever seen one... :wow: Was there ever one lol??? Id be in this if I had a wagon but I dont so I'll be watching from the sidelines. Good luck to all.
> 
> Who better to host such an event than our very own Hydrohype! Baddass builds wit that classic Hydro play by play commentary... Cant WAIT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pm me your address uso...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

OFFICIAL LIST

CHR1S619
BiggC
dutchone
hearse
716Layinlow
lowridermodels
SlammdSonoma
Tonioseven
Esoteric
pancho1969
machio
PINK86REGAL
MARINATE
hocknberry
just a-doodz
408Models
rollinoldskoo
rollindeep408
dade county
tunzafun
STREETRACEKING
darkside customs
candilove
MKD904
DIG
Scur-rape-init
calaveras73


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

LETS GO!!
















Im Thinkin Low Rod as well but well see


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 6 2010, 09:14 AM~19251913
> *i asked earlyer about my 65 boni wagon but it is allready started?? is that ok?
> im not in this to win it cause theres tooo many top notch builders in here to even think i could keep up with...im just a lil fish in this big ass pond with BIG ASS fish..but its all about fun more then anything that is why i want in..lol... im here to get my ass kicked...an have fun while that happens...lol..since now im off work for the season because of weather i got time to build..so yeah i will prob.... be one of them guys who finish early...not because i didnt take my time but because i had more time to build then some ...but i will get it done..
> 
> ...


i think thats gona be F"n sick!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Dec 8 2010, 10:50 AM~19272229
> *LETS GO!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Fuck it why not maybe a 2 for one special :0 if you ain't got a wagon make one right








:biggrin: 
OFFICIAL LIST

CHR1S619
BiggC
dutchone
hearse
716Layinlow
lowridermodels
SlammdSonoma
Tonioseven
Esoteric
pancho1969
machio
PINK86REGAL
MARINATE
hocknberry
just a-doodz
408Models
rollinoldskoo
rollindeep408
dade county
tunzafun
STREETRACEKING
darkside customs
candilove
MKD904
DIG
Scur-rape-init
calaveras73
Elrafa


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2010, 12:00 AM~19270186
> *pm me your address uso...
> *




:wow: Pm'd hno: hno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 8 2010, 12:20 AM~19269984
> *I dont know much about 30's but I would say anything more panal than this is a
> panal,,  but this woody with its Low (but long )roof line is more of a wagon..
> *


not a wagon IMO, but this is your build off markie...balls in your court?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 8 2010, 10:58 PM~19278538
> *not a  wagon IMO, but this is your build off markie...balls in your court?!
> *


I AGREE...AN LIKE HE SAID BALLS IN YOUR COURT :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

why is there such a fukkin debate about it.... seems like 716 just got some bone to pick with me since he's got hearse' nutz.... most people i know would refer to what i showed as a woody wagon.... that bodystyle whether its a 39,40,41,46-48 chevy ford or whatever was called a woody wagon.... not like its a bonneville with a roof glued on


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2010, 11:20 PM~19278798
> *why is there such a fukkin debate about it.... seems like 716 just got some bone to pick with me since he's got hearse' nutz.... most people i know would refer to what i showed as a woody wagon.... that bodystyle whether its a 39,40,41,46-48 chevy ford or whatever was called a woody wagon.... not like its a bonneville with a roof glued on
> *


YOU AGAIN.. :uh: IM NOT ON NOONES NUTZ SEEMS LIKE YOU SURE DO LIKE MINE THUOGH! WHY YOU GOT A PROB...WITH ME WHAT DID I EVER DO TO YOU?
AN WHY YA KNOCKIN MY BONNEVILLE WITH GLUED ON WAGON ROOF.. WHY DONT YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE WHO IS DOING THE SAME THING??


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

ok, heres my entry...... If it doesnt qualify then let me know. I have more wagons then this :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 8 2010, 11:24 PM~19278831
> *ok, heres my entry...... If it doesnt qualify then let me know. I have more wagons then this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont know for sure but I have been raised around old cars my whole life and if you ask me they are based on a car frame and IMO are a wagon. 

http://www.madcattoys.com/dc1004mr.html


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.pronto.com/shop/1939-39-chevy-woody-wagon


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 8 2010, 11:20 PM~19278798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, like it or not it is a wagon.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Dec 8 2010, 10:50 AM~19272229
> *LETS GO!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is this going to be "Lets finish something we have already started Wagon Buildoff" or a NEW kit ONLY?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 8 2010, 11:31 PM~19278901
> *I dont know for sure but I have been raised around old cars my whole life and if you ask me they are based on a car frame and IMO are a wagon.
> 
> http://www.madcattoys.com/dc1004mr.html
> *


WELL OK THEN MY BAD :happysad: THERE YA GO ROLLING STOP BITCHEN AN BUILD YOUR wagon....THANKS FOR CLEARING THAT UP DLO :cheesy: CASE CLOSED! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 8 2010, 11:35 PM~19278943
> *Yep, like it or not it is a wagon.
> *


I DO LIKE IT :cheesy: I JUST NEVER KNEW IT WAS A WAGON IS ALL... :dunno: 
WAS NO BIGGIE..NO NEED FOR ROLLIN TO CALL ME OUT LIKE THAT! ITS COOL..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 06:45 PM~19279061
> *I DO LIKE IT :cheesy:  I JUST NEVER KNEW IT WAS A WAGON IS ALL... :dunno:
> WAS NO BIGGIE..NO NEED  FOR ROLLIN TO CALL ME OUT LIKE THAT! ITS COOL..
> *


next time shut the fuck up and keep your fukkin 2 cents... twice you posted against that being a wagon... and you keep my name out of your mouth bitch


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 8 2010, 09:31 PM~19278901
> *I dont know for sure but I have been raised around old cars my whole life and if you ask me they are based on a car frame and IMO are a wagon.
> 
> http://www.madcattoys.com/dc1004mr.html
> *


like i said earlier? The way I saw it? I thought it was more wagon than panel?
and after seeing DL's Post? i think we can all agree,, It is a wagon after all..

and yea guys you can enter with something you already started? or a kit fresh out of the box... either way its good viewing for me, and the rest of us...
Save some of the fight for the builds fella's
If this keeps i will be able to sell ticket's..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 8 2010, 06:31 PM~19278901
> *I dont know for sure but I have been raised around old cars my whole life and if you ask me they are based on a car frame and IMO are a wagon.
> 
> http://www.madcattoys.com/dc1004mr.html
> *


i actually have one of those in the same color back at my dad's house still :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 8 2010, 09:35 PM~19278945
> *Is this going to be "Lets finish something we have already started Wagon Buildoff" or a NEW kit ONLY?
> *


good Q!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 9 2010, 12:08 AM~19279310
> *next time shut the fuck up and keep your fukkin 2 cents... twice you posted against that being a wagon... and you keep my name out of your mouth bitch
> *


:roflmao: THERES ONE EVERYWHERE LOOKS LIKE YOUR IT BRO!! I DONT DEAL WITH PEOPLE LIKE YOU ! YOU ARE NOW A WASTE OF MY TIME. IVE TRIED TO BE NICE ABOUT THE WHOLE THING BUT ALL YOU WANT TO DO IS START SHIT..YOU CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT ABOUT ME. CALL ME NAMES WHAT EVER I REALLY DONT CARE. YOU DONT KNOW ME...SO HAVE FUN WITH THAT. :biggrin: ITS KINDA FUNNY REALLY....LIKE I SAID YOUR A WAIST OF MY TIME AN NOW YOUR A WAIST SPACE.. ALL THE TIME YOU SPEND ON HERE STARTIN TROUBLE WITH PEOPLE... IF YOU COULD ONLY USE HALF THAT TIME YA MIGHT GET SOMETHING BUILT FOR ONCE..WHENS THE LAST TIME YOU FINISHED ANYTHING?? I WILL BE VERY SUPRIZED IF YOU EVEN MAKE IT TO THE END OF THIS BUILD OFF WITH A FINISHED MODEL..SO YOU IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU AT ALL....LIKE I SAID IM NOT HERE TO WIN IM HERE TO HAVE FUN AN BUILD WITH EVERYONE..IM DONE DEALING WITH YOU..LIKE I SAID TYPE AWAY AN TALK ALL YA WANT........ YOUR JUST WAISTING MORE TIME..  YOU WONT HERE FROM ME I GOT NOTHING TO SAY TO YOU. I COULD GO ON AN ON TALKING ALL KINDS OF TRASH ABOUT SOMEONE I DONT KNOW BUT THAT WOULD BE WAISTING MY TIME...AN I GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO THEN DEAL WITH YOU.. YOUR JUST NOT WORTH IT BRO.. :biggrin: DONT SING IT BRING IT ...AN BY THAT I MEAN GET YOUR FUCKIN WOODY DONE...HAVE A NICE LIFE! :wave:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 09:23 PM~19278815
> *YOU AGAIN.. :uh: IM NOT ON NOONES NUTZ SEEMS LIKE YOU SURE DO LIKE MINE THUOGH! WHY YOU GOT A PROB...WITH ME WHAT DID I EVER DO TO YOU?
> AN WHY YA KNOCKIN MY BONNEVILLE WITH GLUED ON WAGON ROOF.. WHY DONT YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE WHO IS DOING THE SAME THING??
> *


personaly i thik that BOnneville is going to be my favorite real talk!!! but im wit you mang! My 58 was a coupe and i glued the shit out of it!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow!! Awesome toilet reading here! I really thought hydro had started a good thing here. But everyone loves to type in some bullshit. 

Children please get your shit straight. Wait till the build off to starts & let see who is gonna be able to back up their shit with what they build. Till then PEACE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 07:21 PM~19279462
> *:roflmao:  THERES ONE EVERYWHERE LOOKS LIKE YOUR IT BRO!!  I DONT DEAL WITH PEOPLE LIKE YOU ! YOU ARE NOW  A WASTE OF MY TIME. IVE TRIED TO BE NICE ABOUT THE WHOLE THING BUT ALL YOU WANT TO DO IS START SHIT..YOU CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT ABOUT ME. CALL ME NAMES WHAT EVER  I REALLY DONT CARE.  YOU DONT KNOW ME...SO HAVE FUN WITH THAT. :biggrin: ITS KINDA FUNNY REALLY....LIKE I SAID YOUR A WAIST OF MY TIME AN NOW YOUR A WAIST SPACE.. ALL THE TIME YOU SPEND ON HERE STARTIN TROUBLE WITH PEOPLE...  IF YOU COULD ONLY USE HALF THAT TIME YA MIGHT GET SOMETHING BUILT FOR ONCE..WHENS THE LAST TIME YOU FINISHED ANYTHING?? I WILL BE VERY SUPRIZED IF YOU EVEN MAKE IT TO THE END OF THIS BUILD OFF WITH A FINISHED MODEL..SO YOU  IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU AT ALL.....IM DONE DEALING WITH YOU..LIKE I SAID TYPE AWAY AN TALK ALL YA WANT........ YOUR JUST WAISTING MORE TIME..   YOU WONT HERE FROM ME I GOT NOTHING TO SAY TO YOU. I COULD GO ON AN ON TALKING ALL KINDS OF TRASH ABOUT SOMEONE I DONT KNOW BUT THAT WOULD BE WAISTING MY TIME...AN I GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO THEN DEAL WITH YOU.. YOUR JUST NOT WORTH IT BRO.. :biggrin:  DONT SING IT BRING IT ...AN BY THAT I MEAN GET YOUR FUCKIN WOODY DONE...HAVE A NICE LIFE! :wave:
> *


i just looked thru your topic.... a lot of box stock shit with no detail other than seatbelts... talk all the shit you want...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 8 2010, 10:31 PM~19279619
> *Wow!! Awesome toilet reading here! I really thought hydro had started a good thing here. But everyone loves to type in some bullshit.
> 
> Children please get your shit straight. Wait till the build off to starts & let see who is gonna be able to back up their shit with what they build. Till then PEACE!
> *


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 8 2010, 09:31 PM~19279619
> *Wow!! Awesome toilet reading here! I really thought hydro had started a good thing here. But everyone loves to type in some bullshit.
> 
> Children please get your shit straight. Wait till the build off to starts & let see who is gonna be able to back up their shit with what they build. Till then PEACE!
> *


X2 :drama: I hope there's gona be as much building as there is typing goin on in here :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 8 2010, 11:37 PM~19279704
> *X2 :drama: I hope there's gona be as much building as there is typing goin on in here :cheesy:
> *



:x:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

How bout a lil inspiration for the build off. Wagons are bad ass! uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 8 2010, 10:37 PM~19279704
> *X2 :drama: I hope there's gona be as much building as there is typing goin on in here :cheesy:
> *


 Say-ith the man with the (ONE PUNCH KNOCK OUT SKILLS)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 8 2010, 07:45 PM~19279803
> *How bout a lil inspiration for the build off. Wagons are bad ass! uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


i bought the magazine with that fukkin thing on the cover..... fukkin awesome wagon.....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> How bout a lil inspiration for the build off. Wagons are bad ass! uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

OKAY I AM THE LAST PERSON WHO WANTS TO GET ANY ONE UP SET!

BUT ASKING QUESTIONS TO SHIT THAT I HAVE ALREADY ANSWERED?
IS GETTING KIND OF OLD.. AND I HAVE LEARNING DISABILITY...
WHAT IS EVERYBODY ELSE'S EXCUSE...
i AM WAITING FOR A SOME DUMB ASS TO ASK ME IF A MOTOR CYCLE CAN BE IN THE BUILD OFF?
OH FUCK I SHOULD NOT HAVE SAID THAT :uh: 
YES IF YOU CAN FIGURE OUT HOW TO MAKE A STATION WAGON WITH A HARLEY
FRONT END? LIKE A METER MAID FOUR FIVE TRIKE? ITS IN THE FUCKIN BUILDOFF..
THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION! :biggrin: 
AND i AM NOT CALLING ANY ONE A DUMB ASS..
DAG BLAME JACKWAGONS!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2010, 10:47 PM~19279826
> *i bought the magazine with that fukkin thing on the cover..... fukkin awesome wagon.....
> *


I took those pix at the GNRS earlier this year. That blue Ranchero wagon was my favorite car in the whole show and there were alot of bad ass rides there. Like RollenDeep said "they didnt miss a thing". There's a lot of detail on that ride.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 8 2010, 09:45 PM~19279803
> *How bout a lil inspiration for the build off. Wagons are bad ass! uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin clean and supremes are the only way to go on that


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 9 2010, 01:56 AM~19279936
> *OKAY I AM THE LAST PERSON WHO WANTS TO GET ANY ONE UP SET!
> 
> BUT ASKING QUESTIONS TO SHIT THAT I HAVE ALREADY ANSWERED?
> ...




What about these hydro?







































Or do they have to have a motor, and does a horse count as a motor? Cause it is horsepower. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 8 2010, 08:15 PM~19280145
> *What about these hydro?
> 
> 
> ...


i got a couple of those :biggrin: here's one.... got some fenders ordered for it too :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 8 2010, 11:15 PM~19280145
> *What about these hydro?
> 
> 
> ...


 oKAY, CAUCASIAN SNOOP GOT JOKES... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
YOUR IN THE BUILD OFF NOW FLAWKER!
hEY CALAVERAS73, ADD THE DAYTONA BEACH BAD BOY TO LIST..
DL STYLES (LADY'S AND GENTLEMEN) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 8 2010, 08:27 PM~19280258
> *oKAY, CAUCASIAN SNOOP GOT JOKES... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> YOUR IN THE BUILD OFF NOW FLAWKER!
> hEY CALAVERAS73, ADD THE DAYTONA BEACH BAD BOY TO LIST..
> ...


at least you know a joke when u see it  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: I was just trying to make sure everyone was clear and got all the questions out of the way. :biggrin: 

I dont have enough time or I would gladly join in. uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 8 2010, 11:36 PM~19280361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I was just trying to make sure everyone was clear and got all the questions out of the way. :biggrin:
> 
> I dont have enough time or I would gladly join in. uffin:
> *


 YOU KNOW DL IS RIGHT.. WE COVERD EVERY KIND OF WAGON
EXCEPT FOR DOG (WAGON) ITS TAIL! THAT WAS A GOOD ONE DARREN..
I AM GOING TO GIVE YOU ABOUT 2 WEEKS, IF YOU DONT JOIN US BY THEN?
MY TWO FRIENDS ARE GOING TO CLUCK IN YOUR BUILD THREAD.. :biggrin: 








ROLL CALL


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 8 2010, 11:57 PM~19279941
> *I took those pix at the GNRS earlier this year. That blue Ranchero wagon was my favorite car in the whole show and there were alot of bad ass rides there. Like RollenDeep said "they didnt miss a thing". There's a lot of detail on that ride.
> *



its perfecty done i just wish i had a camera to catch it in the sun beautiful pearls pops so nice in the sun once the show got packed the car was surounded by people of all walks sick ride madd props to the owner but if it were mine it would be on tru rays


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 8 2010, 09:31 PM~19279619
> *Wow!! Awesome toilet reading here! I really thought hydro had started a good thing here. But everyone loves to type in some bullshit.
> 
> Children please get your shit straight. Wait till the build off to starts & let see who is gonna be able to back up their shit with what they build. Till then PEACE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WELL SAID!!

we've had so many build offs that start good like this one, and end up dieing out, this ones seems to hype up alot of homies to build. i sure am :biggrin: so cut the talking and let your model building speak for it's self! 

this is one build off i would like to see more then 2 models finished! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ X2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WELL SAID!!
> 
> so cut the talking and let your model building speak for it's self!
> WILL DO !! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lets build and have fun


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam,actcidently slid da doors on da Nomad,traded off a Lack for this kit,all for a good cause...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 9 2010, 11:04 AM~19283293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Dec 8 2010, 10:31 PM~19279619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it keeps up, i may just step out of it. i stepped away for 2 days, came back and all i see is bullshit bickering. If your panties are soooo tight to make ya mouth off here, maybe you should get them exchanged for men's underwear. (AND ACT LIKE ONE)  :uh:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2010, 11:16 AM~19283388
> *i couldnt agree more there!
> if it keeps up, i may just step out of it. i stepped away for 2 days, came back and all i see is bullshit bickering.  If your panties are soooo tight to make ya mouth off here, maybe you should get them exchanged for men's underwear.  (AND ACT LIKE  ONE)     :uh:
> *


Its coo Slam,I felt da same way,all bullshit to da side,looks like its squashed,on wit da biuld off...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 8 2010, 10:45 PM~19279803
> *How bout a lil inspiration for the build off. Wagons are bad ass! uffin:
> [
> 
> ...



DAMN MACHIO I PICKED YOU THE RIGHT CAR FOR THIS BUILD OFF. :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I haven't done a thing to it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 9 2010, 08:52 PM~19286549
> *I haven't done a thing to it.
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: Sh!t Tonio is in this?? :0 :0 :0 Im out then!! :roflmao: Will be fun building against you homie!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i picked mine up..looked at it then put it right back where i found it...just not feeling it yet, though this is a long ass buildoff...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2010, 09:43 PM~19288821
> *i picked mine up..looked at it then put it right back where i found it...just not feeling it yet, though this is a long ass buildoff...
> *











hear you go buddy..
remember if it stays up for more than four hours? 
call a doctor! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 9 2010, 10:21 PM~19289236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 4 hours? i have a time limit now? my ex wife and new g/f can vouch im good for at least 8....straight hours. :biggrin: 

btw, thats w/o those pesky ass lil pills too


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2010, 10:48 PM~19289492
> *:biggrin:  4 hours?  i have a time limit now?  my ex wife and new g/f can vouch im good for at least 8....straight hours. :biggrin:
> 
> btw, thats w/o those pesky ass lil pills too
> *


pictures or it did not happen!
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

umm..i think ill leave that to between the girls and me... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2010, 01:07 PM~19293681
> *umm..i think ill leave that to between the girls and me... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* ITS OFFICIAL FUCKERS... IM IN....*


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 04:01 AM~19305691
> * ITS OFFICIAL FUCKERS... IM IN....
> 
> 
> ...


let me see if i cud mak you quit this build off too


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 10 2010, 04:56 PM~19294526
> *:angry:
> *


LMAO!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 12 2010, 05:56 PM~19309831
> *let me see if i cud mak you quit this build off too
> *


NAH THE 63 WARPED WHEN I TOOK THE TOP OFF AND THEN OPENED THE DOORS, I DIDNT QUIT FROM FEAR....


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Is it to late to get in on this?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Dec 12 2010, 09:08 PM~19310309
> *Is it to late to get in on this?
> *


Not at all! The more, the merrier!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 12 2010, 09:09 PM~19310325
> *Not at all! The more, the merrier!!
> *


still kinda early but does anyone have any mock up or progress pics?
2 of the same bonneville frames side by side just to show what i did to the wagon frame..









got my wheels for the wagon..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 12 2010, 07:27 PM~19310476
> *still kinda early but does anyone have any mock up or progress pics?
> *


dont think its started yet


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 09:29 PM~19310500
> *dont think its started yet
> *


theres a few that started allready including myself..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 12 2010, 07:27 PM~19310476
> *still kinda early but does anyone have any mock up or progress pics?
> 2 of the same bonneville frames side by side just to show what i did to the wagon frame..
> 
> ...


im lovin the look of that 2 door wagon!! maybe i should fab 1 up like you! naaaah, i could do it but at the rate i build, i would need the year! LOL!! ill be sticking with my boring ol 61 wagon!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks hock. :cheesy: im diggin this buick man.. i think it looks so bad ass i might have to build one of these some day! this is gonna be sick!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Dec 12 2010, 09:27 PM~19310476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm....I think Im gonna quit now...

:wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2010, 01:26 AM~19250619
> *why a wagon? the picture is self explanatory, just look...
> 
> Now let me address some of the concerns...
> ...



so many people starting already and start date is next month maybe should mve up the start date :dunno:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 12 2010, 11:04 PM~19311452
> *so many people starting already and start date is next month maybe should mve up the start date  :dunno:
> *



Nah....I think its because Hydro is sooo cool to let the "rules" be so lose.

Its all good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit im deciding on goin smaller. Well see, I may have somethin .


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I ain't startin' until the 15th.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 12 2010, 09:42 PM~19310612
> *im lovin the look of that 2 door wagon!! maybe i should fab 1 up like you! naaaah, i could do it but at the rate i build, i would need the year! LOL!! ill be sticking with my boring ol 61 wagon!
> *


boring ol 61?? yeah right that is gonna be sick like the rest of your builds i allready know it!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Dec 12 2010, 07:09 PM~19310325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I have no complaints when it comes to seeing progress pictures...

I'd rather see this blow up with excited builders than see it fizzle with 
people who drop out of the race...
(early or late) EVERYBODY THAT STARTS THIS THING? IS GOING TO FINISH THIS 
THING! or you get crowned THE QUEEN JACKWAGON! word?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Man if I was in this build off , this is what I'de build!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 12 2010, 07:18 PM~19310931
> *thanks hock. :cheesy:  im diggin this buick  man.. i think it looks so bad ass i might have to build one of these some day! this is gonna be sick!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.... But Im diggin that Bonni even more....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2010, 12:25 AM~19312244
> *You know I have no complaints when it comes to seeing progress pictures...
> 
> I'd rather see this blow up with excited builders than see it fizzle with
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Well,ill try not to work on da wagon but,having a fresh kit in hand is hard not to,I'm a slow biulder so won't get to far...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 12 2010, 09:28 PM~19311745
> *I ain't startin' until the 15th.
> *


Same Here


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 13 2010, 06:44 AM~19313816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I love 56's I like the 56 bel-aire better than the 57? because I think the grill and front bumper is
a real work of art... i dont think chevy put it down like that on another grill until 68?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

would a 57 workman be considered wagon-able? its based on the same damn roofline but lacking all the extra trim lines... 

im askin cuz i got a body from a Jesse james r/c car its 1/18th and i been slowly building it as a panel/workman. Has wires & whitewalls to put back on it, but gotta build the entire underside of the car tho.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 13 2010, 09:37 AM~19314184
> *Same Here
> *


yeah, I haven't even bought the kit yet! it's easy to get, just gonna wait til after Christmas before I buy myself any more toys  

the Dig got kids! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2010, 09:16 AM~19314397
> *would a 57 workman be considered wagon-able?  its based on the same damn roofline but lacking all the extra trim lines...
> 
> im askin cuz i got a body from a Jesse james r/c car its 1/18th and i been slowly building it as a panel/workman.  Has wires & whitewalls to put back on it, but gotta build the entire underside of the car tho.
> *


GOT PICTURES? IT SOUNDS LIKE A DELIVERY? TO ME THAT IS MORE WAGON
THAN PANAL? SAME ROOF LINES? SAME HIGHT AS A WAGON?
ITS SOUNDS LIKE ITS QUACKING LIKE A DUCK? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 13 2010, 09:37 AM~19314184
> *Same Here
> *


X2 I don't see any point in having a start date if it docent matter


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

eah hydro....since i seen some people donate some stuff id like to donate something as well ....some loot for 1st 2nd an 3rd... :cheesy: just trying to get the fire lit under some of these guys...20 for 1st 10 for second an 5 for third.. you want me to send it to you in pay pay? or just wait till the end??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm gonna donate prizes as well I'll pm you hydro probably gonna be detail stuff  whatever we can do to keep this build off crackin


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok fuck it im now ill post pic in a bit


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Dec 13 2010, 11:44 AM~19315186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 716 thanks for the $35 donation... 
that makes the jackpot even better... You dont have to send it now..just hang on to it untill the time comes...

dueces76 welcome to the wagon massacre!
will update all the prize's and donations in a while... its really snow ballin into a real
sweepstakes... we got a great bunch of guys hear...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 13 2010, 12:52 PM~19315629
> *ok fuck it im now ill post pic in a bit
> *


hydro, ya must've hit a nerve to get this guy to come outta his shell. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2010, 10:23 AM~19314747
> *GOT  PICTURES? IT SOUNDS LIKE A DELIVERY?  TO ME THAT IS MORE WAGON
> THAN PANAL?  SAME ROOF LINES? SAME HIGHT AS A WAGON?
> ITS SOUNDS LIKE ITS QUACKING LIKE A DUCK? :biggrin:
> *


not of the 57, but heres some old ass pics of what i was doin with the 55. tho diff wheels are on deck now. Those may get put on the 1/16 scale Mustang i have tho.

























and heres some of it in the red thats on it now, and engine i got form DLO sometime back.









































still lookin for the 57 pics


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres the other goodies for the 55 i have in line to put on it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2010, 01:31 PM~19315871
> *hydro, ya must've hit a nerve to get this guy to come outta his shell. :biggrin:
> *


 He's hear to make sure you dont back out.. NOW BODY BACKS OUT OF THIS ONE!

UNLESS YOU HAVE AN EXCUSE, job relocation, divorce, family health issues,
deportaions,, criminal indictment (REV), OR YOUR COUNTRY IS OVER THROWN
BY A NEW/FOUREN GOVERMENT..

CYBER BITCHIN AND SHIT TALKING IS NOT A VIABLE EXCUSE FOR ANY BODY TO GET OUT,, LET THAT BE A MOTIVATIONAL TOOL TO WORK HARDER...
shut the talkers up with your wagon's people..
slammed that 55 looks really good..
716 you can do me a favor ? and help me keep track of the prize donaters. alot 
of people are donating there personal skills,, i dont want to fuck up and forget to 
mention them and give them props for there charity...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2010, 01:54 PM~19316054
> *He's hear to make sure you dont back out..  NOW BODY BACKS OUT OF THIS ONE!
> 
> UNLESS YOU HAVE AN EXCUSE, job relocation, divorce, family health issues,
> ...


maybe go to the first page & edit the first post with who's giving out what/where & how. Just a small thought. then its there to go back to during and afterwards.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

neeper jetgear fitted, im on the fence with this build i dont feel like working on it so im just getting the stance done the rest falls in order.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok here what i got so far from what i could gather fom this thread...if there is more or something i forgot please add 
PRIZE...

1ST PLACE
HYDRO....57 NOMAD KIT AN $20.
.
DYZCUSTOMS....2-PAGE SPREAD IN LISM MAG IN SEPT..OCT ISSUE.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW....$20.
.
JIMBO...DONATING $50 OF SOMETHING PLEASE FILL IN THE DETAILS..HYDRO.
.
.
.
.
2ND PLACE....
HYDRO...A SET OF RIMS ANY CHOICE FROM SCALEDREAMS.
.
TRENDSETTA68...DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$10.
.
.
.
.
3RD PLACE...
HYDRO... BARE METAL FOIL.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$5


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 13 2010, 04:01 PM~19316536
> *ok here what i got so far from what i could gather fom this thread...if there is more or something i forgot please add
> PRIZE...
> 
> ...



Me too I may do first second and third or I may lump it all in one prize for peoples choice


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wait! Hydro when does this start??? I thought started next month....

Theirs to much bull to read to look for any thing here.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 13 2010, 03:31 PM~19316733
> *Wait! Hydro when does this start??? I thought started next month....
> 
> Theirs to much bull to read to look for any thing here.
> *


sorry bro: you can start now or start in jan...

thanks 716 for the prize list..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im like Eso, im not at all feeling my build, but by damnit ill try working on it. Im hopin to get all my others done or out of the way while its on the bench, since its so damn big.

And i may throw in somethin from the HacK ShacK for 4th and 5th..if we need go that far  whoever get at me..im up to add to it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 13 2010, 02:57 PM~19316506
> *neeper jetgear fitted, im on the fence with this build i dont feel like working on it so im just getting the stance done the rest falls in order.
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight Eso.. if I know you? you will build like 5 more wagons before the due
date! 

which brings up another subject.. what ever wagon any one enters in jan?
is the one that gets judged at the end of the buildoff... 
you cant build or start a wagon,,and then change your mind a month or two into 
the event...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2010, 03:41 PM~19316831
> *im like Eso, im not at all feeling my build, but by damnit ill try working on it.  Im hopin to get all my others done or out of the way while its on the bench, since its so damn big.
> 
> And i may throw in somethin from the HacK ShacK for 4th and 5th..if we need go that far   whoever get at me..im up to add to it.
> *


that I will leave up to you guys? thanks slammd! i guess it is possible? because of 
the numerical point system..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2010, 02:37 PM~19316800
> *sorry bro: you can start now or start in jan...
> 
> thanks 716 for the prize list..
> *


i don't know dro, i think u might as well not even have a january start date if homies are starting already?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 13 2010, 03:58 PM~19316938
> *i don't know dro, i think u might as well not even have a january start date if homies are starting already?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I agree. Whoever started already has a bigger advantage. I think....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2010, 03:41 PM~19316831
> *im like Eso, im not at all feeling my build, but by damnit ill try working on it.  Im hopin to get all my others done or out of the way while its on the bench, since its so damn big.
> 
> And i may throw in somethin from the HacK ShacK for 4th and 5th..if we need go that far   whoever get at me..im up to add to it.
> *


its not that the start date is kinda late an last i checked it wasnt a finish first contest top quality car wins. i say nix the start date and go for it from here


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

PUT MY NAME ON THE LIST IM IN THIS BUILD OFF TOO :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 13 2010, 03:52 PM~19317336
> *its not that the start date is kinda late an last i checked it wasnt a finish first contest top quality car wins. i say nix the start date and go for it from here
> *


tru, i say just add your name and go for it, either way; u start now or the 15th of January, we all gonna hit the END DATE. :happysad:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

well, I just got laid off for 3 weeks. so I'll start now. It'll be a simple build. I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 13 2010, 06:17 PM~19317552
> *well, I just got laid off for 3 weeks. so I'll start now. It'll be a simple build. I'll post pics in a bit.
> *


I'm gonna do simple too


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 13 2010, 04:38 PM~19317205
> *I agree. Whoever started already has a bigger advantage. I think....
> *


come on now gentlemen,. you did not get to fly that MCBA flag for having a pretty 
face? you know those initials say that you have already earned your stripes..
you must be a top notch builder? :biggrin: you still got five months to put some work 
in, most buildoff's are like what.. 60 days? 

And 408models? there is no such thing as a builder with the 408 who dose not 
kick some royal ass? you two guys should know better?
if i had the skills of either one of you? it would be over before it started..
Yall are gonna get the hydro in trouble,,I dont want people to quit because I am
typing to much..
Infact I am putting you two on (post probation) now get a wagon, tape some wheels
under the body,, and post a picture, before you come back and tell me to take it out of my ass! lol I hope were still friends?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> Point taken, lets say it is official then.. GENTLEMEN START YOUR WAGONS! :biggrin:
> we will make the entry dead line Jan 20.. that is a five day grace period..
> for every one who is asking..its ok to start now .....hyrdo allready gave the go!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> > Point taken, lets say it is official then.. GENTLEMEN START YOUR WAGONS! :biggrin:
> > we will make the entry dead line Jan 20.. that is a five day grace period..
> > for every one who is asking..its ok to start now .....hyrdo allready gave the go!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> > Point taken, lets say it is official then.. GENTLEMEN START YOUR WAGONS! :biggrin:
> > we will make the entry dead line Jan 20.. that is a five day grace period..
> > for every one who is asking..its ok to start now .....hyrdo allready gave the go!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

im on it tonight


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 13 2010, 07:28 PM~19317655
> *How cute!! Hydro has a secretary... Keep up the good work.
> *


 :cheesy: hey reading is your friend....same questions over an over.. :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 13 2010, 05:17 PM~19317552
> *well, I just got laid off for 3 weeks. so I'll start now. It'll be a simple build. I'll post pics in a bit.
> *


 guess laid off for 3 weeks is better than being fired permanent.

I swear I think the terminater is a pick pocket.. maybe even an arsonist?.. :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck it then, Ill start mine in a bit...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Dec 13 2010, 05:36 PM~19317736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. You should try it some time :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Since there is so much bs goin on in here.... There should be a new thread made for progress pics only and comments or constructive criticism only....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll be building 1 of these 2. I'll flip a coin or something to choose.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck flippin a coin... Do the Olds....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

fixed the pic


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 12 2010, 07:27 PM~19310476
> *still kinda early but does anyone have any mock up or progress pics?
> 2 of the same bonneville frames side by side just to show what i did to the wagon frame..
> 
> ...


wheels already built when you bought em, or you built em up?! PM me bro, i need some pointers! i got some good leads, but more is always better!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 13 2010, 06:20 PM~19318097
> *I'll be building 1 of these 2. I'll flip a coin or something to choose.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i have that olds kit! maybe i should start what i finished?! :biggrin: do the olds!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 13 2010, 06:20 PM~19318097
> *I'll be building 1 of these 2. I'll flip a coin or something to choose.
> 
> 
> ...


 I love me some mopar, but the olds is a better looking wagon!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I WISH I COULD FIND THE OLDS, FOR A DECENT PRICE....


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

got my wheels for the wagon..








[/quote]

Man !!!! im so feelin the ville !! you gona kill it with this one :yes: :thumbsup: 
Hey you know were i can geet some rims like that, i have some pegasus but i need some real joints, either ones like thats on this one or ima hit up jev


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

what i got cookin so far


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> got my wheels for the wagon..


Man !!!! im so feelin the ville !! you gona kill it with this one :yes: :thumbsup: 
Hey you know were i can geet some rims like that, i have some pegasus but i need some real joints, either ones like thats on this one or ima hit up jev
[/quote]



I'm not 100% sure but they look like Herb Deeks spokes with Armandos rims and tires. (maybe his hubs too) You can find the spokes on ebay for $18 + $2 shippin, and would have to get ahold of Armando for the rest. They aint cheap though.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure but they look like Herb Deeks spokes with Armandos rims and tires. (maybe his hubs too) You can find the spokes on ebay for $18 + $2 shippin, and would have to get ahold of Armando for the rest. They aint cheap though. 
[/quote]


matter of fact i have rims i have laying aound made out aluminum, all i need Is spokes!! i put creagers in them lol but yeah iight !!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

but i just got paid so im down to throw down


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Dec 14 2010, 05:03 AM~19321834
> *but i just got paid so im down to throw down
> *



PM'd


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

I know I'm the newbie around here...But can I get in on this wagon train??
You guys have some wild progress pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Dec 14 2010, 10:47 AM~19322898
> *I know I'm the newbie around here...But can I get in on this wagon train??
> You guys have some wild progress pics.
> *


The build off is open to any one.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone+Dec 14 2010, 02:03 AM~19321834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmmm fresh meat.. lol jus kidding,, jump on in fool..
what dont kill you will make you stronger.. the builders are tuff but the rules are 
lax, what we really want to see from you? is the commitment to stay until the end..
anyone who jumps out of this thing will get an unflattering label attached to there 
name! 
85Biarittz that should have answered your question too? 
(try to stay warm back there pop) and good luck with the finals!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2010, 11:16 AM~19323055
> *I like the sun viser... you know I was actually thinking about making a wagon
> out of a 66 corvair? I already have an idea for a corvair lo lo and I also wanted
> to do a corvair with a 396 motor up in the front?
> ...



14 this morning. :biggrin: 3 down 3 to go. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 14 2010, 09:33 AM~19323168
> *14 this morning. :biggrin:  3 down 3 to go. :cheesy:
> *


 my bad Charles. You did not ask any questions..lol You were just being yourself.
(The answer man) :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 12 2010, 04:56 PM~19309831
> *let me see if i cud mak you quit this build off too
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** u off da hook lol...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 13 2010, 03:53 PM~19317352
> *PUT MY NAME ON THE LIST IM IN THIS BUILD OFF TOO  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :sprint:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Dec 14 2010, 10:47 AM~19322898
> *I know I'm the newbie around here...But can I get in on this wagon train??
> You guys have some wild progress pics.
> *


WHATS UP GEAR BUSTER GET YOUR BUILD ON!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

oh yea my fingers are so tired because I had to go to page fifteen to post a picture
(this is the thread that hydro started for the wagon train) and this is the thread 
that should be the wagon train..
THIS IS OFFICIAL..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 14 2010, 09:12 AM~19323449
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

what the hell i posted in the wrong thread..  anyways eah hydro can we enter more then one wagon?? whats the limit?? (all new fresh builds)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 14 2010, 04:02 PM~19325971
> *what the hell i posted in the wrong thread..   anyways eah hydro can we enter more then one wagon?? whats the limit?? (all new fresh builds)
> *


 thanks Jarel,, your all ready killin it with the pontiac.. WTF? 
two guys already sent me a pm because they were confused..
I know, darkside ment well,, but the way to stop the BS is to throw down on some 
plastic,,not make a new thread? this thread has the list? has the rules? and has the 
prize's which is still growing.. hell I put $65 of my own funds for everybody..
can I at least keep it in one thread? :biggrin: if people dont like reading?
dont read..go to the last page. and show us how it's done.. i kept my end of the
bargin.. I dont write books..and I did not cry about shit untill today..
happy building every body.. Roll call ..with pictures.. end of story..
ps i have to get me one of the boni's now!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2010, 06:15 PM~19326049
> *thanks Jarel,, your all ready killin it with the pontiac.. WTF?
> two guys already sent me a pm because they were confused..
> I know, darkside ment well,, but the way to stop the BS is to throw down on some
> ...


yeah i know i here ya loud an clear...it was my fault i posted in the wrong thread the first time.. :angry: so i can see how people are getting confused cause i sure did. :biggrin: i was just askin cause i seen a couple people say they was doing one or two for the build off but i got ya now one build per person.. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Marky, I didnt mean anything by starting a new thread, just figured it would be less congested ya know... Its all good... Ill post in here instead.... just let the other thread die out....


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

is there a date i have to have my wagon buy... because i plan on getting a 55 chevy nomad wagin for christmas... but thats not for like another week and i see you guys are aready doing mock ups and things?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

heres my mock up, i think im gonna go ass in the grass, nose up! and you can see how shitty the resin grill is, so off for a donor kit! to bad too, what a waste of good plating! :angry:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Dec 14 2010, 05:53 PM~19327384
> *is there a date i have to have my wagon buy... because i plan on getting a 55 chevy nomad wagin for christmas... but thats not for like another week and i see you guys are aready doing mock ups and things?
> *


Markie since this is your build off you should gather all the info (rules, start/end dates, prizes) and post on the first page so there is no confusion about it. Same questions keep getting asked maybe that will help.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i was gonna do the 61 impala wagon but hock is building one. so imma build this trey


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2010, 07:42 PM~19327987
> *i was gonna do the 61 impala wagon but hock is building one. so imma build this trey
> 
> 
> ...


i got one of those 63's too! i wouldnt hate if you built the same one, but changin up does add to more of a mixture of builds! :biggrin: cant wait to see how you kill this one PINK!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if it would get above 15 degrees here, id comply and do somethin with my wagon...but tryin to warm that shop up from a dead cold like that takes a few hours. Hopin for some shop time tomorrow.

Lookin good all around guys


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

mockups in a min


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

my final answer :biggrin: 


















gonna shave off trim and run impala trim open gate thats about it maybe some candy paint see how it goes


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok im gonna try n make this look good 


















and i myt enter this since the jerk ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
took my fukin idea lol have fun wit it homie 

so i might enter this 

















it was something ive been workin on and off for bout two years


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> ok im gonna try n make this look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

that 59 wagon homie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 15 2010, 12:01 AM~19329989
> *that 59 wagon homie
> *


Ya I have a few just wanted to build something that wasn't up yet


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a question..for this build off ..wat freakin tread is the main tread cause this all seems real messed up and i havent built anything in awhile and i wanna get down with this build-off....hhhmmmm


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 15 2010, 01:38 AM~19330764
> *heres a question..for this build off ..wat freakin tread is the main tread cause this all seems real messed up and i havent built anything in awhile and i wanna get down with this build-off....hhhmmmm
> *



its this thread homie and where you been stranger :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HAHA..NICE...ya i kinda got into sum shit and took a vacation..lol but finally back and wanna get down on some building....just might have to get up in this build-off...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 15 2010, 02:06 AM~19330880
> *HAHA..NICE...ya i kinda got into sum shit and took a vacation..lol but finally back and wanna get down on some building....just might have to get up in this build-off...
> *


GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK BROTHER


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 14 2010, 06:05 PM~19326919
> *Marky, I didnt mean anything by starting a new thread, just figured it would be less congested ya know... Its all good... Ill post in here instead.... just let the other thread die out....
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for understanding guys... all the wagons look great.. 
I will post rules, prize's and what not. on the first page in a bit... 
just dropped moms off for surgery, :biggrin: I know she is gonna be okay, 
i got to try to shut my eyes for a while.. as soon as i got in the door? I turn on the pc
and saw all the new progress pic's.. that put me in a good mood.. thanks you guys
(once again) jan 15 is write around the corner,, try to get in by then.. but you know we will probably go until the 20th with late entry's..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 15 2010, 04:06 AM~19330880
> *HAHA..NICE...ya i kinda got into sum shit and took a vacation..lol but finally back and wanna get down on some building....just might have to get up in this build-off...
> *



Sup homie , state or fed ,cAuse fed is a vacation and state is hell, well any who goals to see u back homie , hope to have a whoopin served by u ...... :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 15 2010, 12:19 PM~19332434
> *thanks for understanding guys...  all the wagons look great..
> I will post rules, prize's and what not. on the first page in a bit...
> just dropped moms off for surgery, :biggrin:  I know she is gonna be okay,
> ...



Good to hear homie ,


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 15 2010, 12:24 PM~19332480
> *Sup homie , state or fed ,cAuse fed is a vacation and state is hell, well any who goals to see u back homie , hope to have a whoopin served by u ......  :biggrin:
> *


IDK bro. State here wasn't too bad, all day yard, decent food, 2 years went by FAST.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 15 2010, 06:34 AM~19331734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 15 2010, 10:04 AM~19332812
> *
> *


Why the sad face?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 15 2010, 10:00 AM~19333288
> *Why the sad face?
> *


thats the same body and kit i'm using


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2010, 12:39 PM~19332607
> *IDK bro. State here wasn't too bad, all day yard, decent food, 2 years went by FAST.
> *



Lucky u I did a year n a day and boy it was hell ,fuk a yard, food was garbage,and tha shut was nasty coming from a slob , go figure


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 15 2010, 04:52 PM~19334478
> *Lucky u I did a year n a day and boy it was hell ,fuk a yard, food was garbage,and tha shut was nasty coming from a slob , go figure
> *


:roflmao: I was in one of the newest facilities in MI too (built on the grounds of an old mental hospital). level 2/1. Did a year in level 2, one in level 1, an for that last year was workin outside the fence in the warehouse, maintenance and grounds crew. So for the last year was gettin outside food on occasion too.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HERES MY ENTRY: 1958 WAGON*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 15 2010, 01:06 AM~19330880
> *HAHA..NICE...ya i kinda got into sum shit and took a vacation..lol but finally back and wanna get down on some building....just might have to get up in this build-off...
> *


 wecome home folks... I have not been behind the walls for over ten years,
but its not funny how people hear on the outside can rub us the wrong way, and before we know it, somebody wants to send us back.. this morning I came 
real close to ramming my car through the hospital gate, because the lady wanted 
to charge me $3.00 just to leave,, when no body told me shit when i came there..
then she said if I am coming and going I should pay $8.00 for a day pass..
i through the money at her... few days ago,, some bitch talking on her cell phone
almost rear ended my car, not once but twice,, then at a red light she pulled into the 
left turn lane and gave me her finger while she passed,,  
so fuck it, the light was red, I got out of my car in the middle of the street and walked 
past two cars suprised the witch on her passenger side window, I told her to learn
how to drive, and to save her finger for lonely nights and diggin in that big ass nose of hers... she mumbled something, and almost drove in to traffic while the light was red..
(we need one of the police dash and rear view camera's) because if the cops had came? that bitch would have lied and said she was never on her cell phone, she was fucking tail gateing me in a school zone.. but she would have batted her eye's at the cops and played like she was the victim,,and I would be on my way to county trying to make bail... sorry for the off topic.. keep uo wth them wagons guys.. im off to the hospital to fight with the gate nazi again..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

MAYBE NOT  :rant:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 15 2010, 04:58 PM~19335113
> *MAYBE NOT    :rant:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: WTF...WHAT HAPPEND????


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 03:59 PM~19335126
> *:0  :wow: WTF...WHAT HAPPEND????
> *


Lol a dremel


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 15 2010, 04:58 PM~19335113
> *MAYBE NOT    :rant:
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL.....LOL... :roflmao: :roflmao: I HAVE ANOTHER 58 PANEL FOR YOU IF YOU WANT IT.. :0 FREE OF CHARGE..  DONT LET THIS LIL MISS HAP STOP YA!!! :happysad: I GOT YA BRO... LMK... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 04:12 PM~19335226
> *FAIL.....LOL... :roflmao:  :roflmao: I HAVE ANOTHER 58 PANEL  FOR YOU IF YOU WANT IT.. :0  FREE OF CHARGE..   DONT LET THIS LIL MISS HAP STOP YA!!! :happysad:  I GOT YA BRO... LMK... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait till you see bro he got it covered


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Dec 15 2010, 02:04 PM~19335158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: ALL GOOD BRO, THANKS I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT  

, BUT THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS YOU YOU GET A DREMEL IN YOUR HAND AND GET BRAVE :x:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:0 AH SWEET YOU GOT THIS..LOL.. HAD ME WORRIED FOR A SEC...THERE!! :cheesy: THAT IS A GREAT IDEA!! I WILL BE STEALING THIS TIP FOR MY FUTURE RESIN BUILDS.. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah this one was a lil tricky but gettin close to a fitment


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i have a few questions i think were already asked but i dont have the time to look back so i'll ask them again.

1: can a hearse be entered as a hearse? for instance can i keep the floor in the back or do i need to add seats?

2: can a started kit be entered? Not meaning a painted up and ready to assemble kit but one that has a little body work started.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 02:12 PM~19335226
> *FAIL.....LOL... :roflmao:  :roflmao: I HAVE ANOTHER 58 PANEL  FOR YOU IF YOU WANT IT.. :0  FREE OF CHARGE..   DONT LET THIS LIL MISS HAP STOP YA!!! :happysad:  I GOT YA BRO... LMK... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jeral, I'm liking that 68 you got there...how much?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 15 2010, 05:48 PM~19335516
> *Hey Jeral, I'm liking that 68 you got there...how much?
> *


SORRY MAN I GOTTS KEEP THAT ONE.. :happysad: IT WAS GIVEN TO ME BY DEUCE I CANT SELL IT :happysad: ..HAS HIDEAWAY HEADLIGHTS TOO. :0 :wow: IM KEEPIN ALL OF THEM I WAS JUST GONNA HELP OUT 408..BUT SHIT HE'S GOT THIS COVERD...I KINDA JUMP'D THE GUN AN THUOGHT HE MESS'D UP...:happysad: I SHOULD HAVE KNOW BETTER... :biggrin: HE'S A GREAT BUILDER..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 02:53 PM~19335545
> *SORRY MAN I GOTTS KEEP THAT ONE.. :happysad: IT WAS GIVEN TO ME..HAS HIDEAWAY HEADLIGHTS TOO. :0  :wow: IM KEEPIN ALL OF THEM I WAS JUST GONNA HELP OUT 408..BUT SHIT HE'S GOT THIS COVERD...I KINDA JUMP'D THE GUN AN THUOGHT HE MESS'D UP...:happysad:  I SHOULD HAVE KNOW BETTER... :biggrin: HE'S A GREAT BUILDER..
> *


Are you sure about the 68?...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 15 2010, 02:58 PM~19335113
> *MAYBE NOT    :rant:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at least the top half is still good just cut the plastic body drilling never works on ressin you have to grind it out


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOL, i never really broke it, my original idea was to just cut off the roof and use it on the amt kit. 

i just took that picture after i dremeled all those pieces off, so it looked like i did break it


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 15 2010, 05:38 PM~19335453
> *i have a few questions i think were already asked but i dont have the time to look back so i'll ask them again.
> 
> 1: can a hearse be entered as a hearse? for instance can i keep the floor in the back or do i need to add seats?
> ...


It can be a started kit. Not sure about hearse part. It's a long roof. Just pm Hydro.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 15 2010, 04:15 PM~19335259
> *
> :0  :cheesy:  ALL GOOD BRO, THANKS I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT
> 
> ...


alot of work ahead :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 15 2010, 03:38 PM~19335453
> *i have a few questions i think were already asked but i dont have the time to look back so i'll ask them again.
> 
> 1: can a hearse be entered as a hearse? for instance can i keep the floor in the back or do i need to add seats?
> ...


 Yes and yes..... you still have about a month if you change your mind..


408 my mouth ffffnnn dropped when I sew the dremel carnage..
you know how I feel about them 58's..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 15 2010, 01:05 PM~19335626
> *LOL, i never really broke it, my original idea was to just cut off the roof and use it on the amt kit.
> 
> i just took that picture after i dremeled all those pieces off, so it looked like i did break it
> *


i knew it as soon as i saw the "break points"


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 15 2010, 03:15 PM~19335259
> *
> :0  :cheesy:  ALL GOOD BRO, THANKS I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT
> 
> ...


I sat there staring at mine last night and made the decision to do the same thing, I just haven't started mine yet. Looks good, can't wait to see what all you do with it.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 15 2010, 03:15 PM~19335259
> *
> :0  :cheesy:  ALL GOOD BRO, THANKS I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 takes patience for all this :cheesy: everyones looking good up in here


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 04:25 PM~19335353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is really cool. I'm not that confident with my dremel skills.. very brave move


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I decided to go ahead and finsh my '70 Chevelle wagon that I've been meaning to finsh up for some time now. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 16 2010, 10:43 AM~19343012
> *Ok I decided to go ahead and finsh my '70 Chevelle wagon that I've been meaning to finsh up for some time now.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: bringin the pain..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 16 2010, 12:43 PM~19343012
> *Ok I decided to go ahead and finsh my '70 Chevelle wagon that I've been meaning to finsh up for some time now.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! i like this alot...big block all day long!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

got my wagon.... but i cant open it untill christmas....

and its not the best pic...

55 chevy nomad....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2010, 10:23 AM~19314747
> *GOT  PICTURES? IT SOUNDS LIKE A DELIVERY?  TO ME THAT IS MORE WAGON
> THAN PANAL?  SAME ROOF LINES? SAME HIGHT AS A WAGON?
> ITS SOUNDS LIKE ITS QUACKING LIKE A DUCK? :biggrin:
> *



heres a pic of that workman, i finally pulled it out to snag a pic. those are the rims that came with it.









in the 2 years ive had it, ive paneled the windows and thats about it.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Needs some trimming down and some body work and it's on :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 16 2010, 10:55 PM~19347916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah...thats gonna be sweet!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 17 2010, 01:15 AM~19349313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like how u cleaned up da rear end bro'...very nice body work.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

ok, so I figure if everyone else is starting, I best not fall behind. :uh: 

Got some paint laid today, and figured I'd give it a quick mock up. 



























Markie, if Dig, or Linc cant find a rim, I might have to split up a set now just to make the 5 set on this if I used the 5th wheels combo. Not sure yet if I like the gold and chrome look on this color or not. :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

can you imagine if all these wagons could be seen under one roof 
after there finished? damm!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 16 2010, 11:55 PM~19349603
> *can you imagine if all these wagons could be seen under one roof
> after there finished? damm!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lets make it happen !!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 16 2010, 11:49 PM~19349559
> *ok, so I figure if everyone else is starting, I best not fall behind. :uh:
> 
> Got some paint laid today, and figured I'd give it a quick mock up.
> ...



looks good!!lol theres like 6 months for the buildoff. u already painting :wow: u gonna be done WAAAY before evryone lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 16 2010, 11:49 PM~19349559
> *ok, so I figure if everyone else is starting, I best not fall behind. :uh:
> 
> Got some paint laid today, and figured I'd give it a quick mock up.
> ...




send me your info too!!! ill get you out a chrome wheel and gold trim for the 5th wheel too! no need to split up a good set of wheels! i found 1 for hydro, found a second for you! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2010, 09:36 AM~19350560
> *looks good!!lol theres like 6 months for the buildoff. u already painting :wow:  u gonna be done WAAAY before evryone lol
> *



LOL you dont know me very well Jayson. :roflmao: I dont think I've finished a build since Darren and I had the build off!

:wow: Thanks Linc! Sending now! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 16 2010, 10:15 PM~19349313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: always liked these accord wagons, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 17 2010, 09:57 AM~19351661
> *LOL you dont know me very well Jayson.  :roflmao: I dont think I've finished a build since Darren and I had the build off!
> 
> :wow: Thanks Linc!  Sending now! :biggrin:
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc+Dec 17 2010, 09:56 AM~19351651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dutch do you know how many different state's are gonna be in this thing?
I'm still waiting for some of our international homies to check in?
this shit is crazy.. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

imma look into somethin smaller, that 1/16th and 1/18th suckers are just too damn big to deal with... hopin this weekend to find somethin that grabs my interest in a wagon.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

So who has the update on all that are in the build off and what kit they are building officially


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Tonioseven - Johan '62 Oldsmobile wagon


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Eso-Accord Wagon


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW--65 BONNEVILE WAGON.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Rollindeep408-59 impala


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

408models- 58 impala wagon 2dr
1963 impala wagon


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

56 chevy nomad..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

BiggC- 1970 Chevelle Wagon


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven - Johan '62 Oldsmobile wagon
Eso-Accord Wagon
716 LAYIN LOW--65 BONNEVILE WAGON.
Rollindeep408-59 impala
408models- 58 impala wagon 2dr/1963 impala wagon
BiggC -70 Chevelle Wagon
Lowemo - 55 Chevy Nomad 
Chris619 - 60 plymouth 61 olds
Dutchone - 58 impala wagon
Pancho1969 - 
machio - 56 nomad
pink86regal - 63 wagon
Marinate - 60 wagon
Just-a-doodz - 65 Chevelle
Hocknberry - 61 wagon 
dade county - 55 nomad
streetraceking -
wonderbread - 62 electra wagon
candilove - 56 nomad
tunzafun - 
dig darange - 60 wagon?? :dunno: 
Elrafa - 60 wagon?? :dunno:
dueces76 - 66 chevelle wagon
big dogg - 
MKD904 58 impala wagon
Scur-rape-init - 57 Nomad wagon


I tried going through the whole topic and updating everyone with something.... Sorry if I missed someone or dont have the correct build for you. FIX IT AND KEEP THE LIST MOVING  Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven - Johan '62 Oldsmobile wagon
Eso-Accord Wagon
716 LAYIN LOW--65 BONNEVILE WAGON.
Rollindeep408-59 impala
408models- 58 impala wagon 2dr/1963 impala wagon
BiggC -70 Chevelle Wagon
Lowemo - 55 Chevy Nomad 
Chris619 - 60 plymouth 61 olds
Dutchone - 58 impala wagon
Pancho1969 - 
machio - 56 nomad
pink86regal - 63 wagon
Marinate - 60 wagon
Just-a-doodz - 65 Chevelle
Hocknberry - 61 wagon 
dade county - 55 nomad
streetraceking -
wonderbread - 62 electra wagon
candilove - 56 nomad
tunzafun - 
dig derange - 60 wagon: Streetfighter :yes: 
Elrafa - 60 wagon?? :dunno:
dueces76 - 66 chevelle wagon
big dogg - 
MKD904 58 impala wagon
Scur-rape-init - 57 Nomad wagon
I tried going through the whole topic and updating everyone with something.... Sorry if I missed someone or dont have the correct build for you. FIX IT AND KEEP THE LIST MOVING  Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 17 2010, 03:41 PM~19354448
> *Tonioseven - Johan '62 Oldsmobile wagon
> Eso-Accord Wagon
> 716 LAYIN LOW--65 BONNEVILE WAGON.
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven - Johan '62 Oldsmobile wagon
Eso-Accord Wagon
716 LAYIN LOW--65 BONNEVILE WAGON.
Rollindeep408-59 impala
408models- 58 impala wagon 2dr/1963 impala wagon
BiggC -70 Chevelle Wagon
Lowemo - 55 Chevy Nomad 
Chris619 - 60 plymouth 61 olds
Dutchone - 58 impala wagon
Pancho1969 - 
machio - 56 nomad
pink86regal - 63 wagon
Marinate - 60 wagon
Just-a-doodz - 65 Chevelle
Hocknberry - 61 wagon 
dade county - 55 nomad
streetraceking -
wonderbread - 62 electra wagon
candilove - 56 nomad
tunzafun - 
dig derange - 60 wagon: Streetfighter :yes: 
Elrafa - 60 wagon?? :dunno:
dueces76 - 66 chevelle wagon
big dogg - 
MKD904 58 impala wagon
Scur-rape-init - 57 Nomad wagon
Undead White boy - 59 impala hearse, 59 cadillac side loader hearse

I tried going through the whole topic and updating everyone with something.... Sorry if I missed someone or dont have the correct build for you. FIX IT AND KEEP THE LIST MOVING  Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Tonioseven - Johan '62 Oldsmobile wagon
Eso-Accord Wagon
716 LAYIN LOW--65 BONNEVILE WAGON.
Rollindeep408-59 impala
408models- 58 impala wagon 2dr/1963 impala wagon
BiggC -70 Chevelle Wagon
Lowemo - 55 Chevy Nomad 
Chris619 - 60 plymouth 61 olds
Dutchone - 58 impala wagon
Pancho1969 - 
machio - 56 nomad
pink86regal - 63 wagon
Marinate - 60 wagon
Just-a-doodz - 65 Chevelle
Hocknberry - 61 wagon 
dade county - 55 nomad
streetraceking -
wonderbread - 62 electra wagon
candilove - 56 nomad
tunzafun - 
dig derange - 60 wagon: Streetfighter 
Elrafa - 60 wagon?? 
dueces76 - 66 chevelle wagon
big dogg - 
MKD904 58 impala wagon
Scur-rape-init - 57 Nomad wagon
Undead White boy - 59 impala hearse, 59 cadillac side loader hearse
hearse- 60 panel, maybe a hearse....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> Tonioseven - Johan '62 Oldsmobile wagon
> Eso-Accord Wagon
> 716 LAYIN LOW--65 BONNEVILE WAGON.
> Rollindeep408-59 impala
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice updated list!! i hope we can ALL kill this build off, we got lots of time!! :biggrin: 
HYDRO.....since your the boss man here.....i notice some guys have 2 builds going or planned?! i have a 94 accord wagon id like to throw down on for the euro side of things with ESO!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 17 2010, 09:41 PM~19356424
> *nice updated list!! i hope we can ALL kill this build off, we got lots of time!! :biggrin:
> HYDRO.....since your the boss man here.....i notice some guys have 2 builds going or planned?! i have a 94 accord wagon id like to throw down on for the euro side of things with ESO!
> *


 :0 :wow: if we can do 2 im commin with another one myself too.. :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I think hydro said build as many as you want but only the first one you entered will be judged


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 17 2010, 07:43 PM~19356437
> *:0  :wow:  if we can do 2 im commin with another one myself too.. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: you would!! :biggrin: your probably almost done with the bonny huh?!  i've at least opened mine for pics! :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 17 2010, 09:45 PM~19356465
> *:uh: you would!! :biggrin: your probably almost done with the bonny huh?!  i've at least opened mine for pics! :cheesy:
> *


havent touch'd the bonnie in like a week. :happysad: .been doing my 66 for the dynasty build off.. :cheesy: but if we can do 2 ill post pics of a new opend one.. :biggrin: the bonnie was a new opend one too!! it was started before this build off was in effect thuogh... :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the way ive figured it, ill have my camaro wagon done in like 2-3 weeks..do ill be poppin off a second..if not a 3rd one. 6 months..i might break 1 off for each month.. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2010, 02:36 PM~19315921
> *not of the 57, but heres some old ass pics of what i was doin with the 55.  tho diff wheels are on deck now.  Those may get put on the 1/16 scale Mustang i have tho.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 17 2010, 09:42 PM~19357442
> *:wow:
> *



dont get it twisted KB..this is whats on the table for now for this. the nomad might be built during this but who knows. I want it super detailed and not sure ill have 6 months to get it all in it.


























gettin some bleech wite tomorrow. i got the color picked out, wheels are figured out, interiors already figured out..engine i gotta get the kit for & its figured out... just gotta build this 2-3 weeker and its done.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 17 2010, 07:43 PM~19356437
> *:0  :wow:  if we can do 2 im commin with another one myself too.. :cheesy:
> *


 Hey guys forgive me for the confusion? and I thank all of yall for your being 
patient with me.. 
HEAR IT IS? ONE WAGON FOR PERSON, HOWEVER THOSE EARLY BIRDS WHO STARTED POSTING PICTURES BEFORE THE OFFICIAL START DATE JAN 15?
CAN CHANGE THERE MINDS ABOUT WHAT THEY ARE GOING TO BUILD..
LIKE THE HOMIE SLAMMED.. YOU CAN POST MANY CARS BEFORE JAN 15..
BUT AFTER JAN 15? EVERY BODY SHOULD HAVE MADE UP THERE MIND WHAT THERE GOING TO COME WITH...? IF YOU FINISH YOUR BUILD WAY EARLY?
GOOD FOR YOU... EVERY BODY ELSE STILL HAS UNTIL MID MAY TO COMPLETE THERE 
SHIT AND BE JUDGED... COOL? :biggrin: 
I THINK ITS SAFE TO SAY, THAT SOME PEOPLE ARE HAVING FUN ALREADY?
AND THATS A GOOD THING...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok i'll use my 59 cadillac side loader hearse for this build off still gotta plan how the floor will move in and out of the car and 6months will give me enough time lol


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i started byputing bondo to smooth out the lines on the roof i will be sanding tomorrow and going to open the doors also


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

6 months...ill put mine back in the box for 5 1/2 months then...LOL. Naa, its gettin dipped tonight then im goin from there for the mods.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2010, 09:19 AM~19359928
> *6 months...ill put mine back in the box for 5 1/2 months then...LOL.  Naa, its gettin dipped tonight then im goin from there for the mods.
> *


THE CAMERO IS LOOKING BETTER TO ME THAN THE BIG NOMAD,,IMO
KIND OF LIKE A HATCHBACK... 
IT WONDER IS SOMEONE IS GOING TO POP UP WITH A VEGA WAGON? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

they should. if i had a certain top, id come in this thing with the widebody cavalier from 1983 thats still sealed i snagged in Atl...but ill wait on that 1.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Tonioseven - Johan '62 Oldsmobile wagon
Eso-Accord Wagon
716 LAYIN LOW--65 BONNEVILE WAGON.
Rollindeep408-59 impala
408models- 58 impala wagon 2dr/1963 impala wagon
BiggC -70 Chevelle Wagon
Lowemo - 55 Chevy Nomad 
Chris619 - 60 plymouth 61 olds
Dutchone - 58 impala wagon
Pancho1969 - 
machio - 56 nomad
pink86regal - 63 wagon
Marinate - 60 wagon
Just-a-doodz - 65 Chevelle
Hocknberry - 61 wagon 
dade county - 55 nomad
streetraceking -
wonderbread - 62 electra wagon
candilove - 56 nomad
tunzafun - 
dig derange - 60 wagon: Streetfighter 
Elrafa - 60 wagon?? 
dueces76 - 66 chevelle wagon
big dogg - 
MKD904 58 impala wagon
Scur-rape-init - 57 Nomad wagon
Undead White boy - 59 impala hearse, 59 cadillac side loader hearse
hearse- 60 panel, maybe a hearse....
SlammdSonoma- camaro wagon resin
rollinoldskoo-39 chevy woody wagon

i found it tonight.....










needs tons of work to looks right but its a car worthy of it


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Tonioseven - Johan '62 Oldsmobile wagon
Eso-Accord Wagon
716 LAYIN LOW--65 BONNEVILE WAGON.
Rollindeep408-59 impala
408models- 58 impala wagon 2dr/1963 impala wagon
BiggC -70 Chevelle Wagon
Lowemo - 55 Chevy Nomad 
Chris619 - 60 plymouth 61 olds
Dutchone - 58 impala wagon
Pancho1969 - 
machio - 56 nomad
pink86regal - 63 wagon
Marinate - 60 wagon
Just-a-doodz - 65 Chevelle
Hocknberry - 61 wagon 
dade county - 55 nomad
streetraceking -
wonderbread - 62 electra wagon
candilove - 56 nomad
tunzafun - 
dig derange - 60 wagon: Streetfighter 
Elrafa - 60 wagon?? 
dueces76 - 66 chevelle wagon
big dogg - 
MKD904 58 impala wagon
Scur-rape-init - 57 Nomad wagon
Undead White boy - 59 impala hearse, 59 cadillac side loader hearse
hearse- 60 panel, maybe a hearse....
SlammdSonoma- camaro wagon resin
rollinoldskoo-39 chevy woody wagon
Undercoverimpala-70 impala wagon or 
this 









maybe both nothing has been done to this honda other then the primer...... looked like this when i got it.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 18 2010, 10:59 PM~19365921
> *Undercoverimpala-70 impala wagon
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2010, 01:03 AM~19365932
> *pics?  :biggrin:
> *


i just ordered it. as soon as i get it in ill post it up!!!!!!!!!!!!! here is what it should look like when i get it.........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 18 2010, 11:21 PM~19365973
> *i just ordered it. as soon as i get it in ill post it up!!!!!!!!!!!!! here is what it should look like when i get it.........
> 
> 
> ...


sweet... the R&R one.... i always liked the 69/70 wagons but HATE the taillight setups....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2010, 01:26 AM~19365989
> *sweet... the R&R one.... i always liked the 69/70 wagons but HATE the taillight setups....
> *


on the model or the car???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 18 2010, 11:43 PM~19366011
> *on the model or the car???
> *


the real ones....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Tonioseven - Johan '62 Oldsmobile wagon
Eso-Accord Wagon
716 LAYIN LOW--65 BONNEVILE WAGON.
Rollindeep408-59 impala
408models- 58 impala wagon 2dr/1963 impala wagon
BiggC -70 Chevelle Wagon
Lowemo - 55 Chevy Nomad 
Chris619 - 60 plymouth 61 olds
Dutchone - 58 impala wagon
Pancho1969 - 
machio - 56 nomad
pink86regal - 63 wagon
Marinate - 60 wagon
Just-a-doodz - 65 Chevelle
Hocknberry - 61 wagon 
dade county - 55 nomad
streetraceking -
wonderbread - 62 electra wagon
candilove - 56 nomad
tunzafun - 
dig derange - 60 wagon: Streetfighter 
Elrafa - 60 wagon?? 
dueces76 - 66 chevelle wagon
big dogg - 
MKD904 58 impala wagon
Scur-rape-init - 57 Nomad wagon
Undead White boy - 59 impala hearse, 59 cadillac side loader hearse
hearse- 60 panel, maybe a hearse....
SlammdSonoma- camaro wagon resin
rollinoldskoo-39 chevy woody wagon
Undercoverimpala-70 impala wagon or 
8-Ball- 06 Dodge Hemi Magnum posting pics today.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

32 up to this point...shit we got a buildoff of all buildoffs happeenin here guys! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is gonna be one huge freakin' build off fellas !
Good luck to all !

I personaly love this '53 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> This is gonna be one huge freakin' build off fellas !
> Good luck to all !
> 
> I personaly love this '53 !!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> > This is gonna be one huge freakin' build off fellas !
> > Good luck to all !
> >
> > I personaly love this '53 !!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got the floorboards modified to be more correct for a 4-door...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

this is something i wish mini would put in this buildoff and i wish they were available for use caddy lovers to purchase.

THE BIG BODY


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Started cutting.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 19 2010, 06:59 PM~19370210
> *Started cutting.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sweet! we got our first wagon with swingin doors guys!! WHO ELSE IS GONNA OPEN THEIRS UP?! :0 :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 19 2010, 04:28 PM~19370507
> *:0 sweet! we got our first wagon with swingin doors guys!! WHO ELSE IS GONNA OPEN THEIRS UP?! :0  :happysad:
> *


there is a 56 nomad in here open and 408 has a 58 done the same way bro


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Got the base on da nomad,still not sure what color I'm going to spray on it...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Dec 15 2010, 03:15 PM~19335259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya'll fuckers are BRAVE!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

wait i thought this buildoff started next month? why is everyone working on their wagons?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hydro said that we could start if we wanted to, so I am...I don't get a whole bunch of build time, so the fact that I had time today I started.....I won't have anytime for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2010, 07:43 PM~19370662
> *there is a 56 nomad in here open and 408 has a 58 done the same way bro
> *


my bad! i guess i gotta back pedel through the thread a lil more! this keeps gettin bumped up fast! so i guess just the question of....who else is gonna make theirs swing open?! im still un-decided? :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 19 2010, 05:18 PM~19370973
> *my bad! i guess i gotta back pedel through the thread a lil more! this keeps gettin bumped up fast! so i guess just the question of....who else is gonna make theirs swing open?! im still un-decided? :happysad:
> *


not sure yet... gotta get my hands on some good hinge shit


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2010, 08:41 PM~19371249
> *not sure yet... gotta get my hands on some good hinge shit
> *


whatcha lookin for.....you going with brass or styrene?! i want to open up, but mines resin and i killed a 68 wagon once doing it! so i had to get another and i just built it closed and clean!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2010, 10:41 PM~19371249
> *not sure yet... gotta get my hands on some good hinge shit
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 19 2010, 08:18 PM~19370973
> *my bad! i guess i gotta back pedel through the thread a lil more! this keeps gettin bumped up fast! so i guess just the question of....who else is gonna make theirs swing open?! im still un-decided? :happysad:
> *



i dnt think i am.... i usually do, but im not good at openning 4drs... :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2010, 10:55 PM~19371386
> *i dnt think i am.... i usually do,  but im not good at openning 4drs... :angry:
> *


i cant say im good or bad all ive ever done was trunks..  i think im going to open the doors.. hno: i got one shot at it...if i mess it up...lol...all hell will break loose  i will need a new car..lol.... :banghead: o-well gotta start doing them somewhere! :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 19 2010, 05:47 PM~19371317
> *whatcha lookin for.....you going with brass or styrene?! i want to open up, but mines resin and i killed a 68 wagon once doing it! so i had to get another and i just built it closed and clean!
> *


http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-145/B...nges/Detail.bok

thinking about these.... car hinges were more like these back then.... just gotta cut into segments


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2010, 09:07 PM~19371499
> *http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-145/B...nges/Detail.bok
> 
> thinking about these.... car hinges were more like these back then.... just gotta cut into segments
> *


good idea there! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2010, 11:07 PM~19371499
> *http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-145/B...nges/Detail.bok
> 
> thinking about these.... car hinges were more like these back then.... just gotta cut into segments
> *


those look like a pain in the ass to do!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Dec 19 2010, 08:09 PM~19370895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you can do it Jarel? but dont get on the high wire with out a safety net.
(practice on a disposable first time out) none of us hear wants to see that pontiac
in horror stories.. that is a pretty ass wagon,, we all want to see that thing completed..

Eso i love that color you just put down.. And Mkd904? we all knew he was gonna 
cut the hell out of something? without exaggeration? this shit is on fire! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 19 2010, 11:28 PM~19371691
> *you see all these fools already puttin in real work.. you can start too,
> and you can change your mind on what you want to build? just be in and
> ready to go by jan 15..
> ...


impretty sure i can get them open..its the hinges i think thats gonna be the hard part.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 19 2010, 09:13 PM~19371565
> *those look like a pain in the ass to do!!
> *


X2 that shit looks like somethin that id throw across the room lickety split!

I did a test of what my colors goin to be... ooh soo purty!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

one of the reasons why i haven't worked on much this past year.... thats what happens when u got a 15 month old running around.... just a bump in the road.... :happysad:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine will be going in the pond. Spay cans will spit at you when you don't take care of them


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> X2 that shit looks like somethin that id throw across the room lickety split!
> 
> I did a test of what my colors goin to be... ooh soo purty!


PURTY? SOMEBODY'S BEEN WATCHING DELIVERANCE :uh: 

rollinoldskoo
one of the reasons why i haven't worked on much this past year.... thats what happens when u got a 15 month old running around.... just a bump in the road.... :happysad:
[/quote]
TODAYS 15 MONTH OLD? IS TOMORROWS 3 YEAR OLD BUILDER..
(JUST WHAT I NEED) ANOTHER PINT SIZED PRE SCHOOL BUILDER WHO MAKES
THE HYDRO LOOK BAD... :biggrin: 




> impretty sure i can get them open..its the hinges i think thats gonna be the hard part.


ITS NOT THE HINGE'S THAT PAINS ME ABOUT DOORS? ITS THE ACTUAL CUTTING
AND THEN THE JAMMING THAT MAKES ME SAY.. (OH HELL NO) :biggrin: ..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright, I'm done for tonight. I put in a good 3 hours...now the question is, keep it as a panel or cut out the windows....I'm leaning toward cutting them out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn bro.... looks like a lot of work.... :wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 20 2010, 02:15 AM~19372988
> *Alright, I'm done for tonight. I put in a good 3 hours...now the question is, keep it as a panel or cut out the windows....I'm leaning toward cutting them out.
> 
> 
> ...



I'd cut em out, but thats just me. :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 20 2010, 12:23 AM~19373049
> *I'd cut em out, but thats just me.  :cheesy:
> *


I agree


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 20 2010, 12:15 AM~19372988
> *Alright, I'm done for tonight. I put in a good 3 hours...now the question is, keep it as a panel or cut out the windows....I'm leaning toward cutting them out.
> 
> 
> ...


it aint a wagon without windows


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 19 2010, 11:50 PM~19373160
> *it aint a wagon without windows
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 20 2010, 12:15 AM~19372988
> *Alright, I'm done for tonight. I put in a good 3 hours...now the question is, keep it as a panel or cut out the windows....I'm leaning toward cutting them out.
> 
> 
> ...


 I love this car.. you can still be in the buildoff if you leave the panals in..
(its still more wagon than truck) but i think it would look better if you take them out?

this is really inspirational work.. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 20 2010, 01:15 AM~19372988
> *Alright, I'm done for tonight. I put in a good 3 hours...now the question is, keep it as a panel or cut out the windows....I'm leaning toward cutting them out.
> 
> 
> ...


wow man, nice fitting there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got my motor ready for the wagon..lol..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 10:38 AM~19374907
> *got my motor ready for the wagon..lol..
> 
> 
> ...


STANDING OVATION;; FUCK i HAD NO IDEA, YOU COULD PUT IT DOWN LIKE THAT?
OH SHIT GUYS? WE BETTER HAVE SOME PARAMEDICS ON STAND BUY?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2010, 09:07 PM~19371499
> *http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-145/B...nges/Detail.bok
> 
> thinking about these.... car hinges were more like these back then.... just gotta cut into segments
> *


does anyone have a pic of these assembled? or in use on a car?

im curious to see how they work and look.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 12:38 PM~19374907
> *got my motor ready for the wagon..lol..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on the engine. Looks good.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 20 2010, 01:06 PM~19375109
> *Nice work on the engine. Looks good.
> *


thanks man but this is for my 1/12camaro...lol...i was just messin around.. :biggrin: wish i could detail a 1/25 scale like this...
well here is my mock up...i found some wheels for it too!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
























NOW THATS A BIG BLOCK... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 09:38 AM~19374907
> *got my motor ready for the wagon..lol..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF?!?!?! YOU FUCKIN SUCK!! :angry: :twak: 




Looks sick J  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 11:08 AM~19375116
> *thanks man but this is for my 1/12camaro...lol...i was just messin around.. :biggrin: wish i could detail a 1/25 scale like this...
> well here is my mock up...i found some wheels for it too!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 I DONT KNOW WHEN? i DONT KNOW WHERE? DONT KNOW HOW?
BUT I AM GOING TO GET YOU BACK FOR THAT ONE! :angry: LOL
YOU ARE NO LONGER MY HERO! I WAS JUST WRITING SANTA,
SAYING i WANTED TO GROW UP AND BE LIKE YOU.. GOOD THING I DID NOT 
GO TO POST OFFICE YET? LAUGH IT UP FUNNY BOY...
(PURE VALLEY BOY FASHION) WHAT EVER!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 20 2010, 02:11 PM~19375556
> *I DONT KNOW WHEN? i DONT KNOW WHERE? DONT KNOW HOW?
> BUT I AM GOING TO GET YOU BACK FOR THAT ONE! :angry: LOL
> YOU ARE NO LONGER MY HERO! I WAS JUST WRITING SANTA,
> ...


AHH YOU GOTTA ADMIT THAT WAS A GOOD ONE..LOL... :roflmao: 
JUST HAVIN ALIL FUN..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 12:14 PM~19375576
> *AHH YOU GOTTA ADMIT THAT WAS A GOOD ONE..LOL... :roflmao:
> JUST HAVIN ALIL FUN..
> *


 HA HA HA WHAT EVER...  :biggrin: YOUR CADI RIMS ARE GOING TO THE 
POST OFFICE TODAY JACKWAGON..
BUT MY LETTER TO SANTA IS IN THE SHREDDER..... 
(FUCK I BOUGHT THAT SHIT HOOK LINE AND SINKER) I GUESS THAT MAKES ME THE 
JACKWAGON..


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 20 2010, 02:47 PM~19375885
> *HA HA HA WHAT EVER...   :biggrin:  YOUR CADI RIMS ARE GOING TO THE
> POST OFFICE TODAY JACKWAGON..
> BUT MY LETTER TO SANTA IS IN THE SHREDDER.....
> ...


Motor looked good. Scale didn't matter.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> PURTY? SOMEBODY'S BEEN WATCHING DELIVERANCE :uh:
> 
> 
> i live like an hour from where that was filmed...the water scene that is! :0 squealllll squuueallllll :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> > PURTY? SOMEBODY'S BEEN WATCHING DELIVERANCE :uh:
> > i live like an hour from where that was filmed...the water scene that is! :0 squealllll squuueallllll :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

close..does a madolin work? :cheesy: or usin a hubcap to work as a banjo typed playin instrument? yeap we got those too.

we gots no street lights, a blinking one at the U.S. route..and 1 gas station. Sticks evry whur else. And my backyard consists of things that look like camels called llama's & alpaca's. :biggrin: 

Farm life yeeh haw! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> > PURTY? SOMEBODY'S BEEN WATCHING DELIVERANCE :uh:
> > i live like an hour from where that was filmed...the water scene that is! :0 squealllll squuueallllll :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 20 2010, 02:45 PM~19376831
> *close..does a madolin work? :cheesy:  or usin a hubcap to work as a banjo typed playin instrument?  yeap we got those too.
> 
> we gots no street lights, a blinking one at the U.S. route..and 1 gas station.  Sticks evry whur else.  And my backyard consists of things that look like camels called llama's & alpaca's.  :biggrin:
> ...


jus another day in hazzard county....lol :biggrin: I cant breath I am laughing so
hard... (you know what i mean Vern)? lol... now my eye's are watering...
slammed you are the homie for real.... jus do me a favor, dont post nothing for 
about five minutes,? so I can catch my breath and get out of here..
I sware,, I love being an American, only this country can have these kind of fools
and this kind of humor... real shit.. other than the lynchings, the corruption the violence,, our history is so fuckin rich... even that broom stick attached to a hub 
cap with some string instrument that you were trying to describe? is one of the things
that gave us the blues..country music, and rock and roll.. that some heritage worth 
fighting for... sorry for going so far off topic.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2010, 05:09 PM~19377022
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  key the banjo! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2010, 03:09 PM~19377022
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  key the banjo! :biggrin:
> *


 thats it I am turning off the pc. before my neighbors call the cops...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

basecoated for decals


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 20 2010, 12:14 PM~19377050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the radio DJs here use that tune to clown on fukkers that call in some mornings... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2010, 08:49 PM~19378691
> *the radio DJs here use that tune to clown on fukkers that call in some mornings...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That would stop me from listening to that station! Lol!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 20 2010, 04:01 PM~19378790
> *That would stop me from listening to that station! Lol!!
> *


nah, this one fukker sings to the tune to clown the fukkers.... usually some dumb-ass caller sound like some ******* or has something like that goin on in life...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

obviously murals i cant do. but can i use someones "DECALS" on this build.....?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2010, 09:30 PM~19379041
> *obviously murals i cant do. but can i use someones "DECALS" on this build.....?
> *



I believe you will be good to go. People will be using resin parts.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 20 2010, 08:08 PM~19379356
> *I believe you will be good to go. People will be using resin parts.
> *


x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 20 2010, 10:09 PM~19379369
> *x2
> *


X3 PLUS DONT FORGET PHOTO ETCH SHIT TOO..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Dec 20 2010, 03:14 PM~19377050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your good to go PINK.. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

So quick question do you guys consider this a wagon. i sold them for 7 years and i know the dmv considers it a 4 door wagon but thats the dmv...............

04 scion xb?????????????????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 21 2010, 01:01 AM~19382105
> *So quick question do you guys consider this a wagon. i sold them for 7 years and i know the dmv considers it a 4 door wagon but thats the dmv...............
> 
> 04 scion xb?????????????????
> ...


a mini wagon lol


:happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 20 2010, 11:01 PM~19382105
> *So quick question do you guys consider this a wagon. i sold them for 7 years and i know the dmv considers it a 4 door wagon but thats the dmv...............
> 
> 04 scion xb?????????????????
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 OK, I want one of those!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 21 2010, 12:01 AM~19382105
> *So quick question do you guys consider this a wagon. i sold them for 7 years and i know the dmv considers it a 4 door wagon but thats the dmv...............
> 
> 04 scion xb?????????????????
> ...


 OKAY,,, THIS LOOKS A ZION,, OR A SOCCER MOM VAN FOR DWARF'S... 
BUT YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN SO COOL! I WILL LET IT RIDE IF EVERYBODY
ELSE WILL SIGN OFF ON IT?.. BUT THATS IT.. nO PT CRUISER'S AFTER THIS!
WAGONS GUYS WAGONS...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 21 2010, 01:23 AM~19382649
> *OKAY,,, THIS LOOKS A ZION,, OR A SOCCER MOM VAN FOR DWARF'S...
> BUT YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN SO COOL! I WILL LET IT RIDE IF EVERYBODY
> ELSE WILL SIGN OFF ON IT?.. BUT THATS IT.. nO PT CRUISER'S AFTER THIS!
> ...


it is a wagon


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 08:13 PM~19379423
> *X3 PLUS DONT FORGET PHOTO ETCH SHIT TOO..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Dec 20 2010, 10:06 PM~19380838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where the fuck did ya get this? And do they happen to sell a Tc version at all?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 21 2010, 12:01 AM~19382105
> *So quick question do you guys consider this a wagon. i sold them for 7 years and i know the dmv considers it a 4 door wagon but thats the dmv...............
> 
> 04 scion xb?????????????????
> ...


Ward Clever would turn over in his grave, If the Beaver came home in this 
George Jetson Midget soccer moble!,, But times have changed..
Your a bad dude Impala, so I know this is going to be an eye catcher? 
Welcome to the buildoff OG! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh quick note on mine, gonna build it up like what ya'd see on the showroom floor. I smoothed almost all of the roof lips, savin the farthest side ones for the magnum type look on top. smoothed down the camaro rearend rollpan...and imma dip it tonite in bleechwite.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2010, 11:05 AM~19385190
> *where the fuck did ya get this?  And do they happen to sell a Tc version at all?
> *


seen some on ebay


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 01:08 PM~19375116
> *thanks man but this is for my 1/12camaro...lol...i was just messin around.. :biggrin: wish i could detail a 1/25 scale like this...
> well here is my mock up...i found some wheels for it too!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


you really should...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lil someithn like this..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Dec 21 2010, 11:05 AM~19385190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well im thinking of making this bb a 1:1 of one of my boxes........ and thanks for he welcome i will still be making that 70 wagon so look out for it brother i have some plans for it.............


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 21 2010, 01:14 PM~19385618
> *lil someithn like this..
> 
> 
> ...


 your talented mo fo.. hey put a banjo in his hands... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 21 2010, 11:53 AM~19386268
> *your talented mo fo..  hey put a banjo in his hands... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Dec 21 2010, 02:46 PM~19386223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almost all there..add a coonskin hat and ya got a damn good start...  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

some progress from my corner, and yeah itll be done..probably before we get this damn show goin..LOL

here a lil bit of what i did to the car last nite. 









i opened up the gills on both side of the car...just a small idea but its worth it to do it.















'
^^ on new wheels

box stock wheels


















top shaved some
















smoothed rear rollpan...gives it that Chevy Traverse look dont it?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

laying decals


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE!!!!, you gonna stick with those wheels?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 21 2010, 04:53 PM~19386268
> *your talented mo fo..  hey put a banjo in his hands... :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that funny i watch'd that whole thing...lol...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 21 2010, 04:43 PM~19387084
> *NICE!!!!, you gonna stick with those wheels?
> *


yup, im gonna strip the chrome off tomorrow i wanna do a white aluminum with body matched rings


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

here is my entry to the wagon build off 65 chevelle wagon resin with a Revell 66 under cariage and and AMT tub a parts from and a bunch of other odds n inns.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 21 2010, 04:54 PM~19387709
> *here is my entry to the wagon build off 65 chevelle wagon resin with a Revell 66 under cariage and and AMT tub a parts from and a bunch of other odds n inns.
> 
> 
> ...



Yay YAY Gil!!! :wow: :biggrin: Thats goona be sweet bro!!! :cheesy: 



Every body's work is lookin good fellas!!! Dam by the end of this buildoff this threads gonna THICK with HOTT WAGONS!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 21 2010, 07:41 PM~19387056
> *laying decals
> 
> 
> ...


I like, it's looking good. Decals cool :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 21 2010, 04:54 PM~19387709
> *here is my entry to the wagon build off 65 chevelle wagon resin with a Revell 66 under cariage and and AMT tub a parts from and a bunch of other odds n inns.
> 
> 
> ...


This one is going to be a nice one Gil :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Better yet...all the wagons are looking badass!!!! Can't wait until the buildoff is over


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 21 2010, 04:41 PM~19387056
> *laying decals
> 
> 
> ...


this got left parked in the hood, tagged up and came out lookin sick!! :0


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh snap has the buildoff already started? Thought it wasnt startin til Jan 15?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 21 2010, 09:22 PM~19389544
> *this got left parked in the hood, tagged up and came out lookin sick!! :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 21 2010, 06:17 PM~19387379
> *yup, im gonna strip the chrome off tomorrow i wanna do a white aluminum with body matched rings
> *


hey homie nice wagon you have, here is mine that i did a few years ago aoshima honda wagon.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 21 2010, 06:03 PM~19389380
> *Yay YAY Gil!!! :wow:  :biggrin: Thats goona be sweet bro!!! :cheesy:
> Every body's work is lookin good fellas!!! Dam by the end of this buildoff this threads gonna THICK with HOTT WAGONS!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 21 2010, 09:03 PM~19389380
> *Yay YAY Gil!!! :wow:  :biggrin: Thats goona be sweet bro!!! :cheesy:
> Every body's work is lookin good fellas!!! Dam by the end of this buildoff this threads gonna THICK with HOTT WAGONS!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


yeup! :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Dec 21 2010, 09:26 PM~19389585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am not in hurry for it to end.. that's when votes have to be counted..
I HATE MATH..... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wouldnt it be easier to just do a poll and let l.i.l. do it for ya?  

and my camaro wagons gettin a bleechwite dipping atm :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2010, 03:24 PM~19395840
> *wouldnt it be easier to just do a poll and let l.i.l. do it for ya?
> 
> and my camaro wagons gettin a bleechwite dipping atm :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2010, 03:24 PM~19395840
> *wouldnt it be easier to just do a poll and let l.i.l. do it for ya?
> 
> and my camaro wagons gettin a bleechwite dipping atm :biggrin:
> *


so whats the bleech white do for resin? just clean it up real good for paint? i've heard it mention before but never payed much attention! :uh: no that my resin collection has grown.....i need better resin info!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 22 2010, 06:42 PM~19397499
> *so whats the bleech white do for resin? just clean it up real good for paint? i've heard it mention before but never payed much attention! :uh: no that my resin collection has grown.....i need better resin info!
> *


it gets rid of mold release


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and turns shit white!...lol actually it does make the resin a whiter color than it started off as...and thanks James for the tip earlier.

I dipped mine today/tonite, got it out washed it up and have cut the doors out, hinged them like a real car, opened up the front fascia area... just small sbhit for the moment.
















































:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2010, 03:24 PM~19395840
> *wouldnt it be easier to just do a poll and let l.i.l. do it for ya?
> 
> and my camaro wagons gettin a bleechwite dipping atm :biggrin:
> *


is gonna be a poll, but it still means we all have to look at numbers..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2010, 09:09 PM~19398758
> *and turns shit white!...lol  actually it does make the resin a whiter color than it started off as...and thanks James for the tip earlier.
> 
> I dipped mine today/tonite, got it out washed it up and have cut the doors out, hinged them like a real car, opened up the front fascia area...  just small sbhit for the moment.
> ...


 :0 looks like my 61 is gettin a bleechwhite bath! :biggrin: looks good bri! your camaro rolly came out lookin waaaay easier then mine did!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 11:08 AM~19375116
> *thanks man but this is for my 1/12camaro...lol...i was just messin around.. :biggrin: wish i could detail a 1/25 scale like this...
> well here is my mock up...i found some wheels for it too!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

i would like to be part of the build off. Me and my son have a 56 Nomad


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Dec 24 2010, 12:12 AM~19407031
> *i would like to be part of the build off. Me and my son have a 56 Nomad
> *



jump on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 09:15 PM~19407053
> *jump on it! :biggrin:
> *


x2 welcome.. :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

right on I'm in


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is getting real interesting !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 24 2010, 08:03 AM~19410101
> *This is getting real interesting !
> *


yeah no kidding..cuz im changin mine again! Actually the camaro wagon was more of a teaser, and i wouldve had it built in about 48 hours... :biggrin: this ones for good. Rivi wagon back on the bench..that is if its considered a wagon..pics soon.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a lil somethin im thinkin of... but thats up to hydro..does it fit the criteria? or are we doin whats just in the boxes?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 24 2010, 12:13 AM~19408705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is sick!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 24 2010, 08:14 AM~19410141
> *a lil somethin im thinkin of...  but thats up to hydro..does it fit the criteria?  or are we doin whats just in the boxes?
> 
> 
> ...



dont be silly Cletus! its a wagon now... :biggrin: you still got a few weeks to change your mind again if you want to? plus I will take any stock rivi parts you dont use!
I still like the camero...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cool. i doubt ill change it up again, tho stranger things have happened. I gotta put it off to the side or ill have the frame, cylinders, and hydro setup ready for paint.

So guess ill work on my transformer F250


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 24 2010, 05:05 AM~19410112
> *yeah no kidding..cuz im changin mine again! Actually the camaro wagon was more of a teaser, and i wouldve had it built in about 48 hours... :biggrin:  this ones for good.  Rivi wagon back on the bench..that is if its considered a wagon..pics soon.
> *


WTF man..... if you can't make up your mind.... get out.... worse than a fukkin woman..... :uh:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Fixin to spray some clear on this,going to keep it simple..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 25 2010, 09:44 PM~19420261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


as shiny as it already is bro'...doesn't look like u need any clear. lol...dats bad ass bro'. :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

smoked the head and taillights, carpeting, scratchbuilt some spraycans and just about finished the interior and added some resin cast stereo gear.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 25 2010, 07:40 PM~19421169
> *smoked the head and taillights, carpeting, scratchbuilt some spraycans and just about finished the interior and added some resin cast stereo gear.
> 
> 
> ...


dude that's the (spray) bomb


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 25 2010, 10:40 PM~19421169
> *smoked the head and taillights, carpeting, scratchbuilt some spraycans and just about finished the interior and added some resin cast stereo gear.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 slow down eso!! your gonna be done before the start date! :biggrin: those spray cans would look cool laid all over the ground like someone got done tagging it up like it was a train car!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 25 2010, 11:14 PM~19421336
> *:0 slow down eso!! your gonna be done before the start date! :biggrin: those spray cans would look cool laid all over the ground like someone got done tagging it up like it was a train car!
> *


been going slow, close but got em layed out like this


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 25 2010, 11:18 PM~19421361
> *been going slow, close but got em layed out like this
> 
> 
> ...


okay, so detail it up with a broken side window like the cans were thrown inside?! :happysad: what ever you decide...this lil honda is lookin good!  what year is it BTW?! i have the 94ish jap kit i wanted to add, but since we can only do one, i gotta stick with my 61 american muscle!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

after my son broke my plastic body i started from stratch on this build....





















i've been holding back from posting but the local hobby shop ran out of the size of wood i've been using.... they put in an order for me and should also be finally restocking 1109s and 1113s after 4 fukkin years... anyhow... here's where i'm at so far....  

*ABUELITA*


















in memory of my grandma who passed away 12/21/2010 RIP grandma


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 25 2010, 11:22 PM~19421385
> *okay, so detail it up with a broken side window like the cans were thrown inside?! :happysad: what ever you decide...this lil honda is lookin good!  what year is it BTW?! i have the 94ish jap kit i wanted to add, but since we can only do one, i gotta stick with my 61 american muscle!
> *


 nah not gonna do that lol its being done up as a artists car, its supposed to be 98 if it has the horizontal lightbar across the gate


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Honda looks good eso 



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2010, 10:28 PM~19421422
> *after my son broke my plastic body i started from stratch on this build....
> i've been holding back from posting but the local hobby shop ran out of the size of wood i've been using.... they put in an order for me and should also be finally restocking 1109s and 1113s after 4 fukkin years... anyhow... here's where i'm at so far....
> 
> ...


:wow: Great work Gil. My grandma passed away on 12/20 a couple years ago  keep your head up


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 25 2010, 11:28 PM~19421425
> *nah not gonna do that lol its being done up as a artists car, its supposed to be 98 if it has the horizontal lightbar across the gate
> *


its all good bro, the lay out you got goin on does fit it!! the tagger mags on the seat with the cans make it look good for the artist theme you got going!  NOW PUT IT AWAY UNTIL THE START AT LEAST?!!!! you're gonna be bored just sitting and looking at the wagon progress when you could be building and adding to it?! :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2010, 11:28 PM~19421422
> *after my son broke my plastic body i started from stratch on this build....
> i've been holding back from posting but the local hobby shop ran out of the size of wood i've been using.... they put in an order for me and should also be finally restocking 1109s and 1113s after 4 fukkin years... anyhow... here's where i'm at so far....
> 
> ...


damn rollin!! real wood, just like the original old school rides!! this shit is lookin KILLER!! sorry to hear about your grandma!! thats my b-day too!  she's in a better place now homie! keep your head up and finish this REAL woody in memory of grams!! and for all (including myself) that said this wasnt a wagon.....rollin is about to prove us all wrong!! do it up playa!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2010, 12:06 AM~19421644
> *its all good bro, the lay out you got goin on does fit it!! the tagger mags on the seat with the cans make it look good for the artist theme you got going!  NOW PUT IT AWAY UNTIL THE START AT LEAST?!!!! you're gonna be bored just sitting and looking at the wagon progress when you could be building and adding to it?! :0
> *


i got a whole row of cars after this one im working on 2 other cars while occasionally taking swipes at this one


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 26 2010, 12:22 AM~19421724
> *i got a whole row of cars after this one im working on 2 other cars while occasionally taking swipes at this one
> *


i hear yah there, but WE CAN ONLY ENTER 1 WAGON for this build off!!! so let it sit and dry for a couple months!! :biggrin: i still need to bleechwhite bath the 61 and deciding whether or not to open 4 doors and a gate?! :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2010, 07:10 PM~19414496
> *WTF man..... if you can't make up your mind.... get out.... worse than a fukkin woman.....  :uh:
> *


hey rollin dont worry bout what i do bro..u do urself..ill worry bout me..  

and last i heard i can change up as many fuckin times i want til its starting time..

and ya bitch more than any woman ive known


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

there ya go thats pretty bad ass right there....sick work on the wood..(no ****... as they would say)


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

wagons are lookin' great fellas !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 26 2010, 02:28 AM~19421422
> *after my son broke my plastic body i started from stratch on this build....
> i've been holding back from posting but the local hobby shop ran out of the size of wood i've been using.... they put in an order for me and should also be finally restocking 1109s and 1113s after 4 fukkin years... anyhow... here's where i'm at so far....
> 
> ...



Bad ass Gil. I am glad to see you didnt let the broken body slow you down 



Sorry to hear about your Grams bro! Hope you find solace within your family bro. Best way to get through it is to always think of the best times.  Keep ya head up!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2010, 11:28 PM~19421422
> *after my son broke my plastic body i started from stratch on this build....
> i've been holding back from posting but the local hobby shop ran out of the size of wood i've been using.... they put in an order for me and should also be finally restocking 1109s and 1113s after 4 fukkin years... anyhow... here's where i'm at so far....
> 
> ...


Looks great ROLLIN...I've thought of doing something like this many times...Look at the bright side, you didn't have to reshape the plastic for the rear wheel wells, the wood is now perfect. You gotta use 2 different stain tones for the wood and clear the crap out of it....I'm deff gonna be watching this one...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 25 2010, 10:18 PM~19421361
> *been going slow, close but got em layed out like this
> 
> 
> ...



E!!! You killin it wit this man! Ima lowrider and not too big on imports but this one is off the chain with the color, use of you own resin/decals, scratchbuilt spraycans?!? Being a graff artist myself Im diggin the whole vibe... Its ready for a dio! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2010, 10:28 PM~19421422
> *after my son broke my plastic body i started from stratch on this build....
> i've been holding back from posting but the local hobby shop ran out of the size of wood i've been using.... they put in an order for me and should also be finally restocking 1109s and 1113s after 4 fukkin years... anyhow... here's where i'm at so far....
> 
> ...




Nice fuckin work Gil... :wow: :worship: :worship: Untouchable wit that real wood... :wow: :wow: 
And you know what, dedicating something you love to grandma (rip), shes smiling down on you right now uso!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 26 2010, 01:18 AM~19421361
> *been going slow, close but got em layed out like this
> 
> 
> ...


Bro ur attention to detail is amazing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Great work guys... 
condolence's rollin and pancho... keep the love alive..there spirit live's 
inside of you... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So here is where I'm at. Got the front door lines upat the roof finished, cut out the rear window, still needs the pillar and replaced the crappy plastic hinges with my standard ones so the doors fit better and don't sag. 


























Everyones doing a great job. I hope to see a lot of people finish on the one. I'm sure having fun with it.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 26 2010, 11:57 PM~19428799
> *So here is where I'm at. Got the front door lines upat the roof finished, cut out the rear window, still needs the pillar and replaced the crappy plastic hinges with my standard ones so the doors fit better and don't sag.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

likein good mike


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MKD904 hot stuff.. really really bad ass..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Gil.... That is lookin bad ass!!!!! Sorry to hear about your grandma....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 26 2010, 08:57 PM~19428799
> *So here is where I'm at. Got the front door lines upat the roof finished, cut out the rear window, still needs the pillar and replaced the crappy plastic hinges with my standard ones so the doors fit better and don't sag.
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick homie..... i WILL finish this one


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 25 2010, 11:28 PM~19421422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike u killin it homie!! awesome work!! wat color u goin with?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Dec 27 2010, 12:35 AM~19429012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really not sure yet....I want it when done to be a clean lowrider....I might 2-Tone it with the roof and body being different colors...possibly a flaked roof, but I really don't know yet...I love to do the traditional colors on the late 50's and 60's lowriders, you know, the Teals, Blues, Greens etc....We will see. I just hope to do it up right.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 26 2010, 12:18 AM~19421361
> *been going slow, close but got em layed out like this
> 
> 
> ...


spray cans are dope dude! lovin the graf mags too. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 27 2010, 01:57 AM~19428799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, don't forget to also shave down the door jams and door panel so the door will close once it's painted and together. I always forget and then the damn doors don't shut.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 26 2010, 10:57 PM~19428799
> *So here is where I'm at. Got the front door lines upat the roof finished, cut out the rear window, still needs the pillar and replaced the crappy plastic hinges with my standard ones so the doors fit better and don't sag.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice work Mike


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Dec 27 2010, 12:45 PM~19431482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks James...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 27 2010, 02:57 AM~19428799
> *So here is where I'm at. Got the front door lines upat the roof finished, cut out the rear window, still needs the pillar and replaced the crappy plastic hinges with my standard ones so the doors fit better and don't sag.
> 
> 
> ...





this is some sick ass work right here fellas  


i wish i knew how to make these kinda cuts


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok so I decided to go with the 54 panel delivery not the 60 nomad that will be done later "big thanks to Gearbuster for hooking up the missing parts thanks again homie" :biggrin: here are some pics of the beginning :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 27 2010, 10:03 PM~19435931
> *Ok so I decided to go with the 54 panel delivery not the 60 nomad that will be done later "big thanks to Gearbuster for hooking up the missing parts thanks again homie"  :biggrin: here are some pics of the beginning  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 cool Rafa,, hit this sucker right out of the park... from now on lets call your delivery a (wagon) :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 27 2010, 09:46 AM~19430251
> *:biggrin:
> Thanks
> Thanks Hydro....Lot of work still to go....The roof alone is gonna take A TON of work to get all straight and blocked..
> ...


 Im with you on the two tones,,, especially on 50's and 60's..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Well heres what im stickin with on this buildoff. the Camaro Wagon is getting built while i do this one but itll be a quick build i can just tell. The 65 Riviera Safari Wagon im doin..should hold me over for an extra month or so between the radical truck im doin.  

Heres pics of where im at with it.

















































im using a 63 impala frame as my frame, since they match up to a 65 rivi dead on, everything matches up the same as the promo type crap that came with the kit. Im making a chassis for it since cuttin off the original just sucks! Also built a battery box out of HO 2X6 and HO 4x4 square sticks. Also boxed the frame for more of a ridgid effect as the rear will have a lil bit of movement when im done.

Also started the engine last night..goin somewhat stock with some extra cool parts added on.


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

No problem ElRafa. Now lets see where ya go with it.. Should be cool ride..

Slamm,
Like the Riv Wagon.. That is going to be off the hook by the looks of it..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2010, 03:38 PM~19432768
> *this is some sick ass work right here fellas
> i wish i knew how to make these kinda cuts
> *


Thanks.....You can't be scared....just cut away and do it as clean as possible. I have thrown away sooooooooooooooooo many ruined bodies in my building days....you will get good at it eventually....I learned a lot watching and looking a how Tribeldogg does it and he makes it a lot easier than it needs to be....I watch, try, learn and don't give up...

Give it a try... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 28 2010, 08:46 PM~19444413
> *Thanks.....You can't be scared....just cut away and do it as clean as possible.  I have thrown away sooooooooooooooooo many ruined bodies in my building days....you will get good at it eventually....I learned a lot watching and looking a how Tribeldogg does it and he makes it a lot easier than it needs to be....I watch, try, learn and don't give up...
> 
> Give it a try...    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 im interested in that shit!! link to his thread?! :happysad:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 28 2010, 08:53 PM~19444519
> *:0 im interested in that shit!! link to his thread?! :happysad:
> *


The link won't help. He only posts up completed builds, not progress pix....That's the benefit of living in Southern Cali, I can just take a ride on over to his house.....But look up his thread he has done some crazy work.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=351547

Some of the pics are gone, but you will get the point,..


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 26 2010, 07:52 AM~19422284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet !


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2010, 11:28 PM~19421422
> *after my son broke my plastic body i started from stratch on this build....
> i've been holding back from posting but the local hobby shop ran out of the size of wood i've been using.... they put in an order for me and should also be finally restocking 1109s and 1113s after 4 fukkin years... anyhow... here's where i'm at so far....
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about Abuela En paz descanse :angel:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks for all the comments homies.... grandma will be missed... grew up with grandma living on the same block with a lot of my cousins there too.... close family.... 

well after talking with a homie about it.... i decided not to wait for more of that particular size of wood i wanted and work with what was available to me instead of moving on to another project.... so i started over.... again.... this time i'm happier with the results too...

*ABUELITA*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2010, 12:42 AM~19446996
> *thanks for all the comments homies.... grandma will be missed... grew up with grandma living on the same block with a lot of my cousins there too.... close family....
> 
> well after talking with a homie about it.... i decided not to wait for more of that particular size of wood i wanted and work with what was available to me instead of moving on to another project.... so i started over.... again.... this time i'm happier with the results too...
> ...


 holly cow! :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

a mock up pic just as proof that im still keen and that i have my wagon... just need some better rims im not feeling the wires....


anybody got anything they wanna swap... im kinda thinking i wanna go pro street i think....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2010, 12:42 AM~19446996
> *thanks for all the comments homies.... grandma will be missed... grew up with grandma living on the same block with a lot of my cousins there too.... close family....
> 
> well after talking with a homie about it.... i decided not to wait for more of that particular size of wood i wanted and work with what was available to me instead of moving on to another project.... so i started over.... again.... this time i'm happier with the results too...
> ...



oh dam them some major pointers in my book :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 26 2010, 11:57 PM~19428799
> *So here is where I'm at. Got the front door lines upat the roof finished, cut out the rear window, still needs the pillar and replaced the crappy plastic hinges with my standard ones so the doors fit better and don't sag.
> 
> 
> ...



i want a 58 wagon how much shipped when done :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2010, 03:42 AM~19446996
> *thanks for all the comments homies.... grandma will be missed... grew up with grandma living on the same block with a lot of my cousins there too.... close family....
> 
> well after talking with a homie about it.... i decided not to wait for more of that particular size of wood i wanted and work with what was available to me instead of moving on to another project.... so i started over.... again.... this time i'm happier with the results too...
> ...





sorry to hear about your grams man! :angel: 


but back to this build ................. you are straight animal man! you finish this, and it spells game over if you ask me


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 29 2010, 05:39 AM~19447565
> *i want a 58 wagon how much shipped when done  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I don't ever sell um.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 28 2010, 11:46 PM~19444413
> *Thanks.....You can't be scared....just cut away and do it as clean as possible.  I have thrown away sooooooooooooooooo many ruined bodies in my building days....you will get good at it eventually....I learned a lot watching and looking a how Tribeldogg does it and he makes it a lot easier than it needs to be....I watch, try, learn and don't give up...
> 
> Give it a try...    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HERES AN UPDATE ON MY WAGON:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

looks good i like the touch's to the doors too!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

im out this wagon buildoff guys but i will keep close watch on it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 29 2010, 08:37 PM~19453360
> *im out this wagon buildoff guys but i will keep close watch on it
> *


 :0 what happened?!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Dec 29 2010, 02:44 PM~19450475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 we hope you stay in the buildoff... you got time to change your mind..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 29 2010, 03:44 PM~19450475
> *HERES AN UPDATE ON MY WAGON:
> 
> 
> ...


 Smiley that's what's up bro but I think it needs alot more putty :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 29 2010, 02:44 PM~19450475
> *HERES AN UPDATE ON MY WAGON:
> 
> 
> ...


Build is looking good. You got lucky with roof of your resin body being the correct width, mind was too narrow at the windshield line, so I had to stretch it, was a pain in the neck....Looks great..I was thinking the same thing with the doors cause the side windows are lower than the front door and on the real deal they are the same....I'm excited to see what you do with this, you always finish up the resin rides nicely and I remember what you did with the last resin wagon you build.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

found some better rims, off a die-cast that i had laying around... and i have alos cut out the front wheel tubs to accomadate the bigger rims


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice bro! Looks a hell of a lot better


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 29 2010, 08:37 PM~19453360
> *im out this wagon buildoff guys but i will keep close watch on it
> *



shocker  :| :biggrin:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

I know there is a magnum wagon in this already ..But it's the only wagon I have left. :uh: 
Thought I would post up some of the progress shots from the newbie table..
This is a different venture since I don't build many low riders much any more. Back in the day I loved low riders and the wild paint jobs but ventured off into show rods and hot rods. All of the rides you guys are building is off the hook. I am more the less having a fun run at it.. :biggrin:  
Here is what I come up with from a 2006 Dodge magnum srt8 Wagon.
And yes it's going to have a HEMI boys... ;D ;D ;D
Lots to do yet. Have a look...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Dec 30 2010, 10:31 AM~19457316
> *I know there is a magnum wagon in this already ..But it's the only wagon I have left. :uh:
> Thought I would post up some of the progress shots from the newbie table..
> This is a different venture since I don't build many low riders much any more. Back in the day I loved low riders and the wild paint jobs but ventured off into show rods and hot rods. All of the rides you guys are building is off the hook. I am more the less having a fun run at it.. :biggrin:
> ...


sweet...hella great start!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Heres where mines at. Still undecided with color but goin with my engine and wire choice green & orange will be in it somehow..  









































wired up to this point, still gotta add the supercharger belts and to plumb up the carbs...which can be at anytime now.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

iight peoples i see yall !!! heres my progress so far, but far from done, i see people already paiting im like dam people are REAdy!! but to clearify, no resin here, all original lowrider 58 couple opend doors and styrne roof so imagine the work that i need to do for the rear hatch  o yeah adusible suspension custum made arms


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Dec 30 2010, 08:31 AM~19457316
> *I know there is a magnum wagon in this already ..But it's the only wagon I have left. :uh:
> Thought I would post up some of the progress shots from the newbie table..
> This is a different venture since I don't build many low riders much any more. Back in the day I loved low riders and the wild paint jobs but ventured off into show rods and hot rods. All of the rides you guys are building is off the hook. I am more the less having a fun run at it.. :biggrin:
> ...


This wagon is sick bro,StuniN with this one... :wow: : :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Dec 30 2010, 09:14 AM~19457573
> *iight peoples i see yall !!! heres my progress so far, but far from done, i see people already paiting im like dam people are REAdy!! but to clearify, no resin here, all original lowrider 58 couple opend doors and styrne roof so imagine the work that i need to do for the rear hatch   o yeah adusible suspension custum made arms
> 
> 
> ...



dam that wagon is off the hook :cheesy:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 09:30 AM~19457680
> *dam that wagon is off the hook  :cheesy:
> *


  thanks!!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Everyone is doing a great job....I will hopefully have more done on mine before I go back to work next week.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Dec 30 2010, 08:31 AM~19457316
> *I know there is a magnum wagon in this already ..But it's the only wagon I have left. :uh:
> Thought I would post up some of the progress shots from the newbie table..
> This is a different venture since I don't build many low riders much any more. Back in the day I loved low riders and the wild paint jobs but ventured off into show rods and hot rods. All of the rides you guys are building is off the hook. I am more the less having a fun run at it.. :biggrin:
> ...


everybody keeps gettin better and better.. Great work guys.. and look at this guy?
i fuckin did not know the car opened up? judging by the first picture..


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks guys..
Just tryin to keep up with the awesome work you all are doin..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That magnum is sweet  

Here we go :biggrin: 
















That's about all I have done this will be the stance when finished


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 30 2010, 08:37 PM~19462691
> *That magnum is sweet
> 
> Here we go  :biggrin:
> ...


nice...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 30 2010, 09:37 PM~19462691
> *That magnum is sweet
> 
> Here we go  :biggrin:
> ...


 Rafa that fucker is bad ass love the stance and the wheels


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Last night i went off and got creative on my end. I dont have a Rivi wagon.. i gots a rivi panel wagon now.








































































even made a window post for a different lil window.

then i went about takin 53 chevy resin skirts and milling em down to fit my rivi...
























:biggrin:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

You are going to do that panel justice by the looks of it. 
Love the wheels you chose.. :wow: :wow: 

The lincoln top on a riv.. Now that's a great addition. 
Can't go wrong with a see through top..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

it's coming together..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the rear door opens, and now i gotta open the side doors...just waiting to do that til after i get all my body work done..dont wanna twist it up and break shit.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This build off is gonna be REAL good fellas ! Keep us posted with them flicks! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 09:05 AM~19466678
> *This build off is gonna be REAL good fellas ! Keep us posted with them flicks!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 great job everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 09:05 AM~19466678
> *This build off is gonna be REAL good fellas ! Keep us posted with them flicks!  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WHAT TREND SEAD. YOU GUYS ARE ALL GETTING DOWN.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 31 2010, 08:37 AM~19467574
> *YEAH WHAT TREND SEAD. YOU GUYS ARE ALL GETTING DOWN.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 31 2010, 08:37 AM~19467574
> *YEAH WHAT TREND SEAD. YOU GUYS ARE ALL GETTING DOWN.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some work on the frame..its a one piece frame so im trying to do the best i can with it.. :happysad: 








































still have alotof work to do..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 :wow: Damn Jeril!! That's awesome!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 1 2011, 09:34 PM~19477645
> *some work on the frame..its a one piece frame so im trying to do the best i can with it.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


this is coming out nice im doing prety much the same to my 59 wagon the amt elco chasis sucks


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, the rivi chassis is just gross to look at as far as any detail... 

damn looks good Jeral.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2011, 05:39 PM~19477704
> *yeah, the rivi chassis is just gross to look at as far as any detail...
> 
> damn looks good Jeral.
> *


the AMT 66 Riviera fits if u cut a little out the middle.... got the right front suspension.... i have a project one somewhere that i got the floorpans and frame from a 66 to fit with the 65 kit interior tub...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 1 2011, 05:34 PM~19477645
> *some work on the frame..its a one piece frame so im trying to do the best i can with it.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


best thing to do for them old shitty chassis... had to do the same for my 80s malibu wagon....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn i gotta get started on my shit! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2011, 10:39 PM~19477704
> *yeah, the rivi chassis is just gross to look at as far as any detail...
> 
> damn looks good Jeral.
> *


thanks guy's...i got some how to tips on this front suspension from rollinoldskoo's thread! :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 08:41 PM~19477723
> *the AMT 66 Riviera fits if u cut a little out the middle.... got the right front suspension.... i have a project one somewhere that i got the floorpans and frame from a 66 to fit with the 65 kit interior tub...
> *


hmm..now i know. in any case a 63 impala frame lines up directly...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

got some primer coats, and more putty. gettin closer :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 2 2011, 12:04 AM~19477889
> *got some primer coats, and more putty. gettin closer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Smiley that bish is bad!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 1 2011, 06:04 PM~19477889
> *got some primer coats, and more putty. gettin closer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dibs when it goes for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

you gonna add nomad strips to the tailgate?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 1 2011, 08:07 PM~19477921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, i got so much still to add. waitin for some crusier skirts to come in, also got the 58 photo etch kit. gonna get it as close to the white and red one :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 1 2011, 06:10 PM~19477944
> *thanks :biggrin:
> 
> yup, i got so much still to add. waitin for some crusier skirts to come in, also got the 58 photo etch kit. gonna get it as close to the white and red one :biggrin:
> *


  DIBS :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 1 2011, 10:04 PM~19477889
> *got some primer coats, and more putty. gettin closer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sick nice hat btw


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some more work on the interior for the wagon.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 1 2011, 11:21 PM~19478639
> *some more work on the interior for the wagon.
> 
> 
> ...



i see why you need another chrome one damnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

All the wagons are lookin great I need to get started on mine asap! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 1 2011, 09:04 PM~19477889
> *got some primer coats, and more putty. gettin closer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YOU BETTER CAST THIS SHIT BEFORE YOU GO ANY FURTHER!! :0 damn this is fuckin wicked!! i dont even want to put my 61 4 door into this shit now!!  :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 1 2011, 09:04 PM~19477889
> *got some primer coats, and more putty. gettin closer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: siiiick


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's my little update. Slow coming but it will get there. 


































Comments welcome. Everyone is doing a great job.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2011, 10:29 PM~19479294
> *Here's my little update. Slow coming but it will get there.
> 
> 
> ...


Mike, this is just comin out plain sick... You got a particular color in mind?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 1 2011, 11:37 PM~19479380
> *Mike, this is just comin out plain sick... You got a particular color in mind?
> *


Thanks....not sure on color...I was gonna do the white and red one, but realized that 408 and I were both doing the same one, so I'm changing mine up a little.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 19 2010, 06:59 PM~19370210
> *Started cutting.
> 
> 
> ...


I still trip out on this visual, the wagon game will never be the same after this!

58 wagon will always be my 1/1 scale dream car..
I like how dutchtone's has the three tail light... 
716 you killin us with that pontiac ..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

doors are open on the rivi...next is hinging those..etc..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

gotta wait abit for clear to dry on my 66 so i started my motor for the grand prix/bonneville today..the paint on the block an valve covers is 2 different colors as the rest of the ar will be. im trying to put as much detail into the engine hoping for best engine at the show this summer.. still have lot to do.
























still got to add all this plus more that didnt come in yet!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 2 2011, 03:24 PM~19481712
> *gotta wait abit for clear to dry on my 66 so i started my motor for the grand prix/bonneville  today..the paint on the block an valve covers is 2 different colors as the rest of the ar will be. im trying to put as much detail into the engine hoping for best engine at the show this summer.. still have lot to do.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice engine detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

found a better reference pic of the roof braces....










so i'm re-doing my braces....


























i rather basically carve out the pieces than try to arch them... less chance of it warping out and getting fukked up....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2011, 02:49 AM~19488709
> *found a better reference pic of the roof braces....
> 
> 
> ...


amazing detail man

and not much up for me..just the doors open at the moment. gonna be on the dually build for a bit or ill have this rivi finished too quick.


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

All those builds are comin out wicked lookin.

Jeral,
Talk about chrome dome.. Enough chrome on that to blind a person  

The 58's are bitchen...

That woody wagon is just down right sick....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 2 2011, 01:21 AM~19478639
> *some more work on the interior for the wagon.
> 
> 
> ...


716, is this your work? If so NICE!!!!!!!! real NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Jan 3 2011, 09:44 AM~19489599
> *All those builds are comin out wicked lookin.
> 
> Jeral,
> ...


x2 everybody.. 
hey 716 is that alclad chrome on your amp, hydro's and subs? how did you get 
them lotioned up so fast?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 3 2011, 11:49 AM~19489632
> *716, is this your work?   If so NICE!!!!!!!! real NICE!!!!!!
> *


yes sir! cant be anyone elses id get booted out of the build off!! but thanks for the comps.. 

gear buster.....crome dome was kinnda my idea. :cheesy: simple an clean im going for.. can prob....count all the colors i use in this car on one hand!  crome being one of them...lol... an lot of it.

hydrohype....i wish i could do alclad that good but there all crome. 
ima blow the window out this wagon....lol... i like alot of music..theres all kinda of room in a wagon!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Still waitin'...*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 3 2011, 02:20 PM~19490674
> *Still waitin'...
> 
> 
> ...


Man i would love to build another 1 of them wagons ! The 1 i did was a promo but that kit there needs a bad ass Turbo motor !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I dont want to take on to much all at once but you assholes and these build offs have me wanting to take part ! SO i guess i'm jumping in this 1 also with my Crown Vic wagon !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 03:55 PM~19491249
> *SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I  dont  want to  take  on to  much  all  at  once  but  you  assholes  and  these  build  offs    have  me  wanting  to  take  part !  SO  i  guess  i'm  jumping  in    this  1  also  with  my  Crown Vic  wagon !
> ...


well its about time...ya almost didnt make the sign up date...lol..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 02:55 PM~19491249
> *SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I  dont  want to  take  on to  much  all  at  once  but  you  assholes  and  these  build  offs    have  me  wanting  to  take  part !  SO  i  guess  i'm  jumping  in    this  1  also  with  my  Crown Vic  wagon !
> ...


 Was wondering when you were gonna jump I. I think some other peeps are holding till last minute


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

i think im going to join too. i'll do some sort of a hybrid build dont have a wagon. next time i get to a internet connection ill post.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great looking wagons fellas & some badass conversions :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 3 2011, 01:55 PM~19491249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I should have known there would be music.. it was you(east coast) fools
who use to walk up the street with a ghetto blaster the size of refrigerater,
now some of those boom box's are collectors items..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Finally got started on my wagon :cheesy: 

I haven't seen a 64 in the buildoff so that's what I'm goin with. I was gona get the one from r&r but decided to make my own version instead :biggrin: .


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 3 2011, 11:16 PM~19494801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin that color combo with the paint and the wheels.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 3 2011, 10:36 PM~19496580
> *Finally got started on my wagon :cheesy:
> 
> I haven't seen a 64 in the buildoff so that's what I'm goin with. I was gona get the one from r&r but decided to make my own version instead :biggrin: .
> ...


sweet! it actually looks crisper than r+r


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 4 2011, 12:36 AM~19496580
> *Finally got started on my wagon :cheesy:
> 
> I haven't seen a 64 in the buildoff so that's what I'm goin with. I was gona get the one from r&r but decided to make my own version instead :biggrin: .
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: thats whats up!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jan 3 2011, 09:45 PM~19496711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks and thanks to you and daivid for the tips


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 3 2011, 11:36 PM~19496580
> *Finally got started on my wagon :cheesy:
> 
> I haven't seen a 64 in the buildoff so that's what I'm goin with. I was gona get the one from r&r but decided to make my own version instead :biggrin: .
> ...


And it will look the way chevy should have done it with the correct tail lights I don't know why they put them square shits in the wagon it's the only one they did that too


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

man everybody putin in work looking really good i got to clear my bench to get to my wagon :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 3 2011, 09:41 PM~19497768
> *man everybody putin in work looking really good i got to clear my bench to get to my wagon  :happysad:
> *


fuck yea.... we just gotta keep the momentum going for such a long ass buildoff.... i wanna have mine done for the Hawaii NNL scheduled for mid-march here.... help keep me focused homies.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2011, 01:59 AM~19497855
> *fuck yea.... we just gotta keep the momentum going for such a long ass buildoff.... i wanna have mine done for the Hawaii NNL scheduled for mid-march here.... help keep me focused homies....  :biggrin:
> *


rollin that woody is something else bro one that ive been watching closely


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 4 2011, 01:36 AM~19496580
> *Finally got started on my wagon :cheesy:
> 
> I haven't seen a 64 in the buildoff so that's what I'm goin with. I was gona get the one from r&r but decided to make my own version instead :biggrin: .
> ...



:wow: This ones got my vote!! I want a 1:1 64 wagon .... :boink:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 1 2011, 09:04 PM~19477889
> *got some primer coats, and more putty. gettin closer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dam im lovin these 58 wagons :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 27 2010, 10:03 PM~19435931
> *Ok so I decided to go with the 54 panel delivery not the 60 nomad that will be done later "big thanks to Gearbuster for hooking up the missing parts thanks again homie"  :biggrin: here are some pics of the beginning  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA NIKKA !!!! :run:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's my updated pics ! 



































This was just my first stage of body work ! Set it up in prime to see what i need to work ! I am going to redo the rear doors to make the windows look better !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2011, 07:24 PM~19506876
> *Here's  my  updated  pics  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

on page 2?????


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

im gonna finish mine next week im getting impatient


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Havent even started mine. Gotta get some supplies together then im good


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 3 2011, 10:36 PM~19496580
> *Finally got started on my wagon :cheesy:
> 
> I haven't seen a 64 in the buildoff so that's what I'm goin with. I was gona get the one from r&r but decided to make my own version instead :biggrin: .
> ...


 :0 you keepin it a 2 door to compete with the 2--2 door 58's?! you gotta love ALL the scratch built wagons! keep it up guys!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 3 2011, 10:16 PM~19497099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup gona keep it a 2 door :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 5 2011, 08:47 PM~19516007
> *:yes:
> :h5:
> Yup gona keep it a 2 door :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: good shit!! i need to get the rest of my parts and get on this now!! i wont have a 2 door but at least its a wagon! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> :biggrin: good shit!! i need to get the rest of my parts and get on this now!! i wont have a 2 door but at least its a wagon! :biggrin:
> YOU GOT ANY PIC OF WHAT YOU GOT GOING ON OVER THERE HOCK? I LOOKED BUT DIDNT SEE WHAT YOUR BUILDING..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ALIL UPDATE. I WAS WORKIN ON THE INTERIOR TODAY. N DID SOME MORE WORK TO THE MOTOR.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2011, 06:50 PM~19514480
> *on page 2?????
> 
> 
> ...


 thats right.. this is a crazy ass buildoff.. 
(funny I half thought this thing would get ignored.) no it aint no stoppin it..
2011 yall....

Every body is slamming down the talent... :biggrin: 
i think there is going to be enough wagons to fill a whole issue of the magazine..
but either way it really looks like fun...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 5 2011, 10:27 PM~19517228
> *ALIL UPDATE. I WAS WORKIN ON THE INTERIOR TODAY. N DID SOME MORE WORK TO THE MOTOR.
> 
> 
> ...


 amazing.. :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 5 2011, 11:34 PM~19517312
> *amazing.. :cheesy:
> *


x2 jeral gonna be done already


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2011, 12:55 AM~19517571
> *x2 jeral gonna be done already
> *


THANKS GUYS....IT WONT BE DONE FOR ALONG TIME :happysad: THE INTERIOR AN THE MOTOR IS THE EASY PART. I STILL HAVE TO FILL IN WHEEL WELLS AN FLOOR PANS WHERE THERE ISNT ANY :angry: IF IM GONNA DO ALL THIS WORK I MIGH AS WELL FILL IN OPEN AREA'S OF THE FRAME. ILL POST PICS WHEN I DO IT. PLUS I STILL GOT THE WHOLE BODY TO TACKLE....THAT WIL BE LAST :uh:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

That interior looks sick jeral.. 
Can't wait to see the whole build. 
Should be amazing by the looks of the stuff that's done. :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> > :biggrin: good shit!! i need to get the rest of my parts and get on this now!! i wont have a 2 door but at least its a wagon! :biggrin:
> > YOU GOT ANY PIC OF WHAT YOU GOT GOING ON OVER THERE HOCK? I LOOKED BUT DIDNT SEE WHAT YOUR BUILDING..
> 
> 
> really?! yah i posted just a couple of mock up pics to show what i had going, i still need to get some more stuff and im on it! lemme see if photobucket is being nice tonight and ill drop a couple pics jeral!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here you go jeral! '61 impala wagon :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 6 2011, 10:29 PM~19525969
> *here you go jeral! '61 impala wagon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit now i remember it.. :banghead: what all do you still need for this?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 08:38 PM~19526059
> *oh shit now i remember it.. :banghead: what all do you still need for this?
> *


61 impala kit, but the hobby town rip off reps got one for me for $17.99 when it comes in! how bout some 61 skirts?! :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 6 2011, 05:53 PM~19526230
> *61 impala kit, but the hobby town rip off reps got one for me for $17.99 when it comes in! how bout some 61 skirts?! :happysad:
> *


vert kit has skirts...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got em as well...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO HERES ACOUPLE MORE UPDATE PRIMER PICS. WORKIN ON THE INTERIOR BUT ITS BECOMING A PAIN*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> *SO HERES ACOUPLE MORE UPDATE PRIMER PICS. WORKIN ON THE INTERIOR BUT ITS BECOMING A PAIN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOOKING SWEET HOMIE, TAKE YOUR TIME BRO I WILL ALL COME TOGETHER!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> > *SO HERES ACOUPLE MORE UPDATE PRIMER PICS. WORKIN ON THE INTERIOR BUT ITS BECOMING A PAIN*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2011, 01:04 PM~19532120
> *SO HERES ACOUPLE MORE UPDATE PRIMER PICS. WORKIN ON THE INTERIOR BUT ITS BECOMING A PAIN
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAM SMILEY :wow: :wow: :wow: Fuckin shit up!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2011, 05:04 PM~19532120
> *SO HERES ACOUPLE MORE UPDATE PRIMER PICS. WORKIN ON THE INTERIOR BUT ITS BECOMING A PAIN
> 
> 
> ...



Smiley, you and Mike are phawking the game up with these 58's bro!! That is some awesome work brother!! :wow:



Ok, yall, I'm super glad we have 6 months to work on this build. Case I just changed my whole game plan. Still doin the 57 nomad, but I got some small body work under my belt to throw out on it! :biggrin: So hope to start a few things on this once the paint is stripped.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2011, 02:27 PM~19532360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!!!! I got my work cut out for me. Any one want to mold me a hatch?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 6 2011, 08:29 PM~19525969
> *here you go jeral! '61 impala wagon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 7 2011, 07:59 PM~19535287
> *:0
> *


  ill do my best to keep up chawps?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wheels for the grandprix.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 7 2011, 10:19 PM~19536575
> *wheels for the grandprix.
> 
> 
> ...


Are those Deeks in Masterpiece wheels? I have 2 Sets of Deeks and I was going to do the same thing.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2011, 03:04 PM~19532120
> *SO HERES ACOUPLE MORE UPDATE PRIMER PICS. WORKIN ON THE INTERIOR BUT ITS BECOMING A PAIN
> 
> 
> ...



out for blood :run: :sprint:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2011, 02:04 PM~19532120
> *SO HERES ACOUPLE MORE UPDATE PRIMER PICS. WORKIN ON THE INTERIOR BUT ITS BECOMING A PAIN
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: some flake patterns on the top :cheesy: ...shit i wish you were in town i would paint that muuuufuka up :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 7 2011, 08:11 PM~19535418
> * ill do my best to keep up chawps?! :0  :biggrin:
> *


  then ship it my way :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I cant believe i am running out of shit to say! :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 02:46 AM~19537977
> *:cheesy:  some flake patterns on the top  :cheesy: ...shit i wish you were in town i would paint that muuuufuka up  :biggrin:
> *


i wish but he is going the clean rout  :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 7 2011, 10:19 PM~19536575
> *wheels for the grandprix.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

building this woody is a real learning experience for me.... constant one step forward.... 2 steps back.... after testing the stain on some other pieces i figured out that i need to stain as much stuff as possible before assembly.... so i started prepping a bunch of wood and staining today...


























its a hell of a lot of work... but Grandma worked hard and this is for her... :angel:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:47 AM~19537982
> *  then ship it my way  :biggrin:
> *


i would, but you cant paint it for me, this has to be a 1 man show homie! cuz there's no way im sending it to you to keep!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 8 2011, 02:26 AM~19538097
> *I cant believe i am running out of shit to say! :0
> *


LOL wasnt that your plan markie...no writing books in this thread?! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 7 2011, 10:31 PM~19536693
> *Are those Deeks in Masterpiece wheels?  I have 2 Sets of Deeks and I was going to do the same thing.
> *


X2?! cuz i hit up eric and he said his wheels wouldn't work with herbs?! are mondo's wheels different?! :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2011, 07:46 PM~19543344
> *building this woody is a real learning experience for me.... constant one step forward.... 2 steps back.... after testing the stain on some other pieces i figured out that i need to stain as much stuff as possible before assembly.... so i started prepping a bunch of wood and staining today...
> 
> 
> ...


good thought to have rollin! this wagon is lookin killer! cant wait for the finish! do it up for grams man!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 8 2011, 09:22 PM~19544112
> *LOL wasnt that your plan markie...no writing books in this thread?! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: everybody is working so hard. i just feel like a broken record when i say 
how good the cars look,, but i have been keeping my promise.. :biggrin: 
Big smiles.. and no book writing.. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 8 2011, 10:45 PM~19544832
> *:biggrin:  everybody is working so hard. i just feel like a broken record when i say
> how good the cars look,, but i have been keeping my promise.. :biggrin:
> Big smiles.. and no book writing.. :biggrin:
> *


yes you have markie!! now sit down....good boy!! lemme pat your head!! (no ****) give props with out books!! :biggrin: you are doing good so far markie!! now drive that g-house to my crib since its legal now and we can cook up some kick ass BBQ!! what ever you want?! its on me! :biggrin: we can grub up and go cruizin in that bad boy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 8 2011, 11:17 PM~19545119
> *yes you have markie!! now sit down....good boy!! lemme pat your head!! (no ****) give props with out books!! :biggrin: you are doing good so far markie!! now drive that g-house to my crib since its legal now and we can cook up some kick ass BBQ!! what ever you want?! its on me! :biggrin: we can grub up and go cruizin in that bad boy!! :biggrin:
> *


 now sit down....good boy!! (damm lmao) i bought four lottery tickets for mom 
a few days ago.. if we ever got lucky? dont you know that I would come visit all 
you fools.. (once i return from Bangkok and Amsterdam) i would go on a US
lowrider and model builders tour.. I would fix Rev's Cadi.. and buy Cndy 
a Grand National.. with a super charger... :biggrin: and get a caprice for Scur-raped.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey now what about me? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 9 2011, 04:12 PM~19548103
> *now sit down....good boy!! (damm lmao) i bought four lottery tickets for mom
> a few days ago..  if we ever got lucky? dont you know that I would come visit all
> you fools.. (once i return from Bangkok and Amsterdam) i would go on a US
> ...



Markie, you're the phawkin man bro. If I would happen to do the same, I'd definaltely be riding out your way and we'd cruise the BLVD in that Beauty you got. Spend the day just rollin out listenin to tunes hit the spot and drink some cold ones, and CHILL like a motha!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 9 2011, 07:23 PM~19550503
> *Markie, you're the phawkin man bro. If I would happen to do the same, I'd definaltely be riding out your way and we'd cruise the BLVD in that Beauty you got. Spend the day just rollin out listenin to tunes hit the spot and drink some cold ones, and CHILL like a motha!
> *


well you gotta pass colorado on the way to cali, so scoop me up vance!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 10:52 PM~19550773
> *well you gotta pass colorado on the way to cali, so scoop me up vance!!!
> *



Shit yeah! I gots NO problem doing that! We'll cruise on down the Markies neck of the woods and see how the OG's ride out  LOL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jan 9 2011, 01:12 PM~19548103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 of course your in the car.. you can even bring your banjo :biggrin: 
I might offer you pops a bag of money for the 57...

I would have to meet mini, and take a couple weeks of model building course's 
I have one of those learning disability's, certain things i cant learn 
by phone, book, or video, I need to be in the same room with an instructor so they 
can watch me prep the car... tell me when to sand.. how much to sand? when the car is ready for primer.. how much primer? when to paint. if I see the when and how of every fuckin step up close? hands on? I am sure i would be better..

Then i would have to see 85Biarittz so we could go shooting in the county side..
then I would buy him a company to run.. you give my pop's any business? 
I guarantee he will turn it into a fortune 500 company in a few years.. 
okay..to much writing.. Im done.. great work on the wagons guys..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

stay focused homies.... we have the random shit topic for that


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 10 2011, 06:09 PM~19559296
> *stay focused homies.... we have the random shit topic for that
> *


 :banghead: :h5: back to reality! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 10 2011, 06:09 PM~19559296
> *stay focused homies.... we have the random shit topic for that
> *


 lol your right.. :biggrin: 
hey guys choose your wagon.. four days left for changing your mind!
I am pre-dis-qualified from getting any points.. but i started on a 65 malibu 
this morning... yall might just like it..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 10 2011, 10:43 PM~19563881
> *lol your right.. :biggrin:
> hey guys choose your wagon.. four days left for changing your mind!
> I am pre-dis-qualified from getting any points.. but i started on a 65 malibu
> ...


pics or it didn't happen.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2011, 04:49 AM~19563894
> *pics or it didn't happen.....
> *



x2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2011, 01:49 AM~19563894
> *pics or it didn't happen.....
> *


 hears an example of the rims and tires i am going with. 
(I hope i can get the knock off's to look this good a 2nd time?)

























and hear is an example of the stance I am shooting for. i might make it a little more 
of a challenge by using a 65 impy frame and fire wall, instead of the amt 1 piece?

























I am confused about the motor options? a 195 hp 283, a 250 hp 327 
(thats what it has) or 300 hp 237 the 237 is faster than the 327? i dont like the sound
of any of those.. i am waiting for a 454 fully blown rat motor to get hear...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 11 2011, 07:17 AM~19565696
> *hears an example of the rims and tires i am going with.
> (I hope i can get the knock off's to look this good a 2nd time?)
> 
> ...


that ain't no 65 malibu bro.... where are the damn pics????? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2011, 10:08 PM~19571515
> *that ain't no 65 malibu bro.... where are the damn pics?????  :biggrin:
> *


 takin it out of the box, and reading the engine options, and navigating where and how 
I am going to do my cuts on the frame, and finding wheels and tires? is the very first stage's of working on the Malibu.. but that is hardly anything worthy of taking a progress picture.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 11 2011, 08:06 PM~19572220
> *takin it out of the box, and reading the engine options, and navigating where and how
> I am going to do my cuts on the frame, and finding wheels and tires? is the very first stage's of working on the Malibu.. but that is hardly anything worthy of taking a progress picture.. :biggrin:
> *


if you really want a better chassis and motor the Revell 65 Chevelle chassis fits right under it you'll just need to trim the sides in the back a little by the trunk/cargo area and the mounting tabs for the interior


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2011, 11:12 PM~19572277
> *if you really want a better chassis and motor the Revell 65 Chevelle chassis fits right under it you'll just need to trim the sides in the back a little by the trunk/cargo area and the mounting tabs for the interior
> *


 thanks,, now I have another option.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dont laugh..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

i want in on this! :biggrin: need a wagon kit though :happysad:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice looking progress shots you guys are postin..
:worship: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 12 2011, 02:44 AM~19573064
> *i want in on this! :biggrin:  need a wagon kit though  :happysad:
> *


 even if the wagon is not in your possession, try your best to decide what car your 
gonna build by Jan 16.. so you can put your name in the buildoff.

(you cuttin it kind of close) :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

your off to a good start hydro them wheels look good tucked in there. :thumbsup:
theres no stopin now!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

For half of layitlow being in this build off there is only like four people posting there builds in here about 4 pages back worth of random talk gonna be hard to judge when you have to skip 10 pages to see someones progress . I don't have room to talk cause I haven't updated yet but I'm also not gabbing in here either thought that's why we have an off topic  or so I thought


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 09:41 AM~19574760
> *For half of layitlow being in this build off there is only like four people posting there builds in here about 4 pages back worth of random talk gonna be hard to judge when you have to skip 10 pages to see someones progress . I don't have room to talk cause I haven't updated yet but I'm also not gabbing in here either thought that's why we have an off topic    or so I thought
> *


:yessad: x2

i know this is a long build off, but at the same time, maybe we should of continued with the other topic that got started on just progress pics, NO TALK! :biggrin: 

seem thats happening in alot of topics  .


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wagonguy :angel: :dunno:
he would love this..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 12 2011, 10:12 AM~19575007
> *wagonguy :angel:  :dunno:
> he would love this..
> *


tru, wonder what happen to him.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 12 2011, 10:41 AM~19574760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My bad on the talk guys.. But give me a chance to make it right.. we are doing a good job of policing each other.. :biggrin: it will be okay (trust me) we dont need a second thread.. it will confuse (A.D.D. people like me) its a long road ahead
until everybody has to cast there 3 votes.., but when that time comes? 
I honestly think the wagons will be right hear in all our face's for everyone to see..
no one who makes it to the finish line will be excluded from judging or being voted
on? this thing has been on the first page of the forum for over a month... if some late comer complains about, not knowing about it? or not seeing enough pictures?
or not having enough time to enter? that should not be our problem.. its not fair to all 
the fools who (as we speak) are having fun trying to throw down some wagon 
madnessl :biggrin: those past page's of talk wont kill us.. Let's not let it kill us?
I have a feeling this is the baddest, longest.. self policed. multi club buildoff to hit this forum in a long time.. with cash and prizes that are worthy of the pro's! :biggrin: 
Maybe i should donate a hooked on phonic's CD, if people really hate English words that much? :happysad: but both you guys are professional builders in my book.. So make us typer's and talkers shut the fuck up.. by posting up them wagons..
its that simple...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 12 2011, 12:38 PM~19574739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks damn good so far bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 12 2011, 12:52 PM~19575806
> *That looks damn good so far bro!  :biggrin:
> *


 thanks guys, I never tubbed in rear fender wells before..I better start taking notes
from all of the truck builders, then get me some styrene, and give it a good try...
before flock and paint..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2011, 10:24 PM~19506876
> *Here's  my  updated  pics  !
> 
> 
> ...


why ford never made these is beyond me. this gives me a idea. good work mini


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 12 2011, 08:03 PM~19577858
> *why ford never made these is beyond me. this gives me a idea. good work mini
> *


i always wondered the same thing, ford could have sold a shitload of those


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Looking good Hydro. Those wheels do that wagon justice..
Wheel tubs.. Can I say spray can lids...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 10:41 AM~19574760
> *For half of layitlow being in this build off there is only like four people posting there builds in here about 4 pages back worth of random talk gonna be hard to judge when you have to skip 10 pages to see someones progress . I don't have room to talk cause I haven't updated yet but I'm also not gabbing in here either thought that's why we have an off topic    or so I thought
> *


 :yes: i agree, there has been some yackin, but technically the build off hasnt started yet! just the early birds been throwin down! and looks like hydro has been one of the early birds!! :0 i like the mock up hydro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 12 2011, 07:22 PM~19579226
> *:yes: i agree, there has been some yackin, but technically the build off hasnt started yet! just the early birds been throwin down! and looks like hydro has been one of the early birds!! :0 i like the mock up hydro!
> *


  :biggrin: plenty of time.. i will get mine done :biggrin: :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jan 12 2011, 01:03 PM~19575889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here..ive put my wagon on the backburner til i finish my 69 camaro, 67 impy dually buildoff is over with..then the rivi's back on....6 months is more than long enuf


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Jan 12 2011, 06:35 PM~19578739
> *Looking good Hydro. Those wheels do that wagon justice..
> Wheel tubs.. Can I say spray can lids...
> *


hmmmm? light bulb! thanks,,


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ill be done with it tomorrow then move on to the rest of the lineup


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

got my project together it will be a 70 something mantador racecar that i will turn into a wagon hope it works out. will post next time i have internet access


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 12 2011, 10:12 PM~19579797
> *  :biggrin:  plenty of time.. i will get mine done :biggrin:  :0
> *


Same here, I'll get to it soon enough.


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

no prob Hydro..  :biggrin: 

Esoteric, Those graffiti graphics are awesome.. 
That wagon came out super sick...:nicoderm: 

Almost have the interior done on mine and then off to the suspension.. :ugh: :banghead:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 02:20 AM~19583087
> *ill be done with it tomorrow then move on to the rest of the lineup
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that wagon is crazy :wow: uffin: 
How u made the spray cans?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 12:20 AM~19583087
> *ill be done with it tomorrow then move on to the rest of the lineup
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jan 13 2011, 08:46 AM~19584598
> *Dam that wagon is crazy :wow:  uffin:
> How u made the spray cans?
> *


styrene tubes and rods


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Finished, i wouldve done it later but the more it sat around the more it kept getting banged up so i didnt want to take the risk of it getting smashed scratched or lost.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 02:48 PM~19586371
> *Finished, i wouldve done it later but the more it sat around the more it kept getting banged up so i didnt want to take the risk of it getting smashed scratched or lost.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 02:43 PM~19586333
> *styrene tubes and rods
> *


  thanks


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 02:48 PM~19586371
> *Finished, i wouldve done it later but the more it sat around the more it kept getting banged up so i didnt want to take the risk of it getting smashed scratched or lost.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Eso is a dangerous dude! 
this music make's me think of his old Avi.. that spooky guy holding the sai's..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yo eso that wagon came out siiiiikk, like how that song relates to the ride too


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 13 2011, 02:25 PM~19586733
> *yo eso that wagon came out siiiiikk, like how that song relates to the ride too
> *



huh that shit made me feel like busting out my old backpack full of krylon and heading out :biggrin: 

nice build bro 1st one done


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 13 2011, 07:45 PM~19590242
> *huh that shit made me feel like busting out my old backpack full of krylon and heading out  :biggrin:
> 
> nice build bro 1st one done
> *


X2!! sick ass build!! song for the vid fit perfect and your done before the start date!! :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

lil porgoress


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jan 13 2011, 09:38 PM~19591889
> *lil porgoress
> 
> 
> ...


cool... pm sent.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I will tub better next time..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 12:48 PM~19586371
> *Finished, i wouldve done it later but the more it sat around the more it kept getting banged up so i didnt want to take the risk of it getting smashed scratched or lost.
> 
> 
> ...


shit is sik i like those wheels too


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:uh: bump from page two.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 03:30 PM~19605794
> *:uh: bump from page two.
> *


havent really done anything to mine lately.. :happysad: i got all kinda of time thuogh. cant rush it! so ive been doing some elcomino's... the wife went today to get me some ever coat :cheesy: i got a shit load of project that need it!! including this grand pix/boni.... :0 ill get some picx soon.......  
btw theres alot of people in this an only like 7 of us posting..  i know it didnt start yet but man....i would like to see more progress picks. :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The pain starts now...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jan 14 2011, 12:36 AM~19592741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap i see an awesome lookin pro touring build in the works! :0 :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice T! :biggrin: 

Anyone else got some progress pics?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 06:49 PM~19606827
> *The pain starts now...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

he we go time to start this now.


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey All:

Is it to late to pop in??? If I can still get in I'd be interested in anybody wagon for sale if anyone has one. I'd prefer something old school like early 60's low and slim or a BomB any make, model and brand.
I've got a resin 60 m0del impala wagon for trade too. too much work for me at this point.

Thanks, Miloh


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Jan 16 2011, 01:09 AM~19609629
> *Hey All:
> 
> Is it to late to pop in??? If I can still get in I'd be interested in anybody wagon for sale if anyone has one. I'd prefer something old school like early 60's low and slim or a BomB any make, model and brand.
> ...


get yourself a 60 impy an get to work on that resin wagon :happysad: 
you got all kinds of time to build it..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 15 2011, 05:25 PM~19607015
> *Hey Markie where'd u get those wheels bro? They look badass!  :biggrin:
> Oh snap i see an awesome lookin pro touring build in the works!  :0  :wow:
> *


 there just some Jada's that i got off ebay.. for back? I glued two rims together
to make them deeper and wider.. you turn rim on the outside, inside out. and them position it so all 5 spokes of each rim can be seen, before glueing them together,
so now you have one 10 spoke rim. then you cut of and grind down that center
axle piece that is exposed.. I loved the way they looked on my 65 impy..
and there cheap as fuck on ebay.. i will look for 6 more rims and send you some,
but it wont be until Feb because I am broke.. :biggrin:


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 01:21 PM~19611775
> *there just some Jada's that i got off ebay..  for back?  I glued two rims together
> to make them deeper and wider.. you turn rim on the outside, inside out. and them position it so all 5 spokes of each rim can be seen, before glueing them together,
> so now you have one 10 spoke rim. then you cut of and grind down that center
> ...


Hey guy's I've been looking through the thread trying to find what your talking about here. can you show more? sounds interesting but I have not found it yet. or just give me the post # with the pict so I can see the wheels your talking about.

Thank's Miloh.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

there you go bro.. 

I was just thinking out loud. i still dont know what direction I am going to take 
under the hood? I will know more once i get that 454.. 
hmmm? turbo charger with blower? i know its kind of dumb.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

id run just the turbo that looks killer.... :wow: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

turbos they look cleaner


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

this is where i am at with my 66 chevelle interior almost done and engine two, clear and foiled today before pics taken, it will have a 350 big block tucked inside with plumbing also.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 17 2011, 02:21 AM~19617518
> *this is where i am at with my 66 chevelle interior almost done and engine two, clear and foiled today before pics taken, it will have a 350 big block tucked inside with plumbing also.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: SWEET!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 17 2011, 12:21 AM~19617518
> *this is where i am at with my 66 chevelle interior almost done and engine two, clear and foiled today before pics taken, it will have a 350 big block tucked inside with plumbing also.
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is nice.... I still dont know what i am going to do. about a motor?
this is the blown 327.. might still go with the rat.? I am still un-decided about the 
motor and weather or not the turbo.. i may just go with the 327.. 
I already have axle clearance issues? unless I split the axle or cut into the headers..
???..


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Those builds are coming along sweet..   
I like the big hammer Hydro.. But the Turbos look awesome in the chassis.

Gils. That interior looks sick. 
I can't find that color of Flock around here. usual damn colors as always..  

Here is where I am at on mine. Long way to go yet. But enough time to do it..
And yes the seats swivel.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

that killer work...them seat are bad ass...like the patty wagon shifter an them dry cells are sweet too.. coming along nicely..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Jan 17 2011, 11:38 AM~19618728
> *Those builds are coming along sweet..
> I like the big hammer Hydro.. But the Turbos look awesome in the chassis.
> 
> ...



Nice work GB! Looks good bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Jan 17 2011, 08:38 AM~19618728
> *Those builds are coming along sweet..
> I like the big hammer Hydro.. But the Turbos look awesome in the chassis.
> 
> ...


I been staring at all morning.. this fucker is outlandishly badd.. outstanding..





























I figure out what to do with the old exhaust later.. I got a thing for these headers..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 03:04 PM~19620233
> *I been staring at all morning.. this fucker is outlandishly badd.. outstanding..
> 
> 
> ...



Who's the white guy holding your chevelle? :scrutinize:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 12:35 PM~19620464
> *Who's the white guy holding your chevelle?  :scrutinize:
> *


lol.. you do know your stupid? right? damm... yall kill me.. :biggrin:
Scur-rape-init is a fool...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 04:58 PM~19621490
> *lol.. you do know your stupid? right? damm... yall kill me.. :biggrin:
> *


I THUOGH YOU HAD THAT CHICK HOLDING THAT GAVE YOU HER # :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:
MAN YOU MOVE FAST.....LOL....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 05:58 PM~19621490
> *lol.. you do know your stupid? right? damm... yall kill me.. :biggrin:
> Scur-rape-init is a fool...
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Like that blower stickin out there hydro...
:thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 12:35 PM~19620464
> *Who's the white guy holding your chevelle?  :scrutinize:
> *


   Wait your white 



































JK LOL I like the headers Hydro bust out the dremel and shave that shit off


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 17 2011, 08:30 PM~19624647
> *   Wait your white
> JK LOL I like the headers Hydro bust out the dremel and shave that shit off
> *


 :biggrin: shave what? Rafa, the old exhaust? yea i should do something with it..
I will figure something out..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 18 2011, 01:07 PM~19630319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Stiff competiton in this mutha :wow: 

dopest wagons ever will be crafted here


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

maybe I should have used my frog tape/ before painting the seat beats?
this is what I get, when I do my own interior detail... I wont complain..
I tried my best.. but i new i would not like it.. but it is what it is.. :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 02:06 AM~19636626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its all looking fine to my bro...glad to see you puttin in work. ya doin a fine job!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

this is where im at with this 66 chevelle 2door, interior 80% done, undercariage 90%, motor 90%, body 95%. :happysad: this is a resin body, 65 chevelle interior and 68 impala seats, and 66 undercariage and 350 motor b.b. should be done with it, just waiting on photoetched form Willie  and my biggest fear is getting scratch build side windows in place!! :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 19 2011, 02:20 AM~19636708
> *this is where im at with this 66 chevelle 2door, interior 80% done, undercariage 90%, motor 90%, body 95%.  :happysad: this is a resin body, 65 chevelle interior and 68 impala seats, and 66 undercariage and 350 motor  b.b. should be done with it, just waiting on photoetched form Willie    and my biggest fear is getting scratch build side windows in place!! :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight an clean..great job...as far as the windows.. buy a sheet...the ones i did in my yellow impala wagon..i made them like 12-15 times till i got it how i wanted it :angry: pain in the ass but well worth it in the end resault. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 19 2011, 12:20 AM~19636708
> *this is where im at with this 66 chevelle 2door, interior 80% done, undercariage 90%, motor 90%, body 95%.  :happysad: this is a resin body, 65 chevelle interior and 68 impala seats, and 66 undercariage and 350 motor  b.b. should be done with it, just waiting on photoetched form Willie    and my biggest fear is getting scratch build side windows in place!! :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 this wagon is beautiful... really really nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Lookin good Hydro. I see nothin wrong with that. 
Can't wait to see the whole pic..  

Gill, I like that color on the wagon. 
Comin together super..


I thought the other build offs I get into was wild... 
But this one is turnin out to be a blast of a build..
Some awesome builders in this one for sure.. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SORRY ITS GETTING CLOSER, GOT SOME PAINT ON IT. SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS, NOT SURE WHATS UP WIT MY CAMERA :angry:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 01:06 AM~19636626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I've gotta use tape to mask just about everything I paint or it'll be all over the place :biggrin: 

looks great tho! love what you got going on with it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Jan 19 2011, 08:07 AM~19637767
> *Lookin good Hydro. I see nothin wrong with that.
> Can't wait to see the whole pic..
> 
> ...


thanks's G. B.
x2 on this being a great topic.. there is so many bomb wagons in this thing..
woody's ..58's a Honda.. a Bonneville wagon, magnum's.... when the scale Mag kicks into
play..? maybe we can convince them to do a whole issue dedicated to 
the Wagon buildoff of layitlow? (after all) it's not like there is going to be a shortage
of wagons..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Jan 19 2011, 09:05 AM~19638104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dig..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 08:32 AM~19638277
> *oohh wee..  off the chain..  hey did you make the door panels and interior cage from
> the amt 58?  even with the numerical point system? this buildoff is going to be really hard to judge.. each member can only choose three..
> Thanks Dig..
> *


yes sir, only the roof is resin. all the rest is based off the AMT 58  my very first transformer :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2011, 09:36 AM~19638309
> *yes sir, only the roof is resin. all the rest is based off the AMT 58    my very first transformer :biggrin:
> *


 just awesome..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

last mock ups before paint.. :uh: remembers boy's and girl's!
Hydro is the only builder to have the un-pleasant honor of,
FUCKING UP A PAINT WHILE ITS STILL IN THE PRIMER STAGE'S! LOL :biggrin: 










I GOT 911 ON SPEED DIAL, THE E.M.T.'s ARE STANDING BY WITH BRAKE FLUID
AT THE READY... :uh: 
I am out of tamiya primer, so i cracked open a different can of plasticoat sandable 
primer... not this first can, (still full) that i baked in the oven and in the summer sun
of 09..

















so far the results are a little better (not much) than what i got with my vert 68..
when she dry's I will sand it a little and take another pass at it...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I dont know if I am going to fab my exhaust like this?










i am leaning more towards this?


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

ONLY 3.... :wow: :banghead: hno: 

Looks good so far Hydro.
I remember those days of awwww shit.. LOL
I have a bin of Purple Power handy for strippin.. Paint that is..

408,
That Impala is shaping up to be a killer..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok wuzup fools heres wut i been doing 

after filling the wheel wells i started thinking forget them skirts (do yo own thang) so imma jerk lol 









i used the tape as a shape mold 








and used crazy glue (thin)first to get the contour and fill small gaps thin i used the thick glue to fill from the back or inside body

heres a look










now with both sides done and some minor putty and sanding i decided to shave the front trim door handels and clean up flash 


















imma jump on the roof in a minnute


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

I'm Back 
The roof 









And a few more pics
























And I'm not done wit this body


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 19 2011, 07:25 PM~19643079
> *I'm Back
> The roof
> 
> ...


 i was wondering when you'd pop up..? do your thang Dade.. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 12:54 AM~19644766
> *i was wondering when you'd pop up..? do your thang Dade.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 20 2011, 08:45 AM~19647414
> *Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :cheesy: i gotta get my ass moveing on mine too... :0 just got the flyer last night for the show here in april on the 10...buffcon 28. wanna try an get it done for that. :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok here what i got so far from what i could gather fom this thread...

if there is more or someone else would like to add by all means please do!! send
me a pm ill gladly add it to the list.  

or something i forgot please pm me an let meknow an ill add it in there as well..  .....more PRIZE's ...anyone?????

1ST PLACE
HYDRO....57 NOMAD KIT AN $20.
.
DYZCUSTOMS....2-PAGE SPREAD IN LISM MAG IN SEPT..OCT ISSUE.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW....$20.
.
JIMBO...DONATING $50 OF SOMETHING PLEASE FILL IN THE DETAILS..HYDRO.
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT...5 BAGS OF FLOCKING (CHOICE OF COLORS)
.
.
2ND PLACE....
HYDRO...A SET OF RIMS ANY CHOICE FROM SCALEDREAMS.
.
TRENDSETTA68...DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$10.
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT..3 BAGS OF FLOCKING (CHOICE OF COLORS)
.
.
3RD PLACE...
HYDRO... BARE METAL FOIL.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$5
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT...1 BAG OF FLOCKING (SHOICE OF COLOR)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Good Day Gentlemen.. Today is 20th..
that means its the RULES ROLL CALL.. and prize UPDATES..
if your one of the people who opened your mouth.. :0 lol and said they would donate 
to the cause? step forward and be counted so we can keep train on track..

1st. place..(HYDROHYPE $20 AND A REVEL 57 NOMAD)




2nd. place..(HYDROHYPE. RIMS AND TIRES OF YOUR CHOICE FROM SCALE DREAMS 
$15 VALUE)




3 rd. place..(HYDROHYPE, A SHEET OF BARE METAL FOIL)




okay there we go.. we will be waiting for (716) (jimbo) (trendsetta) and anybody else to check in.... :biggrin: thank you for your cooperation...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, Im going to check in with this as well. I will put up a prize for all three spots as well. 

1st- 5 baggies of flocking (your choice of colors)

2nd- 3 baggies of flocking (your choice of colors)

3rd- 1 bag of flocking (your choice of color)

Im sorry yall but Im pretty broke, so I cant offer up too much more, but I hope this helps.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 04:05 PM~19650659
> *Ok, Im going to check in with this as well. I will put up a prize for all three spots as well.
> 
> 1st-  5 baggies of flocking (your choice of colors)
> ...


hay thats a great prize.. :cheesy: I ALLREADY ADDED IT TO THE LIST THANK YOU!! :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Every body should be really proud of what we are putting down...
:biggrin: all the flocking is making me feel all warm and fuzzy...

somebody post up the WE ARE THE WORLD video..lol jus kidding..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is how the driver of the WAGON TRAIN PACE CAR will be sitting?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright, well I havent seen too much progress coming out of this thread. Nice skirtwork on that nomad Dade. Looks like you came to play! Hydro, looking good brother! Cant wait to see that color on there! 

Ok, so here it is:

4xFomad!






















:roflmao: Nah just kidding. I was downstairs gettin the rest of the paint off today and thought I'd mock it up for fun. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 07:22 PM~19652369
> *Alright, well I havent seen too much progress coming out of this thread. Nice skirtwork on that nomad Dade. Looks like you came to play!  Hydro, looking good brother! Cant wait to see that color on there!
> 
> Ok, so here it is:
> ...


wanna race....my mock up fun..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

as long as it's in mudd!! my engine is not as big as yours. NO ****!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 07:29 PM~19652433
> *as long as it's in mudd!! my engine is not as big as yours. NO ****!
> *


thats not fair...i got slicks....lol....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 08:35 PM~19652483
> *thats not fair...i got slicks....lol....
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 05:22 PM~19652369
> *Alright, well I havent seen too much progress coming out of this thread. Nice skirtwork on that nomad Dade. Looks like you came to play!  Hydro, looking good brother! Cant wait to see that color on there!
> 
> Ok, so here it is:
> ...


 THAT WAS PRETTY CATCHY... :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 08:44 PM~19652552
> *THAT WAS PRETTY CATCHY... :wow:
> *



Well Markie, In my neck of the woods we have stuff like this driving around.  I love my 4x4s and I'll be honest, I wont trade my pick ups for anything. 

Every summer I used to go stay with my Mom in Avondale on 115th! Every summer my step-father used to take me to the Lowrider shows in Pheonix and :wow: I always LOVED lookin at all that chrome. I think the mailman thinks Im crazy cause every month he brings me two different magazines. Fourwheeler and Lowrider. :roflmao: But hey, that's just me, I've always been a enthusiast of any kind of vehicle, just like music.

That's pretty much my life. Music and rides. :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

lil progress work, been workin on a back hatch for about four days, i took the back trim on the hard top 58 and just added styrene to the sides and some how made it work, cuz i wanted the roof vents from the coupe, trying to get this bitch perfect


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jan 20 2011, 08:30 PM~19652941
> *lil progress work, been workin on a back hatch for about four days, i took the back trim on the hard top 58 and just added styrene to the sides and some how made it work, cuz i wanted the roof vents from the coupe, trying to get this bitch perfect
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good.. :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 09:32 PM~19652960
> *lookin good.. :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

good lookin out LOl back to the dungion !


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks like everyone is comin along great. 
Some nice looking wagons for the train.

Let me see what I have in the Room of Doom. Maybe I can kick in somethin for a donation.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

58 looking good homie keep pics coming. :cheesy:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

fasho dat!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 20 2011, 05:22 PM~19652369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crazy lookin big ass engine too


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Jan 20 2011, 08:40 PM~19653060
> *Looks like everyone is comin along great.
> Some nice looking wagons for the train.
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jan 20 2011, 08:30 PM~19652941
> *lil progress work, been workin on a back hatch for about four days, i took the back trim on the hard top 58 and just added styrene to the sides and some how made it work, cuz i wanted the roof vents from the coupe, trying to get this bitch perfect
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Hydro:

I still do not have a wagon to build so I'm gona kick back and watch this one. I got a 60 impy wagon comming but I don't know when it will be here. The 61 resin is not something I want to rush I'm just not ready to go at competition with it. Everybody is doing such a good job on these builds its blowing my mind. I'll get in on the next build off that I got a kit for. I got a few on the shelf so I should find one that I can get in on.

Thank's, Miloh.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Jan 21 2011, 11:11 AM~19659313
> *Hey Hydro:
> 
> I still do not have a wagon to build so I'm gona kick back and watch this one. I got a 60 impy wagon comming but I don't know when it will be here. The 61 resin is not something I want to rush I'm just not ready to go at competition with it. Everybody is doing such a good job on these builds its blowing my mind. I'll get in on the next build off that I got a kit for. I got a few on the shelf so I should find one that I can get in on.
> ...


HEY BRO DONT TRIP.. OTHER THAN THE COMPETITION? MOST OF THE GUYS HEAR
ARE REALLY LAID BACK.. and they just want to see your excitement for the hobby..
that being said? if and when you do get a wagon? I dont think the group would mind 
seeing progress pic's even though your not in the buildoff.. okay?
hell i am not in the buildoff either.. I'm doing the pace car..lol that keeps the ass whoppin i would get from hurting so much... 
I really think some of these guys are surprising them self's with what there busting out with?
dutchone your blowing my mind with your 58... just that rear window alone is 
making me re-think my next 58 wagon.. F.Y.I. when this thing is over? I am thinking Van n Panel truck buildoff for the summer of 2011, a whole new can of worms for yall jackwagons.. are we having fun yet? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 05:53 PM~19652612
> *Well Markie, In my neck of the woods we have stuff like this driving around.  I love my 4x4s and I'll be honest, I wont trade my pick ups for anything.
> 
> Every summer I used to go stay with my Mom in Avondale on 115th! Every summer my step-father used to take me to the Lowrider shows in Pheonix and :wow: I always LOVED lookin at all that chrome. I think the mailman thinks Im crazy cause every month he brings me two different magazines. Fourwheeler and Lowrider. :roflmao: But hey, that's just me, I've always been a enthusiast of any kind of vehicle, just like music.
> ...


(what are you writing a book)? :biggrin: lol.. jus kiddin i feel you scrape.. i grew up on Harleys Hot Rod's and Low-riders.. i think that mostly american machinery is the common bond.. that makes us all tick.. okay back on topic before i go into the 
Star Spangled Banner... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 03:29 PM~19659940
> *(what are you writing a book)? :biggrin:  lol.. jus kiddin i feel you scrape.. i grew up on Harleys Hot Rod's and Low-riders.. i think that mostly american machinery is the common bond.. that makes us all tick.. okay back on topic before i go into the
> Star Spangled Banner... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: You phawkin kill me LOL!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how about the foil?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2011, 01:37 PM~19660536
> *how about the foil?
> *


 what ? on top of the impala you already gonna do for me? thanks CNDY.LOL
I figure I will get a big mirror. my ruler, some blades and q-tips.. and try one more fuckin time.. if i dont like the results? (good chance I wont)lol then I would be happy
to send you the pace car to foil up for me...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 04:51 PM~19660662
> *what ? on top of the impala you already gonna do for me? thanks CNDY.LOL
> I figure I will get a big mirror. my ruler, some blades and q-tips.. and try one more fuckin time.. if i dont like the results? (good chance I wont)lol then I would be happy
> to send you the pace car to foil up for me...
> *



Markie, I would like to offer up a little advise bro. 

TYT!!!

TAKE
YOUR
TIME!!!!! 


 You can do it bro. You need to gain a little more confidence. TRY, try and TRY SOME MORE! Wise words I have recieved from quite a few builders here. You wont be an allstar overnight, but You got the want to get better, and you can do it.  

I am in the same shoes you are bro, but with moral support behind you, and help along the way, you'll become more confident to try stuff!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 02:10 PM~19660788
> *Markie, I would like to offer up a little advise bro.
> 
> TYT!!!
> ...


couldnt agree more myself bro. Ive even tried and have guys layin foil for me and for Markie on one of the cars he wanted me to do for him...lol. And believe me i tried 4 different times on Markie's car...and why brother ronnie is makin it look like a million bucks now!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im in still i got the doors cut and still am trying to figure out how to make the bed move to come out the side door. i got it started but havent planned the track or anything


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i picked up my donor kit today, ill be in the shop hackin away! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 21 2011, 10:32 PM~19663612
> *i picked up my donor kit today, ill be in the shop hackin away! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 02:30 PM~19660872
> *couldnt agree more myself bro.  Ive even tried and have guys layin foil for me and for Markie on one of the cars he wanted me to do for him...lol.  And believe me i tried 4 different times on Markie's car...and why brother ronnie is makin it look like a million bucks now!
> *


 you guys are my homies for the patients and advise.. 
Hock I look forward to seeing your wagon.. and same for you Zombie..
wecome to the buildoff..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 05:10 PM~19660788
> *Markie, I would like to offer up a little advise bro.
> 
> TYT!!!
> ...



Sorry but I had to comment 
Your right but if your foiling over lacquer,urithain enamel,
The current automotive base paint ,,,, then good luck it won't never stick
But wut I do is if u have a airbrush mix up some clear small amount and 
Reduce it to water take a lil base color and mix it all together and then shoot it 
Then once it dries u cud foil and it will really stick good 

Sorry if I butting in


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 22 2011, 01:09 AM~19664456
> *Sorry but I had to comment
> Your right but if your foiling over lacquer,urithain enamel,
> The current automotive base paint ,,,, then good luck it won't never stick
> ...



whole point of the site Dade  Comment away if your .02 cents help someone out, then you did your deed!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

A few more pics



















A lil somthin


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 08:39 PM~19663673
> *you guys are my homies for the patients and advise..
> Hock I look forward to seeing your wagon.. and same for you Zombie..
> wecome to the buildoff..
> *


im on the grind here! i even dipped deep into the pockets for some tamiya shake and shoot! :uh: efin BS!! :angry: i never used it so i hope it works out! :happysad: im tryin to match my donor kit up to the resin impy.......... :uh: no surprise here...shit dont fit and i gotta hack up some resin and plastic tryin to make this ride drivable!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I know that it's not a big deal for all you bad ass builders out there, but I've finally started on some progress on my Wagon. Now, I am not exactly sure how all this works, but I've been watching all you guys on here and tryin to understand it, so I went with a locked up look, but made it pretty realistic. I still have more details to add to it, but Im happy with the results so far. Comments on what needs what are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> Sorry but I had to comment
> Your right but if your foiling over lacquer,urithain enamel,
> The current automotive base paint ,,,, then good luck it won't never stick
> But wut I do is if u have a airbrush mix up some clear small amount and
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 01:14 AM~19665414
> *Well, I know that it's not a big deal for all you bad ass builders out there, but I've finally started on some progress on my Wagon. Now, I am not exactly sure how all this works, but I've been watching all you guys on here and tryin to understand it, so I went with a locked up look, but made it pretty realistic. I still have more details to add to it, but Im happy with the results so far. Comments on what needs what are greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> ...


:no: nice start on the lock up, but you got waaaay too much spring and no cylinder! do you have a 70 monte or 66 rivi lowrider kit?! those would be your best bet to grab cyliders from!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 22 2011, 04:24 AM~19665448
> *:no:  nice start on the lock up, but you got waaaay too much spring and no cylinder! do you have a 70 monte or 66 rivi lowrider kit?!  those would be your best bet to grab cyliders from!!
> *



Thanks Joe. No, I dont have either of those kits. I will retry the set up though. Time for google


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 01:29 AM~19665460
> *Thanks Joe. No, I dont have either of those kits. I will retry the set up though. Time for google
> *


PM me bro! i need to fab up some rear cylinders for another build! ill hook you up too! BTW find a couple of pens with a spring in it!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 22 2011, 11:58 AM~19666271
> *PM me bro! i need to fab up some rear cylinders for another build! ill hook you up too! BTW find a couple of pens with a spring in it!
> *



That's what those springs are from LOL.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 10:29 AM~19666739
> *That's what those springs are from LOL.
> *


 home depot. sells a pack of differnt size springs.. I've been using them for while
as replacement coils for the front and back...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I was coaxed into turning my Nomad into a 2dr Wagon and I got to be honest, Im glad I did. :biggrin: 

So far it's been an easy process. I have studied the pictures pretty well and finally started cuttin, but I still have a little more work to do on it. The only problem I will have is the roof line. It's a LOT taller then the nomad, but this wont have much of a roof anyways LOL.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2011, 09:05 AM~19638104
> *SORRY ITS GETTING CLOSER, GOT SOME PAINT ON IT. SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS, NOT SURE WHATS UP WIT MY CAMERA :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight homie think this might take it!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres my wagon


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 22 2011, 11:09 PM~19670498
> *heres my wagon
> 
> *


LOVE THIS CAR...IM GONNA BE DOING ONE SOON AS WELL ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 22 2011, 06:57 PM~19669422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


716 is not alone.. I got to have one of those in my life...
the 67 looks very tasty with those skirt lines..


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I was curious how the color stood up with with the chrome rims.. then i played with
the bottom because i dont know if i want the body to be flaked or not?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn i need me some shades  :wave: :run:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

whats up wagoneers?! :biggrin: so i got my donor kit figuring it would fit right into my 61 wagon and i could get ready to go! HA!!! fuckin resin  i been choppin and hackin tryin to get this shit to fit, and i think i finnally made it work!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

A few more pics


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Jan 23 2011, 01:14 AM~19671921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I knew it was gonna do that...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 23 2011, 07:30 AM~19672411
> *this is going to be sweet...
> I knew it was gonna do that...
> *


im tryin to make it "sweet" markie....its been a while since i built up a resin kit and i forgot how hard these biotches can be to work with!  i was gonna open doors to keep up with the 2 bad ass 58's and 716's 2 door wagon.....but after fightin this head ache im in.......WHEN i get it to work out.....doors are stayin shut and im going for a clean traditional look! still thinkin about the color....black white ir red?! :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 06:57 PM~19669422
> *Ok, so I was coaxed into turning my Nomad into a 2dr Wagon and I got to be honest, Im glad I did. :biggrin:
> 
> So far it's been an easy process. I have studied the pictures pretty well and finally started cuttin, but I still have a little more work to do on it. The only problem I will have is the roof line. It's a LOT taller then the nomad, but this wont have much of a roof anyways LOL.
> ...



:thumbsup: YES YEST !!!! i just saw one yesterday driving and though, yeah that aint a nomad LOL sick idea!!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

dutchone your blowing my mind with your 58... just that rear window alone is 
making me re-think my next 58 wagon

good lookin out, i thought you were the only one who seen it LOL hell yeah just to think i ask some one to cast one for me lOl and by the way hydro, i got your pm and i really didnt know him, i asked pops and he said of course he did LOL i was still a young one LOL Oh and A ima stop by your hood this week, i wana see how you been and im drivin the lac down to get it tight so they can finish wraping my frame, get at me


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 23 2011, 02:16 AM~19672055
> *A few more pics
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE!!! DEtail takes the cake!! IM lovin it homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 23 2011, 07:55 AM~19672501
> *im tryin to make it "sweet" markie....its been a while since i built up a resin kit and i forgot how hard these biotches can be to work with!  i was gonna open doors to keep up with the 2 bad ass 58's and 716's 2 door wagon.....but after fightin this head ache im in.......WHEN i get it to work out.....doors are stayin shut and im going for a clean traditional look! still thinkin about the color....black white ir red?! :biggrin:
> *


im superstitious about black cars.. i had two lac's, they would not stay clean for 
more than five minutes.. with a 61 you just cant go wrong with traditional two tones
we got a white 58 in the buildoff with red top.. my 2 cents, i say red ace wagon
with red panel interior and white top.. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jan 23 2011, 08:28 AM~19672593
> *dutchone your blowing my mind with your 58... just that rear window alone is
> making me re-think my next 58 wagon
> 
> ...


dont Dont let Gino or Keith cut no corners on your car, make sure they do what they promise to do.. you know the shop is closed down now.. but i guess they still go work over there i see a regal in the back without a frame when ever I pass there... my cell is still off but i am on here everyday as long as i have electricity.
shoot me a pm when your coming down, I will give you my two land lines. and I will pull the glasshouse out the garage when your here... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I think I will wet sand a little today, and add another coat..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 23 2011, 01:02 PM~19674612
> *im  superstitious about black cars.. i had two lac's, they would not stay clean for
> more than five minutes.. with a 61 you just cant go wrong with traditional two tones
> we got a white 58 in the buildoff with red top..  my 2 cents, i say red ace wagon
> ...


damn bro, you red my mind perfect!! :0 i bought some tamiya spray for it, i was planning on red body with a white top! you can see the cans in the backround!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jan 23 2011, 11:29 AM~19672601
> *NICE!!! DEtail takes the cake!! IM lovin it homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 23 2011, 01:40 PM~19674854
> *damn bro, you red my mind perfect!! :0 i bought some tamiya spray for it, i was planning on red body with a white top! you can see the cans in the backround!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Good times..

i took my car and sanded it a little wth water and 1200 grit.. then resprayed it 
with that same dirty orange. we will see what becomes of it in a while? I will let it sit for a few days this time.. after that I think I will get it chromed cleared and polished
then the I will call it aday on that one.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Jan 23 2011, 01:14 AM~19671921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn these motha's are bad ass :wow:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

I sworn I posted these


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 23 2011, 11:31 PM~19678754
> *I sworn I posted these
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT IS BAD ASS GREAT IDEA.... :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 23 2011, 09:31 PM~19678754
> *I sworn I posted these
> 
> 
> ...


dade you worked the hell out of that body.. its so even it looks like it came out of the 
box with out wheel wells? damm..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

vroom vroom.. :happysad:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 12:49 AM~19678961
> *:0 THAT IS BAD ASS GREAT IDEA.... :cheesy:
> *





Thanks homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 24 2011, 03:10 AM~19680065
> *dade you worked the hell out of that body.. its so even it looks like it came out of the
> box with out wheel wells?  damm..
> *



Lol thanks homie I still gotta open da doors and da roof 
don't kno how but it's gonna be wide ass open


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 23 2011, 04:47 PM~19676135
> *damn these motha's are bad ass  :wow:
> *


  or at least it WILL be once its done lol thanks split!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 23 2011, 09:31 PM~19678754
> *I sworn I posted these
> 
> 
> ...


looks good dade.....you going lowrider or lowrodder with it?! some stealies would look nice with a fat white wall!?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Hearse


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 24 2011, 07:10 PM~19686617
> *Hearse
> *


 :0 really?!this should be a good one!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

I had to redo the bak door well pics tomorrow I'm tired


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 24 2011, 10:10 PM~19686617
> *Hearse
> *


Yo hearse


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 24 2011, 08:23 PM~19685480
> *looks good dade.....you going lowrider or lowrodder with it?! some stealies would look nice with a fat white wall!?
> *



I'm not sure to tell u the truth ,and im calling hearse driver or revend hearse wut ever 




Mutha fuka I hope u Finnish a build off with me in it ,prove to me u ain't no plastic pussy ,


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Looking good Dade.. I like the full quarter design. That is one for the books.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Wagon's looking good Dade. Hydro you getting down too, homie.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 6 2010, 06:42 PM~19257452
> *OFFICIAL LIST
> CHR1S619
> BiggC
> ...



seems like more then have dropped out 
:dunno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Jan 25 2011, 11:31 AM~19691699
> *Looking good Dade.. I like the full quarter design. That is one for the books.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 25 2011, 12:28 PM~19692101
> *seems like more then have dropped out
> :dunno:
> *



Yea they sum plastic pussies cowards


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 25 2011, 10:28 AM~19692101
> *seems like more then have dropped out
> :dunno:
> *


I'm not out. Have 5 months :wow: besides you know what I been up too :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county+Jan 25 2011, 10:30 AM~19692579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 25 2011, 09:28 AM~19692101
> *seems like more then have dropped out
> :dunno:
> *


 :nono: :nono: I'm still in this don't know where my name went


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 25 2011, 03:52 PM~19694646
> *:nono:  :nono: I'm still in this don't know where my name went
> *


x2. don't count the Dig out. I just haven't started yet :biggrin: 

I did finally get the kit in though.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 17 2010, 04:04 PM~19354618
> *Tonioseven - Johan '62 Oldsmobile wagon
> Eso-Accord Wagon
> 716 LAYIN LOW--65 BONNEVILE WAGON.
> ...


gear buster
Gils drop shop 1
mini dreams
split peronality
8 ball
seeet dreamer.. the saga continues! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm still in this one...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 25 2011, 03:06 PM~19694807
> *x2.  don't count the Dig out.  I just haven't started yet  :biggrin:
> 
> I did finally get the kit in though.
> ...


how much you drop on this resin dig?! you know there is a plastic kit out there right?! i started one awhile back into a wagon, but still havent finished it


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

almost done with it, still need to give one more polish and it should be done i will list the all the things later. few pics not my best using my daughters ipod! :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 25 2011, 09:02 PM~19697158
> *almost done with it, still need to give one more polish and it should be done i will list the all the things later. few pics not my best using my daughters ipod!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: SWEET!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 25 2011, 10:02 PM~19697158
> *almost done with it, still need to give one more polish and it should be done i will list the all the things later. few pics not my best using my daughters ipod!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...




DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! :wow:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 25 2011, 07:02 PM~19697158
> *almost done with it, still need to give one more polish and it should be done i will list the all the things later. few pics not my best using my daughters ipod!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome color scheme
I likes.. :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm still in it; I just haven't started yet other than getting the two donor kits.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 25 2011, 07:02 PM~19697158
> *almost done with it, still need to give one more polish and it should be done i will list the all the things later. few pics not my best using my daughters ipod!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 that mo fo is nice.. defiantly take more pictures..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 25 2011, 08:52 PM~19698357
> *I'm still in it; I just haven't started yet other than getting the two donor kits.
> *


get em tonio!! i just got my donor last weekend and started work! we got like 5 months still!! your good bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 25 2011, 10:57 PM~19698420
> *get em tonio!! i just got my donor last weekend and started work! we got like 5 months still!! your good bro!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 25 2011, 08:28 AM~19692101
> *seems like more then have dropped out
> :dunno:
> *


I'm still in got to get some other projcts done and the take my time on this one  :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 26 2011, 09:50 AM~19701147
> *I'm still in got to get some other projcts done and the take my time on this one  :cheesy:
> *



:uh: Yeah, cause you really have to "try" on a model. :roflmao: 

It will be nice to see everyone elses models break out soon!!! Makes good motivation to see the site building. :thumbsup:


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

Gilsdropshop1:

Sweet dude, What's the color man??

Miloh.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 26 2011, 05:49 PM~19706559
> *:uh: Yeah, cause you really have to "try" on a model.  :roflmao:
> 
> It will be nice to see everyone elses models break out soon!!! Makes good motivation to see the site building.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 26 2011, 08:50 AM~19701147
> *I'm still in got to get some other projcts done and the take my time on this one  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bla bla bla,, page 46 bla bla bla.. all the talking?
but this page only has two pictures...
( I got my nerve) lol.. :uh:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Jan 26 2011, 08:04 PM~19706716
> *Gilsdropshop1:
> 
> Sweet dude, What's the color man??
> ...


thanks homie it is HOK (MAJIK BLUE PEARL PBC37-22) the stripe is dupli-color (seattle silver M) and i used testors new doimond dust silver for my base coat.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 25 2011, 03:52 PM~19695262
> *gear buster
> Gils drop shop 1
> mini dreams
> ...


thanks hydro im still in it just waitn for my kit


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 27 2011, 02:41 AM~19710410
> *thanks homie it is HOK (MAJIK BLUE PEARL PBC37-22) the stripe is dupli-color (seattle silver M) and i used testors new doimond dust silver for my base coat.
> *


 What you using for clear? I use duplicolor over my HOK on model's. I've used it on a couple of bike helmets over the winter but do not know how it will work in the sun. hope it hold's up good or I'll have some repaint's if the HOK fades under it. work's great on my kit's tho. Wet sand with 1500 and no need to buff....just wax and it looks like glass. I think I've got some of that color too.....I'm feeling it for a 56 nomad I;m working on. just don't know what the second color will be yet. once again very nice job and hope mine turns out that good.

Miloh.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Jan 27 2011, 05:04 AM~19710814
> *What you using for clear? I use duplicolor over my HOK on model's. I've used it on a couple of bike helmets over the winter but do not know how it will work in the sun. hope it hold's up good or I'll have some repaint's if the HOK fades under it. work's great on my kit's tho. Wet sand with 1500 and no need to buff....just wax and it looks like glass. I think I've got some of that color too.....I'm feeling it for a 56 nomad I;m working on. just don't know what the second color will be yet. once again very nice job and hope mine turns out that good.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


I use Mr. Hobby : Mr. Super clear UV-cut gloss, #B522:800 i had good results with it, little pricey 16.00 - 18.00 (can) I usually get it from local hobby shop but when they are out i get from ebay for 10.00 BUT it comes from China and shipping is 15.00 :uh: thats the only bad side of it. 

good luck Gil


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Y'all had to kno this was gonna happen


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

I forgot this 


pic


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^
Looks good Dade here goes my baby update :biggrin: 
























This is how i am gonna do the interior


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 27 2011, 11:57 PM~19718675
> *^^^^^
> Looks good Dade here goes my baby update :biggrin:
> 
> ...


lookin good man... :cheesy: . i love custom interiors out of straight og plastic parts.!! :thumbsup

OG PARTS!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Sum more pics 










I wish I cud have more builders usein this method










O rafa thanks homie


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 28 2011, 12:22 AM~19719002
> *Sum more pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: THATS WHATAS UP!! i dont really open shit but if i did thats exactly what i would do. 
never seen a 1:1 door that thick unless someone was just learning how to use bondo... :wow: 

thin that plastic out to look just like a real door...great job.. :h5:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Im still in been a while since i have been on lil been busy with work but ill get some progress posted up soon!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Put in a little work on the wagon!!  Shaved the nomad tailgate, and also opened the rear door so I can see the set up a little better. 


















Seat back pivots :0


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

Seat back pivots :0









NICE WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 27 2011, 09:57 PM~19718675
> *^^^^^
> Looks good Dade here goes my baby update :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Lookin good . Should be an eye catcher on the final run.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

great stuff guys...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 28 2011, 12:22 AM~19719002
> *Sum more pics
> 
> 
> ...


i always do bro.... but yeah i think more people should.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 25 2011, 06:01 PM~19695861
> *how much you drop on this resin dig?! you know there is a plastic kit out there right?! i started one awhile back into a wagon, but still havent finished it
> *


wutup Hock,

copped it from Flintstone's Ebay store for $18 w/ shipping. I had bought the streetfighter kit too, but it's old tooling, I wanted the stock grill & all that. I decided I could combine the new coupe kit with the resin to get the best results. I'm almost done with Sho Nuff, so I'll be starting soon.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

man, all these rides are looking beautiful. very inspirational shit in here. can't wait to get outta work & get busy!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 28 2011, 02:30 PM~19722935
> *man, all these rides are looking beautiful.  very inspirational shit in here.  can't wait to get outta work & get busy!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: DO IT UP!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WOULD IT BE TOO LATE TO ENTER MY 47 PANEL IN HERE?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 28 2011, 04:19 PM~19724510
> *WOULD IT BE TOO LATE TO ENTER MY 47 PANEL IN HERE?
> *


 TINGOS, WE HAVE ONLY BEEN TALKING ABOUT THE BUILD OFF FOR TWO MONTH'S 
NOW?  
I HATE TO SAY NO.. BUT WE ALREADY TOLD ANOTHER HOMIE THAT IT WAS TO LATE? 
IF THE ROOF LINE IS LOW, LIKE RAFA'S DELIVERY WAGON? THEN i WOULD SAY 
ITS MORE WAGON THAN TRUCK? AND YOU COULD POST PICTURES IN THIS THREAD.
LIKE WE TOLD THE OTHER GUY.. i HOPE THAT SOUNDS FAIR..?
i AM NOT IN THE BUILD OFF EITHER.. BUT I AM POSTING PICTURES TOO..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Few mor pics 


















Y'all will see how I duzit


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 28 2011, 06:21 PM~19724839
> *TINGOS, WE HAVE ONLY BEEN TALKING ABOUT THE BUILD OFF FOR TWO MONTH'S
> NOW?
> I HATE TO SAY NO.. BUT WE ALREADY TOLD ANOTHER HOMIE THAT IT WAS TO LATE?
> ...


yeah its cool.i should've got in on it.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

FINALLY ....... :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:30 AM~19728234
> *FINALLY ....... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 nice. is that the monogram kit?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 25 2011, 05:52 PM~19695262
> *gear buster
> Gils drop shop 1
> mini dreams
> ...


I'm still in this also. I'll post pics some time this next week.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 29 2011, 12:38 AM~19728262
> *nice. is that the monogram kit?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/highway-scenes-57-noma...=item20b29c3c51


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Jan 29 2011, 01:14 AM~19728378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool, I never seen that kit before..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im still in this one, just tryin to get other shit on the table done...to date the rear hatch opens and the doors are open. engines done


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Ok I'm bak from last night 
Jamb almost done


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

PUTTING IT DOWN, DADE..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Got it hendged up



























Page 2 y'all slakin


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

hey DADE that nomad looks sick!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 31 2011, 09:51 PM~19751991
> *Got it hendged up
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: im gonna get murdered in this build off hno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jan 31 2011, 10:40 PM~19752735
> *hey DADE that nomad looks sick!
> *


x1000000000000000


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Thanks homiezz


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 31 2011, 10:41 PM~19752749
> *:wow:  im gonna get murdered in this build off  hno:
> *


 some guy's might get bruised a little... Jarel already spilled some of his own blood.
but everybody is going to have fun along the way.. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll post some pics up tomorrow. 


I'll be honest it's been hard to get going on this. I burnt myself out and it's taken some to get back into it, but it's getting there. :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 1 2011, 12:10 AM~19753536
> *some guy's might get bruised a little... Jarel already spilled some of his own blood.
> but everybody is going to have fun along the way.. :biggrin:
> *


i just wish i had more skills to have some kind of a chance at this lol 

but i dont care if i get beat i know you guys been building for awhile and got mad skills much props to all builders up on here 

lets get building :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Feb 1 2011, 12:58 AM~19753840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think with our buildoff point system? every body has more of a chance to take 
something home.. because every participant is judge. so you wont just be voting 
on a more experienced builder vs a lesser experienced builder? you'l be voting on the 3 wagons you personally like the best.. more of a peoples choice thing.. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Here's my rims


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 1 2011, 12:42 PM~19756756
> *Here's my rims
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 1 2011, 07:35 AM~19754771
> *bla bla bla.. ect.. :biggrin:  I'm just messin wit ya BiggC,, we,ll be waiting for those
> pictures..
> I think with our buildoff point system? every body has more of a chance to take
> ...


cool


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 31 2011, 09:41 PM~19752749
> *:wow:  im gonna get murdered in this build off  hno:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: we both are :happysad:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Now time for primer


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2011, 10:55 AM~19729695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's gonna be pretty wild


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

If those don't comeout tyt I'm usein these


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

well i got my wagon about 95% done, but not sure about postin pics yet :happysad:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 1 2011, 05:58 PM~19757890
> *well i got my wagon about 95% done, but not sure about postin pics yet :happysad:
> *




Stop be-n a pussy and post them damn pics :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 1 2011, 02:31 PM~19757645
> *that's gonna be pretty wild
> *


im hopin so.. get it done, then the vert rivi..then gotta get 1 more to elco-rivi it for my entire lineup.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 1 2011, 02:19 PM~19758045
> *Stop be-n a pussy and post them damn pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll start mine after I finish the dually. I'm tryin' to figure a few things out as far as the interior.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

maaaaan ok lil rundown on my progress for the little ones who are nervous 
I broke the nomad 3 times fine ok no problem , I go n soak it in dish washing liquid 
And 90% of the primer lifted . Ok no big deal lol cause I really don't care if I lose shit
It's a part of life but look at this does it motivate u ????


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 1 2011, 05:10 PM~19758998
> *maaaaan ok lil rundown on my progress for the little ones who are nervous
> I broke the nomad 3 times fine ok no problem , I go n soak it in dish washing liquid
> And 90% of the primer lifted . Ok no big deal lol cause I really don't care if I lose shit
> ...




nope cuz i ant whit them 13's lol......


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 1 2011, 05:10 PM~19758998
> *maaaaan ok lil rundown on my progress for the little ones who are nervous
> I broke the nomad 3 times fine ok no problem , I go n soak it in dish washing liquid
> And 90% of the primer lifted . Ok no big deal lol cause I really don't care if I lose shit
> ...


it does motivate me to learn and its intimidating lol  

lovin those wheels


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 1 2011, 05:10 PM~19758998
> *maaaaan ok lil rundown on my progress for the little ones who are nervous
> I broke the nomad 3 times fine ok no problem , I go n soak it in dish washing liquid
> And 90% of the primer lifted . Ok no big deal lol cause I really don't care if I lose shit
> ...


Looking good Dade even thou ya had set backs..
I hate when you take 1 step up and 19 back..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Ok gotta wait on sun shine to bake the body 
So on to the guts :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Feb 1 2011, 09:10 PM~19759656
> *Looking good Dade even thou ya had set backs..
> I hate when you take 1 step up and 19 back..
> *



Trust me when I say it really takes paitchence
Angry I muss not

Hopefully I'm in the top ten when it's all over


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 1 2011, 08:18 PM~19759085
> *nope cuz i ant whit them 13's lol......
> *



Lol that's y u won't call me out .i shud drop by u an flatten wonah tyres ,,, ok I kno well u kno wut to do


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 1 2011, 10:52 PM~19763545
> *Lol that's y u won't call me out .i shud drop by u an flatten wonah tyres ,,, ok I kno well u kno wut to do
> *


lol... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK, JUS A COUPLE * :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2011, 05:17 PM~19768028
> *OK, JUS A COUPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






this is sick...................but we can see the top of the vette motor in the 2nd pic............. ahahahaha!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

close but no cigar


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2011, 04:40 PM~19768216
> *close but no cigar
> *


im gonna say viper :dunno:
ahh idk...now im thinking 502 big block... :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

NAH!!! WHO CARES about the engine!!! I can see my face in that paint all the way over here in OHIO. GAAWD DAMN Smiley!!! :wow: Beauty!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2011, 04:17 PM~19768028
> *OK, JUS A COUPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2011, 02:17 PM~19768028
> *OK, JUS A COUPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 I am going to say flathead 4cyl..LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Nice job. Love the paint....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks fellas, I'm just waiting for the hood and upper rear door to dry so i can add them and i can call it COMPLETE


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2011, 08:18 AM~19776493
> *thanks fellas, I'm just waiting for the hood and upper rear door to dry so i can add them and i can call it COMPLETE
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2011, 02:17 PM~19768028
> *OK, JUS A COUPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 this is enough to make me (shut the hell up)... :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2011, 02:17 PM~19768028
> *OK, JUS A COUPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy awsom work !! Much Respect!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2011, 05:17 PM~19768028
> *OK, JUS A COUPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I likes this one


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 3 2011, 12:08 PM~19777737
> *this is enough to make me (shut the hell up)... :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :0 damn you breakin bad to make Markie shut the hell up. keep doin what ya do!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2011, 03:17 PM~19768028
> *OK, JUS A COUPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice spokes carnal


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2011, 01:17 PM~19768028
> *OK, JUS A COUPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0. Lookin good we need more pics tho u tease  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HERE SHE IS ABOUT 95% DONE! WONT POST MORE TILL ITS COMPLETE* :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks really good 408....i gotta get working on mine...Now that I see yours done though, I'm gonna go with a slightly different look..Don't wanna have 2 looking the same....GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[/quote]
killer work bro. :guns: :burn:


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey 408:
Love the wheels and the foil work is great. is that BMF? I can't get that crap to stick worth a dam. been using it for years and seems like it used to do a lot better than it doe's now day's. Have you tried the detail master foil? and is it better than the BMF?

Miloh.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Feb 4 2011, 09:52 AM~19786579
> *Hey 408:
> Love the wheels and the foil work is great. is that BMF? I can't get that crap to stick worth a dam. been using it for years and seems like it used to do a lot better than it doe's now day's. Have you tried the detail master foil? and is it better than the BMF?
> 
> ...


Miloh, it all depends on how you do it. Once you put oh your color coat, before you clear, do your foil and use the standard BMF, then clear over the top of it. Can't come off if you clear over it.....


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 4 2011, 10:54 AM~19786597
> *Miloh, it all depends on how you do it.  Once you put oh your color coat, before you clear, do your foil and use the standard BMF, then clear over the top of it.  Can't come off if you clear over it.....
> *


 That's the way I do it, it's just getting it to stick so I can buff it and cut it without it sliding around is the problem. once it's done and cleared over I have no trouble.
Thank's for the info Man.

Miloh.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Feb 4 2011, 09:56 AM~19786621
> *That's the way I do it, it's just getting it to stick so I can buff it and cut it without it sliding around is the problem. once it's done and cleared over I have no trouble.
> Thank's for the info Man.
> 
> ...


You've got me lost. If you are cutting and butting, then you shouldn't be ready for foil. Foil is the last thing you do before clearing.....Besides, ANY cut and buff I've ever done wasn't on the color coat, it was either on the primer or the clear...Hope it helps.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 4 2011, 09:43 AM~19786490
> *OK HERE SHE IS ABOUT 95% DONE!  WONT POST MORE TILL ITS COMPLETE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: FREAKIN SICK, Ill hop in that bitch and drive it lol really nice mans hands down MUCH props !!!


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 4 2011, 11:01 AM~19786669
> *You've got me lost.  If you are cutting and butting, then you shouldn't be ready for foil.  Foil is the last thing you do before clearing.....Besides, ANY cut and buff I've ever done wasn't on the color coat, it was either on the primer or the clear...Hope it helps.
> *


 I mean when I lay the foil down I buff it with a q tip to smooth it out. sometimes the q tip just pushes it all over the place. and when trying to cut the foil "with a brand new blade" it will move around too. I don't cut and buff the paint till after it is cleared.
It seems the foil just don't have enough sticky on it to stay in place.

Miloh.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 4 2011, 06:28 AM~19785735
> *:wow:  :0. Lookin good we need more pics tho u tease    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 4 2011, 10:43 AM~19786490
> *OK HERE SHE IS ABOUT 95% DONE!  WONT POST MORE TILL ITS COMPLETE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY GANGSTA.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 4 2011, 09:43 AM~19786490
> *OK HERE SHE IS ABOUT 95% DONE!  WONT POST MORE TILL ITS COMPLETE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is sick good work 408


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Feb 4 2011, 10:18 AM~19786788
> *I mean when I lay the foil down I buff it with a q tip to smooth it out. sometimes the q tip just pushes it all over the place. and when trying to cut the foil "with a brand new blade" it will move around too. I don't cut and buff the paint till after it is cleared.
> It seems the foil just don't have enough sticky on it to stay in place.
> 
> ...



i absolutely hate foiling myself, usually have others on here do it for me but i did manage to do my 67 last nite and the trick i found to work for me is to clear it before ya foil.. then reclear it afterwards. i also use a toothpick instead of a q-tip to really get it into the grooves. Everyone has diff. ways of doin it, just my way of doin it..seems to work for me like a charm,,


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 4 2011, 01:29 PM~19788288
> *i absolutely hate foiling myself, usually have others on here do it for me but i did manage to do my 67 last nite and the trick i found to work for me is to clear it before ya foil..  then reclear it afterwards.  i also use a toothpick instead of a q-tip to really get it into the grooves.  Everyone has diff. ways of doin it, just my way of doin it..seems to work for me like a charm,,
> *


I use a tooth pick and q tips also.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> :wow:  :0  damn you breakin bad to make Markie shut the hell up.  keep doin what ya do!
> asshole.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 4 2011, 09:43 AM~19786490
> *OK HERE SHE IS ABOUT 95% DONE!  WONT POST MORE TILL ITS COMPLETE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 no comment.. :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> > :wow:  :0  damn you breakin bad to make Markie shut the hell up.  keep doin what ya do!
> > asshole.. lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 4 2011, 01:42 PM~19788383
> *:dunno:  what?    you did set urself up...
> *


 I know homie....  lol


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 4 2011, 02:29 PM~19788288
> *i absolutely hate foiling myself, usually have others on here do it for me but i did manage to do my 67 last nite and the trick i found to work for me is to clear it before ya foil..  then reclear it afterwards.  i also use a toothpick instead of a q-tip to really get it into the grooves.  Everyone has diff. ways of doin it, just my way of doin it..seems to work for me like a charm,,
> *


 Hey Man Thank's for the tip. I have tried a toothpick before and you have to be real careful not to tear the foil but I have not tried to clear before foiling. On cars with not a lot of foil work to do I'll foil it before I do any prime or paint work to mask the area. then pull the foil up and re do it before I clear. It's done that way to get the foil down on the smooth plastic and not have the little primer buggers that get down into the body lines or orange peal in the paint on the trim. That's actually in the BMF instructions but I think I'll try reg masking tape and foil after a coat of clear. Cause I think your saying the foil sticks to the clear better that anything else??? Do you do it before the clear completely gasses out or while it's still slightly soft??





































I have done a bit of foil work in the past.

Thank's Miloh.


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey SORRY guy's I just realized I hijacked the wagon thread. Won't happen again!!! PROMISE.

Miloh.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Feb 4 2011, 01:44 PM~19788400
> *Hey Man Thank's for the tip. I have tried a toothpick before and you have to be real careful not to tear the foil but I have not tried to clear before foiling. On cars with not a lot of foil work to do I'll foil it before I do any prime or paint work to mask the area. then pull the foil up and re do it before I clear. It's done that way to get the foil down on the smooth plastic and not have the little primer buggers that get down into the body lines or orange peal in the paint on the trim. That's actually in the BMF instructions but I think I'll try reg masking tape and foil after a coat of clear. Cause I think your saying the foil sticks to the clear better that anything else??? Do you do it before the clear completely gasses out or while it's still slightly soft??
> 
> 
> ...


this time i actually let it gas out for like 3 days..built the rest of the car while letting it dry. And yes, it seems to hold better to clear than paint.. havent a damn clue how/why it does that.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Feb 4 2011, 01:46 PM~19788419
> *Hey SORRY guy's I just realized I hijacked the wagon thread. Won't happen again!!! PROMISE.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


 yes you fucked up..big time, now go to your room!  lol
those two chevy's look fantastic..and yea a few people lay down a little clear before 
foil... I think Raider Pride was the first person who told me that?
I dont have to worry about foil.. I got a not from my doctor telling me its bad for my health... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 2 2011, 08:06 PM~19772414
> *:wow:
> *


INBOX FOOL BRO :biggrin:


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank's Hydro:

Look at the pencil work in the background. I do ok with car drawing too :nicoderm: 

Miloh.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Feb 4 2011, 02:12 PM~19788590
> *Thank's Hydro:
> 
> Look at the pencil work in the background. I do ok with car drawing too :nicoderm:
> ...


 cool.. I might have to get a portrait done. but first i have to get one from Cndy?
(okay back on topic now) :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn smiley you just shut down this build off


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 4 2011, 02:39 PM~19789177
> *Damn smiley you just shut down this build off
> *


 :happysad: i don't know bro, everybody else still got a couple months to finish. I might of finished too fast hno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 4 2011, 05:46 PM~19789224
> *:happysad:  i don't know bro, everybody else still got a couple months to finish. I might of finished too fast hno:
> *


a couple months.... :wow: when this end???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2010, 10:00 AM~19244134
> *I was thinking a wagon cage match would be real fun to watch..
> maybe something worth printing In SLM as well...
> I got five people I would like to see throw it down...
> ...


 :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 4 2011, 06:08 PM~19789380
> *:dunno:  :happysad:
> *


 :wow: 4-5 months ok im good!! thanks bro.
i was about to put all my project aside an get my ass movin on the pontiac. :biggrin: i got all kinds of time...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

408......that wagon is insainly wicked!!!  in all fairness in advance!!!! im not copying you!! i was going with red/white, only mine will flop the other way! white top...red body! i know i posted this before, just not sure if it made it before your pics!! :happysad: cant wait to see what you have for the "heart beat" in that bad boy!! i wanna vette, but cant come up on one at the moment, so ill prolly go box stock?!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2011, 02:17 PM~19768028
> *OK, JUS A COUPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice engine cover bro :0 jk lol very nice build up though love the two tone you went with


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 4 2011, 09:43 AM~19786490
> *OK HERE SHE IS ABOUT 95% DONE!  WONT POST MORE TILL ITS COMPLETE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


killing it with the 58 nice plates homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 4 2011, 11:54 PM~19792600
> *killing it with the 58 nice plates homie  :biggrin:
> *


The only way to roll..... Is deep!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok here what i got so far from what i could gather fom this thread...

if there is more or someone else would like to add by all means please do!! send
me a pm ill gladly add it to the list.  

or something i forgot please pm me an let meknow an ill add it in there as well..  .....more PRIZE's ...anyone?????

1ST PLACE
HYDRO....57 NOMAD KIT AN $20.
.
DYZCUSTOMS....2-PAGE SPREAD IN LISM MAG IN SEPT..OCT ISSUE.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW....$20.
.
JIMBO...DONATING $50 OF SOMETHING PLEASE FILL IN THE DETAILS..HYDRO.
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT...5 BAGS OF FLOCKING (CHOICE OF COLORS)
.
.
2ND PLACE....
HYDRO...A SET OF RIMS ANY CHOICE FROM SCALEDREAMS.
.
TRENDSETTA68...DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$10.
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT..3 BAGS OF FLOCKING (CHOICE OF COLORS)
.
.
3RD PLACE...
HYDRO... BARE METAL FOIL.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$5
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT...1 BAG OF FLOCKING (SHOICE OF COLOR)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

great stuff, great bunch of guys..great prize's.. 
really honored to see everybody throwing down..


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 5 2011, 09:32 AM~19794306
> *ok here what i got so far from what i could gather fom this thread...
> 
> if there is more or someone else would like to add by all means please do!! send
> ...


 :wow: 
i better bust my ass cuz i want some FLOCK LOL


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Pulled d nomad back out,foiled it and hinged it up,goin to start on the interior..


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dam!! i sould have got n this one yall gavein money :wow: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 7 2011, 10:39 AM~19808296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 7 2011, 10:39 AM~19808296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yea fuck yea fuck yea... Outstanding Nomad... :biggrin: 
handle that shit bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 7 2011, 11:39 AM~19808296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooh shit, Nomad's looking good!


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Nomad is looking super sick.
That color rocks. :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 7 2011, 10:39 AM~19808296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats purtty!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I got around to taking pics. Not to much progress but it's about ready to start painting and putting together. :cheesy: 

I'm going for a hot rod type look so don't know if it'll go lower yet or not.

















I mated the '70 door panels with the '66 floor pan.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 7 2011, 11:35 PM~19815502
> *Ok I got around to taking pics. Not to much progress but it's about ready to start painting and putting together.  :cheesy:
> 
> I'm going for a hot rod type look so don't know if it'll go lower yet or not.
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 7 2011, 11:35 PM~19815502
> *Ok I got around to taking pics. Not to much progress but it's about ready to start painting and putting together.  :cheesy:
> 
> I'm going for a hot rod type look so don't know if it'll go lower yet or not.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 8 2011, 01:35 AM~19815502
> *Ok I got around to taking pics. Not to much progress but it's about ready to start painting and putting together.  :cheesy:
> 
> I'm going for a hot rod type look so don't know if it'll go lower yet or not.
> ...


Damn that looks good bro!! :biggrin: 

Heres my progress so far. havent got shit done yet lol Still tryin to get myself motivated here recently  

Cut out the gas tank and spare tire well. Gonna replace it with plastic sheet. A fuel cell will be in its place  









Workin on cuttin out that ridiculous molded in exhaust :angry: 









Plans for this include a complete 95 zr1 drivetrain (engine, rearend, and subframe. Maybe rear axle too). Goin pro touring with it :biggrin: Keepin it stock on the outside, but doin some modern touches on the drivetrain/interior. Heres a mockup. Still not sure wut wheels i wanna use yet :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

great start on this.. :cheesy: these wheels are sick...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks alot bro


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 8 2011, 09:34 PM~19823097
> *Damn that looks good bro!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Heres my progress so far. havent got shit done yet lol Still tryin to get myself motivated here recently
> ...


this is sick


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 8 2011, 11:34 PM~19823097
> *Damn that looks good bro!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Heres my progress so far. havent got shit done yet lol Still tryin to get myself motivated here recently
> ...



Go with the wheels they look raw


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 8 2011, 09:34 PM~19823097
> *Damn that looks good bro!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Heres my progress so far. havent got shit done yet lol Still tryin to get myself motivated here recently
> ...


 great stuff... everybody is bringing there A game..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 9 2011, 12:27 AM~19824262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Yeah I love those dude. Glad they are gonna fit ok 

I've got mine on the bench now finally. pics as soon as I have sumn worthwhile to show :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 19 2011, 12:20 AM~19636708
> *this is where im at with this 66 chevelle 2door, interior 80% done, undercariage 90%, motor 90%, body 95%.  :happysad: this is a resin body, 65 chevelle interior and 68 impala seats, and 66 undercariage and 350 motor  b.b. should be done with it, just waiting on photoetched form Willie    and my biggest fear is getting scratch build side windows in place!! :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 I am still trippin out on this bad ass wagon..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

just kidding,,,  I'm still on topic... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2011, 03:12 PM~19828972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 9 2011, 04:16 PM~19829456
> *that looks bad
> *


 :biggrin: you got to love them wagons.. this is the frame for my 57 ford..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2011, 04:22 PM~19829507
> *:biggrin:  you got to love them wagons.. this is the frame for my 57 ford..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd: 
looks good


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2011, 03:12 PM~19828972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sweeeeeet.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Feb 9 2011, 08:49 PM~19830578
> *Looking sweeeeeet.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2011, 06:22 PM~19829507
> *:biggrin:  you got to love them wagons.. this is the frame for my 57 ford..
> *


Is that the same wagon that was painted orange?


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 7 2011, 10:39 AM~19808296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick homie


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

man its looking hot in here 


:uh: man whats up with the bac bac chicken shit stuff and the saga continues im still here,luckily. i got to get on the net in time . i still in, down on this shit :biggrin: 
sorry have not officially posted yet. life thrown a curve ball. the cliff came up to soon.short dock, longer walk.big wall, no brakes.  
with the lack of work,girl,kids,and doh. maybe ill get some time to post :wow:

sorry for the rant. im starting to sound like hydro. no offence your rants are sweet


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Feb 9 2011, 08:35 PM~19831634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NO NEED FOR APOLOGY'S HOMIE :biggrin: we hope everything starts to look up 
for you.. and yea we are waiting for some progress pic's ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[/quote]
:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

>


:cheesy: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
The homie..716 :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

some updates on the wagon, reworking on the custom pullys, just dont know if ime goin to two tone it alothogh i like the solid purp, but here ya go


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Feb 10 2011, 05:19 PM~19837824
> *some updates on the wagon, reworking on the custom pullys, just dont know if ime goin to two tone it alothogh i like the solid purp, but here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good... i like that color reminds me h.o.k. burple :cheesy:
nice touches to the roof too!!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks !


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 10 2011, 12:21 PM~19836617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Niiiiiceeeee :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Feb 10 2011, 03:19 PM~19837824
> *some updates on the wagon, reworking on the custom pullys, just dont know if ime goin to two tone it alothogh i like the solid purp, but here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 Love the color on the 58.
Lookin WILD.. :nicoderm:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 10 2011, 12:58 AM~19833018
> *nah bro. the orange body was sent to Scrape. for some foil and clear. but he has
> to send it back to me because the enamel paint on top of lacquer primer would not
> have survived the foil and clear...(my fault) :uh: so I have to bathe it and try again,
> ...


Looks great bro!  

I dont know wut happened to my avatar. Was wondering the same damn thing yesterday! lol :uh:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 10 2011, 02:21 PM~19836617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That blue looks sick markie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Feb 10 2011, 08:16 PM~19839968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I still love that sun visor.. the car is lookin great man.. I see the front strokes to..
the paint looks like it has clear on it already..


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

GOOD LOOKIN MArKIE, yeah i have to give it a another coat, but may need help on what clear to use, that vent is my pride and joy LOL i LOVED how it came out, i was so afraid of cutting the roof for it, but yea ima paint the coils yellow, oil and transmition stic , power steering and what ever the hell i can do LOL but good lookin out yall much appreciated!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

finally decided on what I'm doing here guys.. been going back & forth on the plans for my sedan delivery...

paint will be a metallic tungsten color.. or a gunmetal.. thinking staggered 23" & 19" centerlines, LS-9, red leather guts... whadyall think??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 11 2011, 12:45 PM~19844499
> *finally decided on what I'm doing here guys.. been going back & forth on the plans for my sedan delivery...
> 
> paint will be a metallic tungsten color.. or a gunmetal.. thinking staggered 23" & 19" centerlines, LS-9, red leather guts... whadyall think??
> ...


oh yeah i like it!! :cheesy:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 11 2011, 10:45 AM~19844499
> *finally decided on what I'm doing here guys.. been going back & forth on the plans for my sedan delivery...
> 
> paint will be a metallic tungsten color.. or a gunmetal.. thinking staggered 23" & 19" centerlines, LS-9, red leather guts... whadyall think??
> ...


that would be bad ass!! I LIKES!!  ill go wit the 23s and or 22s


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 11 2011, 10:45 AM~19844499
> *finally decided on what I'm doing here guys.. been going back & forth on the plans for my sedan delivery...
> 
> paint will be a metallic tungsten color.. or a gunmetal.. thinking staggered 23" & 19" centerlines, LS-9, red leather guts... whadyall think??
> ...


get er done.. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Feb 11 2011, 01:28 PM~19845296
> *that would be bad ass!! I LIKES!!  ill go wit the 23s and or 22s
> *


 :werd: thanks. yeah 23's in back, 19's up front  

got the body work bout done, but gonna have to soak it in more Westleys & get me another vette kit this wknd


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

all done! well wait later to post all i put into into it, i know alot of you homies are into more lowlows but this is more my thing i had fun building it lets see how it does oh well :happysad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice, is that the 19/23'' T'S combo??


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 15 2011, 12:45 PM~19875780
> *Nice, is that the 19/23'' T'S combo??
> *


yes 19-23 pegasus t's thanks for comps.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet Little Low Rod wagon. Me likes


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 15 2011, 11:38 AM~19875719
> *all done! well wait later to post all i put into into it, i know alot of you homies are into more lowlows but this is more my thing i had fun building it lets see how it does oh well  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 I hate it  .. :angry: lol.. You know this thing is bad ass.. 
I really do like this wagon alot.... much props bro.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 15 2011, 11:38 AM~19875719
> *all done! well wait later to post all i put into into it, i know alot of you homies are into more lowlows but this is more my thing i had fun building it lets see how it does oh well  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


that thing sits nice 

what color is that i love it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

nice clean ride..looks great! i like all the details..grill,engine underside nice an clean...paint looks killer wheels look sweet on it an it sets just right..sweet job. :cheesy: i need to get my ass moving on mine here soon....lol..ive been spending too much time building other shit! :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good gil! nice finish!! more motivation for us stragglers to get on it!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

my wagon is still on the bench.... a lot of shit going on here.... mostly good tho... awesome work guys....


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Man.. You guys are laying it down with some super clean rides.
Mine is still in the body work stage. Better get a rollin. Long way to finish.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

still lookin at mine, ill have to pull it down soon, and build it along with my dually buildoff.. cuz come summer i dont build nearly as much.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 8 2011, 09:34 PM~19823097
> *Damn that looks good bro!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Heres my progress so far. havent got shit done yet lol Still tryin to get myself motivated here recently
> ...


 the last two page's has alot of talk and readiing,, where are the pictures? 
come on guys... give a dead beat like me something to look at :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 16 2011, 04:16 PM~19885326
> *the last two page's has alot of talk and readiing,, where are the pictures?
> come on guys... give a dead beat like me something to look at :biggrin:
> *


im gonna finish up my interior today for ya hydro!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i been working on my 61...cant post pics til computer geeks fix the virus my comp got! i dont know how to mess with this lap top much?! i decided to ditch the resin guts and go with the ss 61 vert guts converted to wagon goodies! so i now have a $45 resin wagon kit, only to use the body! LOL i even thought of chopping the roof off and putting it on the plastic 61 for a 2 door?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here ya go hydro... :cheesy: 
spent 2 hrs ont the boni got the tunes all done an a few other things..now i just have to do the pumps...hard line them an wire up the batteries. than im off to finish the frame ...cant wait to do that... :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

That interior looks killer bro! Cant wait to see what the rest of the car looks like!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Feb 16 2011, 07:25 PM~19887745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damm, i almost dont want to see the hard lines... those guts came together with
with real style..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 17 2011, 01:02 AM~19889899
> *damm, i almost dont want to see the hard lines... those guts came together with
> with real style..
> *


yeah came out good..the only thing from the og kit is half the dash ..the floor an just behind the door panels where the 2 speakers are..the rest is either parts from other kits or scratch built! i should have never put that speaker in the center councel..i hate it!! looks like shit. ill figure something out to fix that!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 11:37 PM~19890223
> *yeah came out good..the only thing from the og kit is half the dash ..the floor an just behind the door panels where the 2 speakers are..the rest is either parts from other kits or scratch built! i should have never put that speaker in the center councel..i hate it!! looks like shit. ill figure something out to fix that!
> *


 maybe a champaign bottle..in a little ice bucket?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 17 2011, 04:39 AM~19890773
> *maybe a champaign bottle..in a little ice bucket?
> *


i allready thuoght of that but cant find the shit in 1/24 or 1/25 scale. :angry:
i even thuoght of taken clear pvc an some other goodies i got here for fishing an making a cylinder fish tank that goes from the councel right up to the roof.. with gravel an a fish or 2!!!


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Interior looks killer jeral.. Like the old school prizm in the back..
Ice buckets and such. Look in doll house and train shops. You will be surprised what ya find in there to use..


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> all done! well wait later to post all i put into into it, i know alot of you homies are into more lowlows but this is more my thing i had fun building it lets see how it does oh well :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 10:21 PM~19889539
> *here ya go hydro... :cheesy:
> spent 2 hrs ont the boni got the tunes all done an a few other things..now i just have to do the pumps...hard line them an wire up the batteries. than im off to finish the frame ...cant wait to do that... :biggrin:
> 
> ...




a low love the guts


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here ya go hydro... :cheesy: 
spent 2 hrs ont the boni got the tunes all done an a few other things..now i just have to do the pumps...hard line them an wire up the batteries. than im off to finish the frame ...cant wait to do that... :biggrin: 
























thanks for all the good words fellas...ima try an get some work done on the frame today..prob....paint an front suspension done..  got a call yesterday prob..goin back to work next week..i gues we got alot of inside work to do.. so i wont be buildin as much...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Jeral, man I love that interior.. shit is CLEAN.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 17 2011, 09:01 AM~19891871
> *here ya go hydro... :cheesy:
> spent 2 hrs ont the boni got the tunes all done an a few other things..now i just have to do the pumps...hard line them an wire up the batteries. than im off to finish the frame ...cant wait to do that... :biggrin:
> 
> ...



dat shit is popington!! this the only whip i was afraid to go agents, TOp notch!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Feb 17 2011, 11:52 AM~19892241
> *dat shit is popington!! this the only whip i was afraid to go agents, TOp notch!
> *


preciate the kind words dutchone..but i wouldnt worrie about me there other cats in here that have me shaken in my boots!! there is gonna be some of the best wagons you will ever see come out of this build off!!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 17 2011, 09:59 AM~19892282
> *preciate the kind words dutchone..but i wouldnt worrie about me there other cats in here that have me shaken in my boots!! there is gonna be some of the best wagons you will ever see come out of this build off!!
> *



So ture!! epic model shit goin on here


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Started with this, 








Then it went to this!








And now it's looking like this :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Feb 17 2011, 06:51 AM~19891201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IT REALLY IS GOING DOWN IN HEAR... COOL 57, SCRAPE..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 17 2011, 05:22 PM~19893934
> *OHHHH! :biggrin:
> OR MAYBE SOME OF THE GUTS FROM THOSE DIECAST LIMO'S?
> 
> ...



Thanks Markie. I still got a little body work to do, but it's gettin there. hope to get some more work on it tonight. FRIDAY is an all out brawl though cause the baby wont be home. (at my parents for the night) so the BENCH is MINE!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 17 2011, 02:27 PM~19893959
> *Thanks Markie. I still got a little body work to do, but it's gettin there. hope to get some more work on it tonight. FRIDAY is an all out brawl though cause the baby wont be home. (at my parents for the night) so the BENCH is MINE!!!
> *


  dont be shy with pictures.. thanks for postin Scrape..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok i finally got my hearse started for this build off since i have time to do it now lol. Its not a 59 hearse because i wasnt feeling it at this time. Instead it will be a 66 ambulance turned into a limo hearse.

i cut the top for a sunroof,shaved the handels and door locks as well as the gas door, and finished body work lastnight



























as you see the interior tub is a bit warped but i can eather fix it or cut it out and replace with styrine








heres another view of the tub.

Im leaning towards doing it up like westcoast customs would but i dont know the color to use on it lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 17 2011, 04:15 PM~19894898
> *Ok i finally got my hearse started for this build off since i have time to do it now lol. Its not a 59 hearse because i wasnt feeling it at this time. Instead it will be a 66 ambulance turned into a limo hearse.
> 
> i cut the top for a sunroof,shaved the handels and door locks as well as the gas door, and finished body work lastnight
> ...


 thats a great idea. turning it into a limo..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

did some paint today on the frame an some detail work.. still have alot to doto it yet but right now im going to do the gas/blrake lines an exaust clamps..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

should have all the suspension done tomorrow :cheesy: 
maybe even have the motor in too.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 17 2011, 09:40 PM~19898126
> *did some paint today on the frame an some detail work.. still have alot to doto it yet but right now im going to do the gas/blrake lines an exaust clamps..
> 
> 
> ...


 outstanding shit..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 17 2011, 09:40 PM~19898126
> *did some paint today on the frame an some detail work.. still have alot to doto it yet but right now im going to do the gas/blrake lines an exaust clamps..
> 
> 
> ...


shit you hookin it up jeral 

what you using for you chrome look ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 04:27 AM~19899985
> *shit you hookin it up jeral
> 
> what you using for you chrome look ?
> *


the suspension is crome. the exaust i used bmf.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 06:48 AM~19900322
> *the suspension is crome. the exaust i used bmf.
> *


is it exspensive to chrome parts ? :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 11:11 AM~19900947
> *is it exspensive to chrome parts ? :happysad:
> *


NEVER HAD ANYTHING DONE YET..THE REAR IS OUT OF THE CHEVELLE DONK AN THE FRONT IS OUT OF THE MONTE LOWRIDER..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 09:11 AM~19900947
> *is it exspensive to chrome parts ? :happysad:
> *


nah 30 bucks a rack


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 18 2011, 11:13 AM~19900960
> *nah 30 bucks a rack
> *


WHAT WAS THE SIZE FOR CROME TECH?? 6-8?
AN WHATS THE WAITING TIME?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SAME SIZE FOR CHROMETECH AND WAIT TIME I HEAR IS ABOUT 4 WEEKS , BUT GOOD QUALITY CHROME


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 18 2011, 09:24 AM~19901040
> *SAME SIZE FOR CHROMETECH AND WAIT TIME I HEAR IS ABOUT 4 WEEKS , BUT GOOD QUALITY CHROME
> *


we still got a lot of time for this buildoff so wait time is no prob :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

updates on the boni..
got one of the 2 pumps done..

































here the stance i decided to go with....









alil more work on the frame....


























still got to do front brake lines an connect the exaust....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 07:54 PM~19905341
> *updates on the boni..
> got one of the 2 pumps done..
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: 
sick


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 08:15 PM~19905604
> *:0  :wow:
> sick
> *


daaaaamn!!! looks wicked jeral!! i quit!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 18 2011, 08:25 PM~19905734
> *daaaaamn!!! looks wicked jeral!! i quit!!
> *


x2

i cant afford that kind of detail lol :happysad:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 07:54 PM~19905341
> *updates on the boni..
> got one of the 2 pumps done..
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 08:54 PM~19905341
> *updates on the boni..
> got one of the 2 pumps done..
> 
> ...



doing big thangs homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Jarel this shit is absolutely outstanding. all the detail is sick dude. 
in real life, most dumps do come with two wires? but for lowrider applications
Only one wire is needed per dump.. :biggrin: you can cut the cold wire or ground it 
to the block of the hydro's...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 19 2011, 12:52 AM~19907075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks hydro...i just built this off of what i remember on my s-10..i thuoght i had 2 yellows commin from the dump :happysad: it was a pro hopper set up! not the best but it was alot of fun an did the trick!  just basic 2 pump 6 batteries i had in it. ahh the hell with it i allready got one all glued into the rear of the wagon.. no turning back now!! :biggrin: we'll call the extra wire ....ahhhhh sensor wire that goes to a gage in the center counsel that lets ya know if the tank gets low on fluid... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 11:01 PM~19907155
> *thanks hydro...i just built this off of what i remember on my s-10..i thuoght i had 2 yellows commin from the dump :happysad:  it was a pro hopper set up! not the best but it was alot of fun an did the trick!   just basic 2 pump 6 batteries i had in it.  ahh the hell with it i allready got one all glued into the rear of the wagon.. no turning back now!!  :biggrin:  we'll call the extra wire ....ahhhhh sensor wire that goes to a gage in the center counsel that lets ya know if the tank gets low on fluid... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 19 2011, 01:10 AM~19907218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol...its a model ....we can make this shit up ya know.... :cheesy: 
sounded good... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 11:01 PM~19907155
> *thanks hydro...i just built this off of what i remember on my s-10..i thuoght i had 2 yellows commin from the dump :happysad:  it was a pro hopper set up! not the best but it was alot of fun an did the trick!   just basic 2 pump 6 batteries i had in it.  ahh the hell with it i allready got one all glued into the rear of the wagon.. no turning back now!!  :biggrin:  we'll call the extra wire ....ahhhhh sensor wire that goes to a gage in the center counsel that lets ya know if the tank gets low on fluid... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 oh fuck yea.. i forgot about those.. the fuckin low fluid censer wire! of course...
lol now thats some insane ass detail playboy... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 11:18 PM~19907294
> *lol...its a model ....we can make this shit up ya know....  :cheesy:
> sounded good... :biggrin:
> *


oh in that case
mine has a flux capacitor with 1.21 jigowatts ....... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 19 2011, 01:52 AM~19907570
> *oh in that case
> mine has a flux capacitor with 1.21 jigowatts ....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 thats what im talking about i need me one of those... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 19 2011, 12:14 AM~19907703
> *:0 thats what im talking about i need me one of those... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 11:52 PM~19907570
> *oh in that case
> mine has a flux capacitor with 1.21 jigowatts ....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I knew that.. lol


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 19 2011, 11:05 AM~19909623
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I knew that.. lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got the rims for the hearse









got some plans for the back i dont know if i should do a full bench of a half bench


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 19 2011, 07:44 PM~19911581
> *got the rims for the hearse
> 
> 
> ...


chop top wagon :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some more updates...got the second pump done..an there are now both in..  
next will be the batteries photo etch clamps an some wires..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Feb 19 2011, 05:44 PM~19911581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


killer detail jeral


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 19 2011, 09:59 PM~19913387
> *this is gonna come out nice i want this kit someday
> killer detail jeral
> *


x2 hell yea..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks fellas.... :cheesy: 
more updates today!! :biggrin: 
eah about an hr or so..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i built a new set of rims for my rivi wagon, out of 57 thunderbird 4 spoked lookin supremes and 520s with a small dish... i gotta figure out colors for it soon, its close on that part.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 20 2011, 06:10 PM~19917465
> *i built a new set of rims for my rivi wagon, out of 57 thunderbird 4 spoked lookin supremes and 520s with a small dish...  i gotta figure out colors for it soon, its close on that part.
> *


post them up....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

soon brother soon!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

heres alil something i just got done making..this will go in the center counsel to the roof!!! 
here's a couple gold fish an yes it's real water!! :cheesy: sorry for the air bubbles on the fish if you turn it upside down they go away.  
sorry for the shitty picx but these wher the best i could get!!
this looks killer in person for real!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 20 2011, 06:39 PM~19918411
> *heres alil something i just got done making..this will go in the center counsel to the roof!!!
> here's a couple gold fish an yes it's real water!!  :cheesy:  sorry for the air bubbles on the fish if you turn it upside down they go away.
> sorry for the shitty picx but these wher the best i could get!!
> ...


holy crap whats next jaws rippin through the roof damn great imagination good work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 20 2011, 06:39 PM~19918411
> *heres alil something i just got done making..this will go in the center counsel to the roof!!!
> here's a couple gold fish an yes it's real water!!  :cheesy:  sorry for the air bubbles on the fish if you turn it upside down they go away.
> sorry for the shitty picx but these wher the best i could get!!
> ...


thats awsome jeral!! LOL where'd the fish come from!?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 19 2011, 09:15 PM~19913062
> *some more updates...got the second pump done..an there are now both in..
> next will be the batteries photo etch clamps an some wires..
> 
> ...


You got down on them pumps homie,much props...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 20 2011, 09:58 PM~19919045
> *thats awsome jeral!! LOL where'd the fish come from!?
> *


i made them out of a bobber for fishing...lol..i used the bobber so they would float..but then i had to use extra thin fishing line to hold them down a bit or else they would look like dead fish at the top floating...lol...the gravel in the bottom is just lil cut up chunks of plastic...an the fins on the fish are very thinly slice plastic... (so thin you can seed thru them):biggrin: there something wrong with me to think up something like this...lol...the cool part is it dont even leak!! im just wondering if it will still evaporate over time even thuogh its air tight :happysad:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 19 2011, 09:15 PM~19913062
> *some more updates...got the second pump done..an there are now both in..
> next will be the batteries photo etch clamps an some wires..
> 
> ...


insane detail work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 20 2011, 08:05 PM~19919119
> *i made them out of a bobber for fishing...lol..i used  the bobber so they would float..but then i had to use extra thin fishing line to hold them down a bit or else they would look like dead fish at the top floating...lol...the gravel in the bottom is just lil cut up chunks of plastic...an the fins on the fish are very thinly slice plastic... (so thin you can seed thru them):biggrin:  there something wrong with me to think  up something like this...lol...the cool part is it dont even leak!! im just wondering if it will still evaporate over time even thuogh its air tight :happysad:
> *


LOL!! thats awsome jeral!!! however unfortutatly.....yah it will eveporate eventually! i had a double wammy pump i filled with blue tinted water that was air tight, but it evaporated and left behind the blue die which ruined the wammy tank!  :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i sure as hell aint gonna top that shit.. but im pullin the weight in the buick category..LOL

heres my rims if anyones interested, wasnt feeling the gold 1302's

















































i did work on it some today, got the dash and firewall area put in, gotta add to it to match the door panels and shit but makin slow progress for the moment.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 20 2011, 11:03 PM~19919591
> *LOL!! thats awsome jeral!!! however unfortutatly.....yah it will eveporate eventually! i had a double wammy pump i filled with blue tinted water that was air tight, but it evaporated and left behind the blue die which ruined the wammy tank!   :happysad:
> *


well that blows..  maybe ill put some clear gell in there or something. ill ask the hobby store if they got something better. cause this tank looks sick! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> i sure as hell aint gonna top that shit.. but im pullin the weight in the buick category..LOL
> 
> heres my rims if anyones interested, wasnt feeling the gold 1302's
> 
> ...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 20 2011, 09:22 PM~19919796
> *i sure as hell aint gonna top that shit.. but im pullin the weight in the buick category..LOL
> 
> heres my rims if anyones interested, wasnt feeling the gold 1302's
> ...


nice looking good like those wheels


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok this is it no more pics untill i finish the bonni.. :happysad: all i got left to do now is the body an a few more detail things to the interior/frame


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

very nice.... not very often do guys on here actually get the plumbing right.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

absolutely incredible.. ...


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

You guys are insane.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
That is super detail work on them wagons..

Jeral,
what ya smokin??/ I need some to.. :around: :around: :roflmao: 
That fish tank is off the mind of the demented for sure...LOL
Awesome work.. Just plain awesome...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homies yaw puttin in some real work !

The Poncho wagon is freakin' outragous!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok one last pic for the road..lol....
ill post more when i finish it!  
sliding rag top an sun roof..


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Ya been readin my mind again jeral..LOL
Always like the roll back rags. 
Already have mine grooved for the slides :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 08:34 PM~19927901
> *ok one last pic for the road..lol....
> ill post more when i finish it!
> sliding rag top an sun roof..
> ...


man he's killin it...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

pace car back in primer..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey dro, y not start a topic for all the FINISHED RIDES that are done so far???


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 24 2011, 12:02 PM~19950300
> *Hey dro, y not start a topic for all the FINISHED RIDES that are done so far???
> *


 That's okay by me,, But i think you should keep them hear? so you can rub our
nose's in it, keep us on our feet.. :uh: I know your finished, or almost finished? :biggrin: 
what's worse? so far your already in the top three of the competition too... 
(Jackwagon)


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

the only thing is though if we keep it here, we have to keep going back pages to keep them current. Atleast if we started a new Finished Topic we'll only see the completes and not get them mixed with the inprogress ones??? just my $.02


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 24 2011, 02:23 PM~19950469
> *the only thing is though if we keep it here, we have to keep going back pages to keep them current. Atleast if we started a new Finished Topic we'll only see the completes and not get them mixed with the inprogress ones??? just my $.02
> *


AN MAYBE NO COMENTS ON THEM JUST PICX OF FINISHED WAGONS. START TO GET ALL COMMENTED UP THEN JUST KINDA LOOSE TRACK OF WHAT THE THREAD WAS MADE FOR.. JUST MY 2 PENNY'S...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 24 2011, 12:27 PM~19950516
> *AN MAYBE NO COMENTS ON THEM JUST PICX OF FINISHED WAGONS. START TO GET ALL COMMENTED UP THEN JUST KINDA LOOSE TRACK OF WHAT THE THREAD WAS MADE FOR.. JUST MY 2 PENNY'S...
> *


 OH I SEE NOW.. JUST DOUBLE TEAM THE OLD HYDRO HUAH? LOL
(this coming from another top contender) all BS aside. thats cool with me guys..
But Its really hard for me to see a build and not comment on them, 
I do that kind of stuff when i am in masterpiece's thread. Mondo's, Gary's
and D.A's thread.. I dont comment much when I am there because those builds are so 
crazy, and well known.. I just shut up and go into ninja mode.. 
(our little wagon buildoff is going so great, I think its putting a little notch in model
history) and I am proud that you guys are making that happen.. and i dont think that an extra thread would add to any confusion at this point.. because we are all past the point of no return.. so if its cool with everybody else? its cool with me?
what do we have 3 wagons completed already? we got many more to go..
machio, pancho. dade, big c, Mkd, dutchone. ect ect. this thing is going to be so fuckin 
dangerous... okay sorry for the Hydro book... but 408models and 716 lay in low started it... jackwagons!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 24 2011, 12:13 PM~19950382
> *That's okay by me,, But i think you should keep them hear? so you can rub our
> nose's in it, keep us on our feet.. :uh:  I know your finished, or almost finished?  :biggrin:
> what's worse? so far your already in the top three of the competition too...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 24 2011, 03:28 PM~19950985
> *OH I SEE NOW..  JUST DOUBLE TEAM THE OLD HYDRO HUAH? LOL
> (this coming from another top contender) all BS aside. thats cool with me guys..
> But Its really hard for me to see a build and not comment on them,
> ...


im not going back on what i said but i think we should wait alil longer till more people get there builds fininished.. :happysad: 
theres only like 3-4 done right?? an theres like 20?? in this build off.
either way it dont matter to me..hydro your running the show here bro its tottaly up to you ..
shit you could even start a finished builds on here...
people with have to go back an just bump the page up to post there builds.

im in %100 either way


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah up too DRO, but i kinda say a new topic. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

this is on markie...but i say we started here......we finish here and then when the dust has settled.....maybe a finished thread?! that way it would be easy to view and judge that way?! i mean the guys that are done have nothin but time to go through the thread to bump their builds pics?! :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn I need to get cookin on my wagon! :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 24 2011, 07:59 PM~19954102
> *this is on markie...but i say we started here......we finish here and then when the dust has settled.....maybe a finished thread?! that way it would be easy to view and judge that way?! i mean the guys that are done have nothin but time to go through the thread to bump their builds pics?! :happysad:
> *


 I sit in front of a pc all day,, so I have not considered that other people may be
viewing this thread with there phone or some kind of mobile devise?
(Is that why it would be easier to view builds with a new thread?) let me know? and all of us will accommodate!. I just thought, until the judging points are ready to be counted we could keep it all hear? I mean we have a glasshouse fest..
and an impala fest that goes back for years, and i still look at the very first page in the thread, while I am anticipating being on the very last page! what If I said>
Hey lets start a thread for Red glasshouse's only? Or a hot rod /low rod impala fest?
no lowriders/.. would'nt that be a bit retarded? because we have an impala fest
that covers all impala's.. and we have a glasshouse fest that is exactly what it says it is? Impala fest started in jan 2006 and its last post was Dec 2010,
what if somebody started a new impala fest in jan 2008? because it had too many 
page's? that would mean the newbie would miss out, on all the bomb impala's that were posted from 06 to 08..and the OG guys would not get a chance to back track down memery lane because the thread would only go back to 08 and not 06! 
what if half the guys drop out of the race? i want to be able to see who did not finish as well as the guys who finished.. i am not trying to be a control freak or a dick.. this thing blew up better than i could have imagined, two month's in and we got trophy winning wagons already... all i can feel for you Jackwagons is respect 
pride and gratitude.. Real Shit... 
EVERYBODY DO ME A FAVOR? when you take these models to a show in your town,
and you win a trophy? tell the guy the guy next to you.. " I kind of started this model because of this asshole named HYDROHYPE, and this buildoff on layitlow..
PS..I get a pass on this Hydro book.. Ive been a good boy :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Feb 24 2011, 03:52 PM~19952035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (without all you exceptional builders? the only thing Hydro would be running?
is my fat mouth).. 
but yea, to date there are only about 4 builds tops, that made it to completion..
which is another reason why i did not see the need for a new thread..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 25 2011, 01:34 AM~19956275
> *I sit in front of a pc all day,, so I have not considered that other people may be
> viewing this thread with there phone or some kind of mobile devise?
> (Is that why it would be easier to view builds with a new thread?) let me know? and all of us will accommodate!.  I just thought, until the judging points are ready  to be counted we could keep it all hear?  I mean we have a glasshouse fest..
> ...


GOOD POINT..... ASS HOLE.....LOL.....J/K ..HEY YOU SAID IT NOT ME... :biggrin: YOU KNOW YOUR GOOD IN MY BOOK HYDRO


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 24 2011, 11:40 PM~19956315
> *GOOD POINT..... ASS HOLE.....LOL.....J/K ..HEY YOU SAID IT NOT ME... :biggrin:  YOU KNOW YOUR GOOD IN MY BOOK HYDRO
> *


LMAO..  damm


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

your full of many words hydro but you know what your talkin bout :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 25 2011, 08:39 AM~19957882
> *your full of many words hydro but you know what your talkin bout  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2011, 02:37 AM~19958277
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 25 2011, 12:34 AM~19956275
> *I sit in front of a pc all day,, so I have not considered that other people may be
> viewing this thread with there phone or some kind of mobile devise?
> (Is that why it would be easier to view builds with a new thread?) let me know? and all of us will accommodate!.   I just thought, until the judging points are ready  to be counted we could keep it all hear?  I mean we have a glasshouse fest..
> ...



then start a wagon fest dro no one is trying to step on your toes bro just want to click on a topic and see just complete wagons .... you should start the new topic cause this is build off topic a bit diffrent then a fest ive never seen a fest include buildin an questons and random comments not that anything is wrong with that in a build off topic  

on another note ill be back in the model topic to start my damn wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 25 2011, 11:59 AM~19959157
> *then start a wagon fest dro no one is trying to step on your toes bro just want to click on a topic and see just complete wagons .... you should start the new topic  cause this is build off topic a bit diffrent then a fest ive never seen a fest include buildin an questons and random comments not that anything is wrong with that in a build off topic
> 
> on another note ill be back in the model topic to start my damn wagon :biggrin:
> *


I feel you bro, was'nt there a wagon thread that Biggs started a few years back?
But yea, I get what your saying.. so stay tuned.. more will be revealed..
NOW GET TO WORK JACKWAGON.. :biggrin: 








 I miss Mini, lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 25 2011, 03:03 PM~19959556
> *I feel you bro, was'nt there a wagon thread that Biggs started a few years back?
> But yea, I get what your saying.. so stay tuned.. more will be revealed..
> NOW GET TO WORK JACKWAGON.. :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

tryin to keep up here! got the belly sprayed and started scratch building the stock impala guts into wagon guts after i ditched the resin guts!
































and there will be no hoppin or dancin for "lady in red"....she's gettin bagged! 2 deflated bags for the rear, two inflated bags (thank you vance/scurapinit) for the front and dual compressors with a single tank!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 25 2011, 08:40 PM~19962603
> *tryin to keep up here! got the belly sprayed and started scratch building the stock impala guts into wagon guts after i ditched the resin guts!
> 
> 
> ...


this looking good


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 25 2011, 08:40 PM~19962603
> *tryin to keep up here! got the belly sprayed and started scratch building the stock impala guts into wagon guts after i ditched the resin guts!
> 
> 
> ...


 clean ass cuts.. i love the tanks and compressors..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks markie!! i still gotta finish the rear of the wagon guts....i got a little ahead and started chroming the undies, but i still need to finish the guts?! :happysad: when's the deadline agian?! i know i still got time, but this R&R body needs MAD clean up!!! :happysad:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Everyone is doing a great job. I'm still in this one. After 2 coats of primer and a very light coat of filler and hours of sanding I'm pretty close on the body need another coat of primer to see where I'm at. Got the rain gutter in on the roof line since the original resin gutters were garbage and started to fit the interior.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 26 2011, 01:10 AM~19964439
> *thanks markie!! i still gotta finish the rear of the wagon guts....i got a little ahead and started chroming the undies, but i still need to finish the guts?! :happysad: when's the deadline agian?! i know i still got time, but this R&R body needs MAD clean up!!! :happysad:
> *


 Like may 16th.. (something like that)? lol...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 26 2011, 01:28 AM~19964513
> *Everyone is doing a great job. I'm still in this one. After 2 coats of primer and a very light coat of filler and hours of sanding I'm pretty close on the body need another coat of primer to see where I'm at.  Got the rain gutter in on the roof line since the original resin gutters were garbage and started to fit the interior.
> 
> 
> ...


fuck your a body magician for real... rain gutters? shit your a bad man...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 26 2011, 03:28 AM~19964513
> *Everyone is doing a great job. I'm still in this one. After 2 coats of primer and a very light coat of filler and hours of sanding I'm pretty close on the body need another coat of primer to see where I'm at.  Got the rain gutter in on the roof line since the original resin gutters were garbage and started to fit the interior.
> 
> 
> ...


man these 58's are killer great work guy's


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Feb 26 2011, 01:30 AM~19964524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 26 2011, 08:47 AM~19965355
> *I'm trying...Using the resin roof and back half on this build is the first time I've worked with resin.  It was not very straight and has been a lot of work, but in the end it will be worth it.
> 
> Hydro, your Mr. Traditional, what color should I got with do you think.  I want a classic color w/ possibly a matching interior color....
> ...


 My two cents? :biggrin: Traditional? you got to go two tone.. and for a 58 wagon?
the tones can be divided on the body hood and roof.. like a 56 two tone is divided..
(I never get tired of blue's and yellow's mixed with white or off white) but on another 
58 wagon. I am thinking it would look sweet with a GM jade metallic and gloss white,
it's the color thats on this 61 vert, and the wheels on this glasshouse..and the bottom of my 65..sorry for the grainy pics...




































whats funny , this color looks like a light jade metallic to me, but testers call's it silver blue metallic..
hear is an example of what I mean by dividing the tones on the body, roof and hood. like a 56?





















now matter what you do? you cant miss.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

The color needed something, I hope this was not a mistake?
I will find out tomorrow..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

tension mounts..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

well It only would have been a fail? if I did not try... :happysad: :happysad: 
I still think it was a cool idea.. I think I knew exactly when the flake started to bleed through on the hood.. I will get it better on next one..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HELL YEAH IT WAS A GOOD IDEA :cheesy: AN YOUR RIGHT IF YOU DIDNT TRY IT YOU WOULD HAVE NEVER KNOWN THE OUTCOME.. NOW THAT YOU LEARN'D A FEW THINGS ON THE WAY YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO AN WHAT NOT TO DO FOR THE NEXT ONE..GLAD TO SEE YOU COME OUT OF YOUR COMFORT ZONE ..  KEEP AT IT BRO.. DONT SWEAT THE LIL THINGS AN DONT LET IT STOP YA!! THEY ONLY MAKE YOU A BETTER BUILDER. SOMEONE ON HERE TOLD ME ALLMOST THIS SAME SHIT.(PONCHO?)) .NOW I PASS IT ON TO YOU.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 05:36 PM~19982593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Pancho is a tight ass builder, and a good homie.. so are you Jarel.. 
thanks doggy..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 08:29 PM~19982526
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Markie is this the same WAGON? :0 Bro that looks great!! Is it on it's way back? Did you take care of those small details we talked about?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I seam to have A.D.D with my wagon and can't keep it in fromt of me. :uh: 
One of these days I'll get back to it. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Hydro....Keep the updates coming. I'm gonna try to get back on the 58 tonight. Maybe updates to come later.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 28 2011, 06:53 PM~19983186
> *Markie is this the same WAGON?  :0  Bro that looks great!! Is it on it's way back? Did you take care of those small details we talked about?
> *


 thanks scrape.. no I did not take care of the mold imperfections... but it is the same wagon... I might have to bathe it again.. but I am not upset about it.. I tried to fade two yellow's into a strip then put flake on the strip... but some of the flake found its way to some unwanted parts of the hood..then I was able to sand some of the unwanted flake off the hood.. so I might be able to save it? one way or another I will be sending this car off to you for foil... its just gonna take a few days...
but i am on this bish with a passion.. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 04:36 PM~19982593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks good markie :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

my update on the bonni


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good hydro, keep trying homie it will come out the way you want homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 1 2011, 12:52 AM~19986515
> *looking good hydro, keep trying homie it will come out the way you want homie
> *


 THANKS EVERYBODY.. THE FEEDBACK IS REALLY MOTIVATING.. I AM GOING TO TRY TO DOCTOR THE THE HOOD AREA TOMORROW.. IF I CANT LIVE WITH THE RESULTS
THEN i WILL BATHE HER WITH NO REGRETS..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 08:25 PM~19984226
> *my update on the bonni
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE MY BATH TUB.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 1 2011, 01:34 AM~19986761
> *THANKS EVERYBODY.. THE FEEDBACK IS REALLY MOTIVATING.. I AM GOING TO TRY TO DOCTOR THE THE HOOD AREA TOMORROW.. IF I CANT LIVE WITH THE RESULTS
> THEN i WILL BATHE HER WITH NO REGRETS..
> *


 I painted the hood area last night at 2: am.. hear is the before shot


















you can see where the flake bled outside the line on the hood..

now hear is the after shot..








I can live with this as long as nothing else happens after clear!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

just for future reff....hydro get yourself 2 bottles of 91% rubbing alcohol. it HAS TO BE 91% too.... i put the bonni in it an stipped it in min's.... way better then the brake fluid.. in my op. the bonni was striped ,wet sanded , washed an ready for paint in 28 min's... i allready got the silver back on it !!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 1 2011, 10:16 AM~19988719
> *just for future reff....hydro get yourself 2 bottles of 91% rubbing alcohol. it HAS TO BE 91% too.... i put the bonni in it an stipped it in min's.... way better then the brake fluid.. in my op.  the bonni was striped ,wet sanded , washed an ready for paint in 28 min's... i allready got the silver back on it !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Did u have any bondo on it? i ask cus i know the brake fluid takes some of it off


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 1 2011, 01:28 PM~19988781
> *:0  Did u have any bondo on it? i ask cus i know the brake fluid takes some of it off
> *


na bro. i try not to use any bondo at all if i can... all i use is the plastic sanding dust an ca glue to fill in my gaps then smooth out by sanding...the 64 elco didnt have any filler an the 66 impala wagon had verry very little in the roof..(paper thin) this dont have any kind of bondo filler's in t either..ill post some pics of the plastic body work when i can....its my plastic majic dust....lol.. idk i like doing it this way it works good for me..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 1 2011, 11:16 AM~19988719
> *just for future reff....hydro get yourself 2 bottles of 91% rubbing alcohol. it HAS TO BE 91% too.... i put the bonni in it an stipped it in min's.... way better then the brake fluid.. in my op.  the bonni was striped ,wet sanded , washed an ready for paint in 28 min's... i allready got the silver back on it !!
> 
> 
> ...


 you dont say? great tip... that would cost me a little less.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 28 2011, 07:59 PM~19983888
> *I seam to have A.D.D with my wagon and can't keep it in fromt of me.  :uh:
> One of these days I'll get back to it.  :biggrin:
> *


 Lets all go to BiggC's thread and camp out on his front lawn, 
(if it's not snowing) to help him get his build mojo back.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 05:29 PM~19982526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks split..


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Lookin good Hydro.
Your puttin that baby together to be a head turner..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Mar 1 2011, 06:28 PM~19991902
> *Lookin good Hydro.
> Your puttin that baby together to be a head turner..
> *


thanks GB..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Been workin on mine, just not very much. ;-) Gonna get the body sprayed again :uh: tonight as soon as the munchkin goes to bed, and the paint booth warms up a little....... :biggrin: stay tuned


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I'll bump this back up to the top since it was on page two :biggrin: 

Paint is laid with one more coat to go! Final coat to cover all the undersides. Then time for foil and clear!! 

Went with a light cream for the interior. I think it sets it off. Gonna figure out something to break it up a little bit. Probably, a lil brown in there.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good everyone. I guess you could say I'm a little behind. I hope to have everything starting to wrap up. 

Here's what I got done tonight. Back window frame is cut out and hinged and the interior tub for the rear wagon part is all in place. Need is the layout of that area.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 7 2011, 07:52 PM~20038727
> *Well I'll bump this back up to the top since it was on page two :biggrin:
> 
> Paint is laid with one more coat to go! Final coat to cover all the undersides. Then time for foil and clear!!
> ...


lookin good guys... the 57 is has a whole different box look to it.. almost like it should
be a four door.. but its a two door, witch makes it very different.. 
that 58 has very clean cuts and sharp body work..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 8 2011, 03:14 AM~20039810
> *Looking good everyone. I guess you could say I'm a little behind.  I hope to have everything starting to wrap up.
> 
> Here's what I got done tonight. Back window frame is cut out and hinged and the interior tub for the rear wagon part is all in place. Need is the layout of that area.
> ...



Looks good Mike. Bish is looking real clean so far! Love how it looks with it slammed like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 8 2011, 04:55 AM~20040491
> *Looks good Mike. Bish is looking real clean so far! Love how it looks with it slammed like that. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks....appreciate it. It will be as low as possible, but with the suspension, not just tires glued in..... :biggrin:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

How do you change the rear end of the AMT impala to do a wagon (2 tail lights) or Belair with 4 tail lights?

That wagon looks pretty good


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry, but Im talkin about the 1958


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i used a amt body and a 58 sedan roof/rear. was a tuff challenge too.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 8 2011, 11:16 AM~20042453
> *i used a amt body and a 58 sedan roof/rear. was a tuff challenge too.
> 
> 
> ...


This is the same way I did it. This is a VERY hard move...the resin version is NOT the same size as the AMT so there is a lot of fitment to be done. The interior panels are a pain also.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 8 2011, 12:14 AM~20039810
> *Looking good everyone. I guess you could say I'm a little behind.  I hope to have everything starting to wrap up.
> 
> Here's what I got done tonight. Back window frame is cut out and hinged and the interior tub for the rear wagon part is all in place. Need is the layout of that area.
> ...


I'll pick it up from you Mike. Trade you for a 66 wagon.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Too bad 1958 Chevy wagon promos are always warped to crap . I would start with one of those but they look like more trouble than your resin roof on the AMT.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 8 2011, 12:16 PM~20042453
> *i used a amt body and a 58 sedan roof/rear. was a tuff challenge too.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn dude.. nice work.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Mar 8 2011, 01:38 PM~20043300
> *Too bad 1958 Chevy wagon promos are always warped to crap . I would start with one of those but they look like more trouble than your resin roof on the AMT.
> *




















yea your talking about a different kind of plastic, that is over 52 years old..
Your right, i would not recommend doing a whole lot of body fab's on these kind of piece's.. but i think they hold there own just the way they are, if you can get a straight one.. I am going to do up this blue with a 58 donor kit.. after its foiled I am going to get it cleared with future wax.. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 8 2011, 12:58 PM~20043080
> *I'll pick it up from you Mike. Trade you for a 66 wagon.
> *


Yeah, then I can add that 66 Chevelle wagon to the other 12 of them that I already have. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 28 2011, 10:59 PM~19983888
> *I seam to have A.D.D with my wagon and can't keep it in fromt of me.  :uh:
> One of these days I'll get back to it.  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL i get that modelers A.D.D. all the time! however its played in my favor a lil while! i got some work on the '61! :biggrin: 
i had already sprayed the undies......








but it needed some detail, so i threw downa lil foil on the undies!
















now im just fightin the scratch built guts! :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the bottom is lookin good Hock. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 12:43 AM~20079346
> *the bottom is lookin good Hock. :biggrin:
> *


not so much for the guts huh markie!! :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 13 2011, 02:56 AM~20079386
> *not so much for the guts huh markie!! :happysad:    :biggrin:
> *


you'll get 'em figured out bro, you're on the right track !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 28 2011, 09:59 PM~19983888
> *I seam to have A.D.D with my wagon and can't keep it in fromt of me.  :uh:
> One of these days I'll get back to it.  :biggrin:
> *


Im right there with ya man. Ran into a snag with mine and had to put it up for a lil bit before it became lil itsy bitsy pieces :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Mar 13 2011, 12:56 AM~20079386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no no: dont let that happen..


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 03:48 PM~20081726
> *I see clean cuts on the interior..  but the bottom is already got the pop
> effect to it... :wow:
> no no: dont let that happen..
> *


Naw Ima get back on it. Screwed up on my chassis but I got another one comin from a homie so Ill get right back on it as soon as I get it  :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 13 2011, 05:39 PM~20082834
> *Naw Ima get back on it. Screwed up on my chassis but I got another one comin from a homie so Ill get right back on it as soon as I get it    :cheesy:
> *


what are you building again tunz? a 57? or was that scurape?! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:biggrin: 57 WAGON, was in my corner, but I thought I saw another 57 out there... Not sure who.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 13 2011, 07:36 PM~20083669
> *:biggrin: 57 WAGON, was in my corner, but I thought I saw another 57 out there... Not sure who.
> *


<---- :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 13 2011, 07:57 PM~20082944
> *what are you building again tunz? a 57? or was that scurape?! :happysad:
> *


Revell 57 Nomad :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit i gotta get back to mine eventually.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 13 2011, 08:55 PM~20084556
> *shit i gotta get back to mine eventually.
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

not to discourage the 2 sick ass 58 2 doors goin on in here....but i was just on a site that has R&R stuff, and they offer a 2 door 58 wagon!!! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 17 2011, 06:15 PM~20116303
> *not to discourage the 2 sick ass 58 2 doors goin on in here....but i was just on a site that has R&R stuff, and they offer a 2 door 58 wagon!!! :0
> *


The R&R is what we both used. It's a brick. You have to take the roof off of it, stretch it and put it on a standard 58 body. I started with that exact body. They make it in a panel, so you have to do all the work on the side windows as well.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 17 2011, 07:44 PM~20117164
> *The R&R is what we both used.  It's a brick.  You have to take the roof off of it, stretch it and put it on a standard 58 body.  I started with that exact body.  They make it in a panel, so you have to do all the work on the side windows as well.
> *


 Wagon Buildoff? I forgot all about this thing, is anybody still in this wagon train?
(kidding) I was just on the r+r site. it seams they have the 58 in sedan deliver and
wagon form..and 4 door.... but I do feel that what you and 408 did is the just right 
combination,.. duchtone is doing a fabricated 58 too.. that makes three in the buildoff.. 
(hint) If I saw more progress pics in this thread? maybe i would not forget that 
we are haven buildoff.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 17 2011, 07:44 PM~20117164
> *The R&R is what we both used.  It's a brick.  You have to take the roof off of it, stretch it and put it on a standard 58 body.  I started with that exact body.  They make it in a panel, so you have to do all the work on the side windows as well.
> *


 Wagon Buildoff? I forgot all about this thing, is anybody still in this wagon train?
(kidding) I was just on the r+r site. it seams they have the 58 in sedan deliver and
wagon form..and 4 door.... but I do feel that what you and 408 did is the just right 
combination,.. duchtone is doing a fabricated 58 too.. that makes three in the buildoff.. 
(hint) If I saw more progress pics in this thread? maybe i would not forget that 
we are haven buildoff.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 17 2011, 10:25 PM~20118882
> *Wagon Buildoff? I forgot all about this thing,  is anybody still in this wagon train?
> (kidding) I was just on the r+r site. it seams they have the 58 in sedan deliver and
> wagon form..and 4 door.... but I do feel that what you and 408 did is the just right
> ...


lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 17 2011, 05:15 PM~20116303
> *not to discourage the 2 sick ass 58 2 doors goin on in here....but i was just on a site that has R&R stuff, and they offer a 2 door 58 wagon!!! :0
> *


tru, but they have the wagon moldings, in which our case we wanted to have the 58 impala chrome moldings all the way around :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 18 2011, 07:51 AM~20120642
> *tru, but they have the wagon moldings, in which our case we wanted to have the 58 impala chrome moldings all the way around :biggrin:
> *


 oh fuck yea.. good point.. that makes a big ass difference..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Workin on the pace car right now Homer.  I should be done with her tonight. Then both will be back on their way. Then I can get back to the 57 Wagon  Foiling her as soon as these are done


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 18 2011, 07:51 AM~20120642
> *tru, but they have the wagon moldings, in which our case we wanted to have the 58 impala chrome moldings all the way around :biggrin:
> *


good point! :happysad: i just threw it out there for the builders who want a 58 2 door and cant build one like you two did! :happysad: no disrespect! :happysad:  ill get back to my wagon now! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Here you go Dro!! She's just needin some clear now. 



















Hope you like it brother!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 18 2011, 07:14 PM~20124855
> *Here you go Dro!! She's just needin some clear now.
> 
> 
> ...


 hOW DID i MISS THIS YESTERDAY? SAY DAH MARKIE.. 
iT LOOKS GOOD CONSIDERING I DID NOT LEAVE YOU WITH THE BEST PAINT..
DO THE DOOR HANDLES AND I WILL BE YOUR FRIEND FOR LIFE! :biggrin: 
I BORED TOO.. I NEED TO COMPLETE SOMETHING ABOUT NOW..THANKS SCRAPE..
i HOPE I CAUGHT YOU IN TIME..?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well this is thread is dead as fuck. :| Oh well, here's more shots for you Markie. 



























And I've gotten a little foil done on my 57. I still have a little bit to do on it and touch up a few spots, but it's coming along nicely, I think. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I need to get started on mine. SMH.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 19 2011, 02:20 PM~20129699
> *Well this is thread is dead as fuck. :|  Oh well, here's more shots for you Markie.
> 
> 
> ...


 YOUR RIGHT WE DO HAVE A SHORTAGE OF PICTURES ON THIS THREAD ABOUT NOW.. BUT YOU HAVE TO ADMIT? WHEN YOU GUYS DO DECIDE TO POST,
THIS THREAD IS ON FIRE! I LIKE THE 57 ITS REALLY COMING ALONG..
YOU STILL HAVE TO FOIL THE DOOR HANDLE'S ON BOTH OUR CARS...
IM REALLY SORRY FOR THE WAY I PACKAGED THE CARS.. I WONT DO THAT NO MORE.. i CANT WAIT TO GET THEM BACK.. :biggrin: YOU MUST HAVE BIG PLANS FOR THE INTERIOR OF THE 57? WE'LL BE WATCHING..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TTT :happysad:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

been playin with the paint, im still goin with purple, but wanted a blue base coat, all my suspension is done, moving freely jsut need to figure out how to fit three survos up in this bitch! got some gutar string for the survo and some tubing hopfuly i can finish the hydros by june, if not, the car will !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Mar 22 2011, 12:23 PM~20151191
> *been playin with the paint, im still goin with purple, but wanted a blue base coat, all my suspension is done, moving freely  jsut need to figure out how to fit three survos up in this bitch! got some gutar string for the survo and some tubing hopfuly i can finish the hydros by june, if not, the car will !
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOOKIN GOOD MAN... :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Mar 22 2011, 12:23 PM~20151191
> *been playin with the paint, im still goin with purple, but wanted a blue base coat, all my suspension is done, moving freely  jsut need to figure out how to fit three survos up in this bitch! got some gutar string for the survo and some tubing hopfuly i can finish the hydros by june, if not, the car will !
> 
> 
> ...



Thats gonna be sick homie !


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 22 2011, 10:33 AM~20151258
> *THATS LOOKIN GOOD MAN... :cheesy:
> *


thank you mang, much apreaciated, im tryin tooth and nail to keep up lol


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

some more pics of the build, just keepin people poseted caes they forgot


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

what is the end date on this build off again?


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 22 2011, 10:58 AM~20151453
> *what is the end date on this build off again?
> *


some time in june


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone+Mar 22 2011, 10:49 AM~20151362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MAY 15... LESS THAN 60 DAYS AWAY..


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 22 2011, 11:19 AM~20151632
> *damm this has come along way..  did this man say three servo's? OH SHIT.. :biggrin:  i CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS DONE..
> MAY 15...  LESS THAN 60 DAYS AWAY..
> *



hell yeah one for the front two for the back, im tryin to wait for this sell, there 14 bucks a piece but i can get them for 7 bucks, but yeah front back three wheel


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Mar 22 2011, 11:41 AM~20151768
> *hell yeah one for the front two for the back, im tryin to wait for this sell, there 14 bucks a piece but i can get them for 7 bucks, but yeah front back three wheel
> *


 i WANT TO KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT IT WHEN IT HAPPENS..
I KNOW i SAID i WAS NOT GOING TO DO IT? BUT i AM WAITING ON THE JB WELD 
TO DRY NOW, ON A GLASSHOUSE FRAME.. THAT i AM PUTTING SWITCH'S ON..
THE FRONT WILL BE STANDARD U-BAR WITH A JOHNSON.. BUT THE BACK i AM TRYING SOME RETARDED SHIT THAT I NEVER DONE BEFORE.. WITH SOME TRAILING ARMS THAT ARE 2 INCH'S LONG.. :uh:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 22 2011, 01:27 PM~20152525
> *i WANT TO KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT IT WHEN IT HAPPENS..
> I KNOW i SAID i WAS NOT GOING TO DO IT? BUT i AM WAITING ON THE JB WELD
> TO DRY NOW, ON A GLASSHOUSE FRAME..  THAT i AM PUTTING SWITCH'S ON..
> ...


That's what I want to do too wit a regal or a g body, extend the back trailing arms so I can lick back bumber with out the assed raised, but at the same time lock up, but after the wagon im goin in wit dat project, just want to figure out the movement on the wagon first


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Mar 23 2011, 12:19 AM~20158129
> *That's what I want to do too wit a regal or a g body, extend the back trailing arms so I can lick back bumber with out the assed raised, but at the same time lock up, but after the wagon im goin in wit dat project, just want to figure out the movement on the wagon first
> *


















I got a test run in my thread.. for a glasshouse experiment.. :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

You got a servo in the back? just want to learn how to plumb the thick ass guatar string through a tube to make my cylinders go out, I have a video some were on my first post lol and instead of a servo I used a small motor, but I got the basic concept


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Mar 23 2011, 05:22 AM~20158685
> *You got a servo in the back?  just want to learn how to plumb the thick ass guatar string through a tube to make my cylinders go out, I have a video some were on my first  post lol and instead of a servo I used a small motor, but I got the basic concept
> *


no; still no servo's..its a baby jackson in the front. and a johnson taped to the back 
just for weight.. once I work out the kinks? I will figure out how to add cylinders,
drive shaft, and chain in the back..then I will hook up the johnson and lift the front.
I just wont understand that servo shit untill I see it upclose and personal..
guitar string? damm I want to see that..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, I haven't been posting any progress pics on here, but this is my main project right now.. 

this is where I'm at right now with Space Ghost..










gotta do up the engine tonight


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking pretty clean in here fellas. I been jambed up at work again :uh: but it pays the bills right :biggrin: I have a few more small things to do with Hydros vehicles, and also the foiling to finish. I hope to have the Wagon(s) in clear tomorrow. All things depending. Wifey's got a damn Honey Do list waiting for me this weekend, but I should be able to squeeze in some time at the bench! :biggrin: 


BTW does anyone have any 57 skirts or anything that might fit the 57 well they are willing to give a brother? 

Or if needbe, I have some flocking I can swap you for!! Thanks fellas... Keep up the good work in here!! 2 months left!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Mar 23 2011, 11:11 AM~20160528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey scrape, find someone who is willing to cast them, and willing to do it fast?
and i will send them a pair to cast... for all of us! (hit up one of the homies and see
what they say..?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sorry for the shitty pic..still have to do the blue on the bottom...but im out again.. so i have to go buy more today maybe ill get it painted with alil clear on it tonight!
just wanted to post something...didth want ya guy's to think i quit! ill get r done..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks bad ass Jeral! :thumbsup:

I made a shout out Markie. We'll see what happens


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 24 2011, 08:25 AM~20168277
> *Looks bad ass Jeral! :thumbsup:
> 
> I made a shout out Markie. We'll see what happens
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 24 2011, 08:06 AM~20168157
> *sorry for the shitty pic..still have to do the blue on the bottom...but im out again.. so i have to go buy more today maybe ill get it painted with alil clear on it tonight!
> just wanted to post something...didth want ya guy's to think i quit! ill get r done..
> 
> ...


LOL your a lot farther then most jeral!! looks good!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so The Wagon is almost done. One more coat of Clear and she's ready. Still have to finish polising the monza Markie. but he's a sneak preview of the Pace Wagon


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 25 2011, 10:00 AM~20177698
> *Ok, so The Wagon is almost done. One more coat of Clear and she's ready. Still have to finish polising the monza Markie. but he's a sneak preview of the Pace Wagon
> 
> 
> ...


 I get Danish too? what a great bonus.. the pace car is in full affect..
yum yum.. I cant wait... :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got some limited build time in to get my 61 wagon done!
i got the air bags and the rear end in and done! paint foil and all!
























diggin into the front end.........
























got all the carpet in and done...








mocked up the seats and sound goodies to see how'd they fit








and a teaser on the engine and my 1ST wired dist.! :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 25 2011, 11:36 PM~20183709
> *i got some limited build time in to get my 61 wagon done!
> i got the air bags and the rear end in and done! paint foil and all!
> 
> ...


that shit looks badass


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 25 2011, 11:36 PM~20183709
> *i got some limited build time in to get my 61 wagon done!
> i got the air bags and the rear end in and done! paint foil and all!
> 
> ...


ALL RIGHT.... THATS FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL.. ALL THE WAY AROUND... OUTSTANDING..
EXCELLENT...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i'tll get there hydro.....FOR ALL WHO WERE IN THE WAGON BUILD OFF.......TIMES RUNNIN OUT! IM IN A SCRAMBLE NOW! TYRIN TO FINISH!! we had like 40 entries......we have maybe 10...WHERE YA'LL AT!!! :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 25 2011, 11:53 PM~20183808
> * i'tll get there hydro.....FOR ALL WHO WERE IN THE WAGON BUILD OFF.......TIMES RUNNIN OUT! IM IN A SCRAMBLE NOW! TYRIN TO FINISH!! we had like 40 entries......we have maybe 10...WHERE YA'LL AT!!! :happysad:
> *


WAIT UNTIL APRIL? WE ARE GONNA SEE WAGONS COMING OUT OF THE 
WOODWORK... SOME OF THE BADDEST BUILDERS HAVE NOT POSTED A PROGRESS 
PICTURE YET? iT'S GONNA BE CRAZY... i THINK EVERYBODY IS HAVING FUN..
BUT YEA I AM BETTING THAT NOT EVERYBODY MAKES IT TO THE FINISH LINE..?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

APRIL?!...i thought the dead line was in june/july?! 6 month build off... feb to july is 6 months!? CHECK IN WAGONEERS!! :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 12:09 AM~20183874
> *APRIL?!...i thought the dead line was in june/july?! 6 month build off... feb to july is 6 months!? CHECK IN WAGONEERS!! :happysad:
> *


 :around:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 12:09 AM~20183874
> *APRIL?!...i thought the dead line was in june/july?! 6 month build off... feb to july is 6 months!? CHECK IN WAGONEERS!! :happysad:
> *


 MAY 15 IS THE DEADLINE.. i thought thats what i said? but in my defense I have 
alot of brain cells that have left me a long time ago...

I was just saying wait until april, because that's when alot of fools are going to be 
down to the wire.. and we are going to see some last minute wagoners...
with some sick builds...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 12:29 AM~20183961
> *MAY 15 IS THE DEADLINE.. i thought thats what i said? but in my defense I have
> alot of brain cells that have left me a long time ago...
> 
> ...


OK MAY 15TH IS THE CUT OFF TIME!! BE DONE OR BE LEFT OUT!! :0 :happysad: i better get on it!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2010, 02:01 PM~19245295
> *I am not rule Nazi! lol I say a Hearse can get in. I say a partially started wagon is
> good to go as well!  I figure a may or june completion dead line should be more than
> fair.. I know everybody has other builds to worry about..  build off's and other
> ...


 I bumped this old post from the first page.. I did say may or june..but its 
officially may 15... we ironed that out already...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 12:39 AM~20184007
> *OK MAY 15TH IS THE CUT OFF TIME!! BE DONE OR BE LEFT OUT!! :0  :happysad: i better get on it!!
> *


 yea and we do have a thread for the completed wagons witch I will bump on April 1st
and May 1st if no body else post on it..so it does not get to far back..
Once again... Great work Hock...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

my update 

primered the interior for paint 


















secret stash  









:0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 26 2011, 12:51 AM~20184058
> *my update
> 
> primered the interior for paint
> ...


i DID NOT KNOW THE KIT HAD A DOOR IN THE FLOOR BOARD?
OH SNAP.. OPEN THAT HATCH UP AND PUT SOMETHING IN IT..
HYDRO'S OR BATTERYS OR A SPARE TIRE OR AMPS OR SOMETHING.. :wow:
OKAY i AM A RETARD..LOL i DID NOT KNOW THE DOOR WAS OPEN IN THE SECOND 
PICTURE.....
NEVER MIND... :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 04:28 AM~20184137
> *i DID NOT KNOW THE KIT HAD A DOOR IN THE FLOOR BOARD?
> OH SNAP.. OPEN THAT HATCH UP AND PUT SOMETHING IN IT..
> HYDRO'S OR BATTERYS OR A SPARE TIRE OR AMPS OR SOMETHING.. :wow:
> ...



:angry: :uh: what do you mean you didnt know? :angry: :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 26 2011, 01:28 AM~20184137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight i wish i want afraid to open the back door up :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 26 2011, 05:52 AM~20184431
> *:angry:  :uh: what do you mean you didnt know?  :angry:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea,, as if this was the first time I tasted my own shoe's..... say dah Mark.. :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 09:56 AM~20185328
> *oh yea,,  as if this was the first time I tasted my own shoe's..... say dah Mark.. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry guys but I don't think I'm gonna be able finish this. I've got some family issues I'm dealing with right now and building is the last thing on my mind at this point.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 26 2011, 03:25 PM~20187146
> *Sorry guys but I don't think I'm gonna be able finish this. I've got some family issues I'm dealing with right now and building is the last thing on my mind at this point.
> *


 STAY STRONG C.. WE HOPE THINGS GET BETTER FOR YOU! :happysad:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 05:31 PM~20187177
> *STAY STRONG C.. WE HOPE THINGS GET BETTER FOR YOU! :happysad:
> *


X2 FAMILY FIRST


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 03:28 AM~20184137
> *i DID NOT KNOW THE KIT HAD A DOOR IN THE FLOOR BOARD?
> OH SNAP.. OPEN THAT HATCH UP AND PUT SOMETHING IN IT..
> HYDRO'S OR BATTERYS OR A SPARE TIRE OR AMPS OR SOMETHING.. :wow:
> ...




LMAO


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Got some work done on my 64 :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 26 2011, 04:55 PM~20187702
> *X2 FAMILY FIRST
> *


x3


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 26 2011, 07:12 PM~20187811
> *Got some work done on my 64 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :wow: sweet!! nice job so far.. :cheesy: can i have it when its done.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 26 2011, 05:12 PM~20187811
> *Got some work done on my 64 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :wow: It's going down,,,,,


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Mar 26 2011, 08:57 PM~20189816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup got to get cracking on it  :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 26 2011, 05:12 PM~20187811
> *Got some work done on my 64 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!! FOUND THIS ON THE 3RD PAGE :happysad: 
ANYWAYS HERES WHERE IM AT SO FAR...I GOT MORE COAT OF CLEAR TO DO THEN ITS POLISH TIME...ANI CAN FIINISH THIS BITCH. :biggrin: 
































ILL GET BETTER PICS IN THE SUN...WHEN ITS DONE!!


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 29 2011, 10:47 PM~20214299
> *WOW!! FOUND THIS ON THE 3RD PAGE :happysad:
> ANYWAYS HERES WHERE IM AT SO FAR...I GOT MORE COAT OF CLEAR TO DO THEN ITS POLISH TIME...ANI CAN FIINISH THIS BITCH. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



DUDE. FOR REAL? THATS WHATS UP PERFECT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 29 2011, 10:55 PM~20214352
> *DUDE. FOR REAL? THATS WHATS UP PERFECT
> *


nothing is ever perfect but thanks .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok here what i got so far from what i could gather fom this thread...

if there is more or someone else would like to add by all means please do!! send
me a pm ill gladly add it to the list.  

or something i forgot please pm me an let meknow an ill add it in there as well..  .....more PRIZE's ...anyone?????

1ST PLACE
HYDRO....57 NOMAD KIT AN $20.
.
DYZCUSTOMS....2-PAGE SPREAD IN LISM MAG IN SEPT..OCT ISSUE.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW....$20.
.
JIMBO...DONATING $50 OF SOMETHING PLEASE FILL IN THE DETAILS..HYDRO.
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT...5 BAGS OF FLOCKING (CHOICE OF COLORS)
.
.
2ND PLACE....
HYDRO...A SET OF RIMS ANY CHOICE FROM SCALEDREAMS.
.
TRENDSETTA68...DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$10.
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT..3 BAGS OF FLOCKING (CHOICE OF COLORS)
.
.
3RD PLACE...
HYDRO... BARE METAL FOIL.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$5
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT...1 BAG OF FLOCKING (SHOICE OF COLOR)


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

the badge...

how do you foil that so clean!?! or is it a photo etch kit? if so, what do you use to glue it to the car without fucking it or the paint up?
[/quote]
i wishi could foil like that link...lol...pm sent bro on the details..  


hydro can you find the list we had to see who all was in this build off or who is still left....i know a couple dropped out..  
POST UP THEM PROGRESS PICKS FELLAS... :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm still in and mine is all done, but figuired i'd wait till all are more closer to being done


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> the badge...
> 
> how do you foil that so clean!?! or is it a photo etch kit? if so, what do you use to glue it to the car without fucking it or the paint up?


i wishi could foil like that link...lol...pm sent bro on the details..  
hydro can you find the list we had to see who all was in this build off or who is still left....i know a couple dropped out..  
POST UP THEM PROGRESS PICKS FELLAS... :cheesy:
[/quote]
:happysad: im trying!!im still in!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 29 2011, 08:47 PM~20214299
> *WOW!! FOUND THIS ON THE 3RD PAGE :happysad:
> ANYWAYS HERES WHERE IM AT SO FAR...I GOT MORE COAT OF CLEAR TO DO THEN ITS POLISH TIME...ANI CAN FIINISH THIS BITCH. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Damn fam, lookin good!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 29 2011, 08:47 PM~20214299
> *WOW!! FOUND THIS ON THE 3RD PAGE :happysad:
> ANYWAYS HERES WHERE IM AT SO FAR...I GOT MORE COAT OF CLEAR TO DO THEN ITS POLISH TIME...ANI CAN FIINISH THIS BITCH. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i like the bottom trim its an eye catcher j nice job


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 01:36 AM~20183709
> *i got some limited build time in to get my 61 wagon done!
> i got the air bags and the rear end in and done! paint foil and all!
> 
> ...


DAAAAAMMMMM!!!!!!! HOW'D I MISS THIS :0 YO THIS IS LOOKIN SWEET! :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I ain't forgot bout this one... I don't want to be labeled a jackwagon :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 30 2011, 11:17 PM~20223952
> *I ain't forgot bout this one... I don't want to be labeled a jackwagon  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...I FORGOT ABOUT THAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> I ain't forgot bout this one... I don't want to be labeled a jackwagon :biggrin:


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats the spirit... lol




> i wishi could foil like that link...lol...pm sent bro on the details..
> hydro can you find the list we had to see who all was in this build off or who is still left....i know a couple dropped out..
> POST UP THEM PROGRESS PICKS FELLAS... :cheesy:


:happysad: im trying!!im still in!
[/quote]
yea I will dig it up. i think I said i would back track every 1st of the month and every 20th? but for the most part? just keep doing what your doing on your end.
and its going to be all good...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry for not postin progress i've had my plate full but its clearing up now. hopefully ill pick up the stuff i need and then bust the hoe out lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

wish i would have caught this build off from the beginning, I love wagons! I never been in a build off before, next time count me in!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 09:08 PM~20223847
> *DAAAAAMMMMM!!!!!!! HOW'D I MISS THIS :0  YO THIS IS LOOKIN SWEET! :cheesy:
> *


LOL you always miss my wagon post!! :tears: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: thats the spirit... lol
> :happysad: im trying!!im still in!


yea I will dig it up. i think I said i would back track every 1st of the month and every 20th? but for the most part? just keep doing what your doing on your end.
and its going to be all good...
[/quote]
any word on da skurts ? :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> yea I will dig it up. i think I said i would back track every 1st of the month and every 20th? but for the most part? just keep doing what your doing on your end.
> and its going to be all good...


any word on da skurts ? :happysad:
[/quote]
scrape told me that Srwoodgrain was going to take care of us, then I sent 
sr a pm a day or two ago, asking for his addresss so I can ship the masters to him,
but he never replied back... as soon as he hits me. I will ship off the master skirts
so they can be casted..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> any word on da skurts ? :happysad:


scrape told me that Srwoodgrain was going to take care of us, then I sent 
sr a pm a day or two ago, asking for his addresss so I can ship the masters to him,
but he never replied back... as soon as he hits me. I will ship off the master skirts
so they can be casted..
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

im still in, lifes in need of attention right now. thats all.all wagons look killer up to this point.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Apr 2 2011, 01:15 PM~20242971
> *im still in, lifes in need of attention right now. thats all.all wagons look killer up to this point.
> *


 44 days left :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

im out this build off too much crap going on


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

About to do a lil work on mine in a bit. Barely even started it! :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Apr 2 2011, 03:41 PM~20243570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: sorry to hear that..


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

44 days left... :uh: :uh: 
I should be able to complete..
You guys are rockin the wagons on this one. 
Good clean builds is all I can say..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Space Ghost update:


















































































tonight will be the interior. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 4 2011, 02:11 PM~20256193
> *Space Ghost update:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

got her painted today


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 4 2011, 12:11 PM~20256193
> *Space Ghost update:
> 
> 
> ...


coming out nice


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 4 2011, 02:11 PM~20256193
> *Space Ghost update:
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!! LOVE THE WHEELS CUSTOM SEATS AN ALL THE DETAIL WORK LOOKIN GOOD MAN.. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 4 2011, 03:18 PM~20256634
> *got her painted today
> 
> 
> ...



Koo, love the color !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 4 2011, 03:55 PM~20257267
> *SWEET!! LOVE THE WHEELS CUSTOM SEATS AN ALL THE DETAIL WORK LOOKIN GOOD MAN.. :cheesy:
> *


thanks fellas!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 4 2011, 06:39 PM~20257580
> *thanks fellas!!
> *



You know Space Ghost is looking good, but it's needing wires on that shit bro!!  :roflmao: We need to get you stocked up on them bitches.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 03:54 PM~20243163
> *44 days left :biggrin:
> *


Dammit dont rush me!  

Haha J/K Markie! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:biggrin: got the body painted an all polish'd up! :biggrin: 
i only had to do 5 times..  but it looks great! just got done cutting an glueing in all the windows..might get the body on the frame tonight then its just a few things left like...bumpers, radiator, hoses, plates, an i think thats it ,, :uh: this thing kicked my ass.. but it will be done very soon... i have no choice but to finish it up i have a show next sunday.. :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yo, Split, that Nomad has a hella nice color on it bro! Nice work!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 4 2011, 12:11 PM~20256193
> *Space Ghost update:
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet bro 
psst dont forget battery line from alternator to battery bro


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Apr 4 2011, 03:09 PM~20257354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Apr 4 2011, 12:11 PM~20256193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 4 2011, 09:01 PM~20260760
> *i dig it.. dig..
> love  the color,, its really lookin good..
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks hydro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Everyone is doing a great job. 

This ride is taking forever to get straight but I'm finally ready for the last primer coat then wet sand an paint. 
Oh and its all hinged...

Closed









Open

















And I have a package going out tomorrow...









That's all for now.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

wagon lookin good mike


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 4 2011, 11:25 PM~20262031
> *wagon lookin good mike
> *


x2 sick wagon.. sick sick..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 4 2011, 10:21 PM~20261556
> *Everyone is doing a great job.
> 
> This ride is taking forever to get straight but I'm finally ready for the last primer coat then wet sand an paint.
> ...


SICK!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good Mike. Chrometech?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's what im thinking. Looks great mike


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 5 2011, 12:21 AM~20261556
> *Everyone is doing a great job.
> 
> This ride is taking forever to get straight but I'm finally ready for the last primer coat then wet sand an paint.
> ...


wagon is coming out great!! :cheesy: hope you get them crome goodies back in time for the build off .. :happysad: this is one of my favs...these 58's are sick!! . i thuoght crome tech to forever? let me know i need to start getting some stuff done too.. not for the bonni but for other builds..if ya can send me a pm on how you set up your tree lik what size is it what did you used for the parts to stay on how long an how much is was..like i said i need some goodies done too..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Apr 4 2011, 11:25 PM~20262031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They offer rush jobs....I'll let you know the process...this is my first time.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 4 2011, 06:44 PM~20258608
> *You know Space Ghost is looking good, but it's needing wires on that shit bro!!  :roflmao: We need to get you stocked up on them bitches.
> *


LOL.. wires are too common to me. trying to blend some different flavors :nicoderm:. Gotta cpl Caddys in the works & those will def have wires tho :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 4 2011, 08:37 PM~20259693
> *looks sweet bro
> psst dont forget battery line from alternator to battery bro
> *


good looking out homie!!  yeah, I had that planned & the hole is there for it, just must've forgot to run it.. was getting sleepy there. just noticed I haven't put the oil filler tube on there yet either :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

anyone got a spare rearend and front a-arm assembly for a 57 ? :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 5 2011, 01:38 PM~20265860
> *anyone got a spare rearend and front a-arm assembly for a 57 ?  :happysad:
> *


 what happened :wow: ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 5 2011, 11:02 PM~20270941
> *what happened :wow: ?
> *


instead of doing research and drilling the hole in the spokes wider i cut and shaved the rear end and a-arm thing's that go in the wheel to narrow and one of the a-arms broke in the process my stupidity 


edit : i did this awhile back when i first got the kit i just been looking for the parts but no luck


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:17 PM~20271081
> *instead of doing research and drilling the hole in the spokes wider i cut and shaved the rear end and a-arm thing's that go in the wheel to narrow and one of the a-arms broke in the process my stupidity
> edit : i did this awhile back when i first got the kit i just been looking for the parts but no luck
> *


front spindle? :dunno:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 4 2011, 10:21 PM~20261556
> *Everyone is doing a great job.
> 
> This ride is taking forever to get straight but I'm finally ready for the last primer coat then wet sand an paint.
> ...


the 58 looks CRAZY good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 5 2011, 11:21 PM~20271125
> *front spindle? :dunno:
> *


yea broke and cant even find the front suspension i got the rearend though


----------



## M Right (Apr 3, 2011)

i think wagons are good....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TEASER PIC... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks bad ass Jeral.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 6 2011, 05:57 PM~20276542
> *Looks bad ass Jeral.
> *


x2 got an extra set of eagles :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 6 2011, 08:36 PM~20276945
> *x2 got an extra set of eagles  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FELLAS. :cheesy: .AS FAR AS AN EXTRA SET OF THEM EAGLES....YES AN NO.. :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 6 2011, 07:57 PM~20276542
> *Looks bad ass Jeral.
> *



X2 !


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 6 2011, 08:22 PM~20278280
> *THANKS FELLAS. :cheesy: .AS FAR AS AN EXTRA SET OF THEM EAGLES....YES AN NO.. :happysad:
> *


  hulk mad hulk want eagles now  




:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:31 PM~20271210
> *yea broke and cant even find the front suspension i got the rearend though
> *


 dude lets see if we can find you something.. ? can you use uppers and lowers 
from another car? 
send me a picture of what is broke, maybe I can replace it with a one that has no brakes..and i will use your parts later on...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 6 2011, 10:07 PM~20279493
> *dude lets see if we can find you something.. ? can you use uppers and lowers
> from another car?
> send me a picture of what is broke, maybe I can replace it with a one that has no brakes..and i will use your parts later on...
> *


i tried other car parts but the thing is they are too big im watching a parts car on ebay im just waiting on money from someone so i can bid on it 

and i dont got any pics of it i lost the whole front piece thanks though hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 6 2011, 10:41 PM~20279775
> *i tried other car parts but the thing is they are too big im watching a parts car on ebay im just waiting on money from someone so i can bid on it
> 
> and i dont got any pics of it i lost the whole front piece thanks though hydro
> *


you have come so far.. good luck on the parts car deal..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 6 2011, 11:30 PM~20280187
> *you have come so far.. good luck on the parts car deal..
> *


i know it sucks but hopefully i can finish this in time :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 5 2011, 03:38 PM~20265860
> *anyone got a spare rearend and front a-arm assembly for a 57 ?  :happysad:
> *


post a pic im sure i got both  i have a couple 57's depending on what one you got.. dont need to loose anymore people over a few parts!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 7 2011, 08:59 AM~20281895
> *post a pic im sure i got both   i have a couple 57's depending on what  one you got.. dont need to loose anymore people over a few parts!
> *


let me see if i can find a pic 

and
let me see if i can get this 56 chassis to work that i just got from {candilove} big thanks


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bouncing this off of page TWO! :uh: 

Got some work done fellas! Dont mind the undercarrige. I still have to chorme the undies, and what not. Still needs polished, and the interior and engine are on the block now.  Hope ya'll like.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 8 2011, 10:02 AM~20291199
> *Bouncing this off of page TWO! :uh:
> 
> Got some work done fellas! Dont mind the undercarrige. I still have to chorme the undies, and what not. Still needs polished, and the interior and engine are on the block now.   Hope ya'll like.
> ...


 hell yea.. looks good, I saw it on off topic, but i started falling asleep in front of the 
monitor.. hey bro I pm'd the sr. like three times over the course of a couple of days
and I got no reply.. other wise i would have sent those skirts off already..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 8 2011, 01:08 PM~20291244
> *hell yea.. looks good,  I saw it on off topic, but i started falling asleep in front of the
> monitor..  hey bro I pm'd the sr. like three times over the course of a couple of days
> and I got no reply.. other wise i would have sent those skirts off already..
> *



I guess he's just busy bro. I dont know. I will shoot him a PM. I havent seen him on too much lately.


Thank you bro! I am intent on finishing this build off!  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 8 2011, 10:12 AM~20291270
> *I guess he's just busy bro. I dont know. I will shoot him a PM. I havent seen him on too much lately.
> Thank you bro! I am intent on finishing this build off!  :biggrin:
> *


36 days and counting! :biggrin: 


(dude the suspense is killing me) give it to me strait doc, I can take the bad new's
take a picture of the monza..so I can identify the body?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

awww :tears: 

damn I gotta get mine finished up..

Scurape: Nomad looks dope brutha! really like the color & what you did with the roof :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 8 2011, 10:02 AM~20291199
> *Bouncing this off of page TWO! :uh:
> 
> Got some work done fellas! Dont mind the undercarrige. I still have to chorme the undies, and what not. Still needs polished, and the interior and engine are on the block now.   Hope ya'll like.
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i started my wagon entry today i painted the body and i will do the foil tomorrow let me know what you guys think


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks hella NICE!! Like the two tone!


Dave, Split, Thanks guys!!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 13 2011, 04:52 AM~20326748
> *Looks hella NICE!! Like the two tone!
> Dave, Split, Thanks guys!!
> *


thanks your 57 looks killer i like the color


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 13 2011, 06:47 AM~20326731
> *i started my wagon entry today i painted the body and i will do the foil tomorrow let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

You guys are really droppin the bomb with those builds.
Super nice jobs on the wagons. :thumbsup: :boink: 
Have to get busy.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 13 2011, 04:47 AM~20326731
> *i started my wagon entry today i painted the body and i will do the foil tomorrow let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


sick bro what tape did you use for those patterns ?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 13 2011, 04:47 AM~20326731
> *i started my wagon entry today i painted the body and i will do the foil tomorrow let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


 Im diggin it..


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Update on the Dodge.. Yes I am still in it.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
. Added new side trim, custom panels, more tunes to blow out the windows, slider moon roof done. Now off to prime and paint..


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 13 2011, 10:43 AM~20328736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Apr 13 2011, 05:45 PM~20332020
> *Update on the Dodge.. Yes I am still in it.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> . Added new side trim, custom panels, more tunes to blow out the windows, slider moon roof done. Now off to prime and paint..
> 
> ...


 check that out.. i like the interior GB.. those cuts on the roof and tailgate are 
cool too..


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 6 2011, 05:44 PM~20276429
> *TEASER PIC... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dude are u serious!!! See I knew this was gona be one of the hardest cars to beat lol man hands down EXelent work bro!! I just knew it!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Apr 13 2011, 07:45 PM~20332020
> *Update on the Dodge.. Yes I am still in it.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> . Added new side trim, custom panels, more tunes to blow out the windows, slider moon roof done. Now off to prime and paint..
> 
> ...


this is looing great cant wait to see it done... keep up the great work. :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Apr 14 2011, 05:12 AM~20335937
> *Dude are u serious!!! See I knew this was gona be one of the hardest cars to beat lol man hands down EXelent work bro!! I just knew it!
> *


thanks bro.... but the compitition in here is no joke... :0 all great builders some are finished an just holding out... :biggrin: other's will be done soon...tons of great builds yet to see...everyone is doin a great job keep at em  an get em done before the deadline...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good guys!! i got the new baby and wifey home and setteled in, so im tryin to get some table time in!  whats the official count down # markie!! :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on the little one Joe!!


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks guys for the great comments..
Dodge is in prime and waitin for the final sand. Then to paint.
Will keep posted.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 14 2011, 12:33 PM~20338553
> *lookin good guys!! i got the new baby and wifey home and setteled in, so im tryin to get some table time in!  whats the official count down # markie!! :0
> *


 31 days big daddy! :biggrin: (no ****)


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 08:43 PM~20342376
> *31 days big daddy! :biggrin:  (no ****)
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

ok guys, i got to the bench and got some done.will get pics up in the next couple days it is a part box build. started with a trashed belair added a front section of roof and pillars from a 90's monti carlo race car moved back and slimmed original roof from belair to make rear section.also chopped original height down few inches so it has a different look now little old, little new.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Apr 14 2011, 10:49 PM~20343393
> *ok guys, i got to the bench and got some done.will get pics up in the next couple days it is a part box build. started with a trashed belair added a front section of roof and pillars from a 90's monti carlo race car moved back and slimmed  original roof from belair to make rear section.also chopped original height down few inches so it has a different look now little old, little new.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Apr 14 2011, 10:49 PM~20343393
> *ok guys, i got to the bench and got some done.will get pics up in the next couple days it is a part box build. started with a trashed belair added a front section of roof and pillars from a 90's monti carlo race car moved back and slimmed  original roof from belair to make rear section.also chopped original height down few inches so it has a different look now little old, little new.
> *


 :0 sounds effin wicked!! NOW PICS!!! :biggrin: ...............so here's my post minus pics! :happysad: i got some sit down time, paint down, undies done, engine done, guts close to done! i need to hurry up and get to this resin body! LOL IT LOOKS SO COOL, BUT IT'S SO WRONG!! :uh: :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

"pics or it didnt happen" right?! 
you can kinda see the "inflated" bags in there....this is as close as i could get with out blurring the pic...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 15 2011, 12:20 PM~20345531
> *"pics or it didnt happen" right?!
> you can kinda see the "inflated" bags in there....this is as close as i could get with out blurring the pic...
> 
> ...


looking good! :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 15 2011, 10:22 AM~20345545
> *looking  good! :cheesy:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Apr 13 2011, 06:45 PM~20332020
> *Update on the Dodge.. Yes I am still in it.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> . Added new side trim, custom panels, more tunes to blow out the windows, slider moon roof done. Now off to prime and paint..
> 
> ...


that's wild man. I love the doors


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 15 2011, 11:20 AM~20345531
> *"pics or it didnt happen" right?!
> you can kinda see the "inflated" bags in there....this is as close as i could get with out blurring the pic...
> 
> ...


that's dope, the airbags are CLEAN!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 15 2011, 10:20 AM~20345531
> *"pics or it didnt happen" right?!
> you can kinda see the "inflated" bags in there....this is as close as i could get with out blurring the pic...
> 
> ...


 that mo fo really is bagged! thats cool hock.. are the compressors and tanks going to
be visible in the back?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Apr 14 2011, 10:49 PM~20343393
> *ok guys, i got to the bench and got some done.will get pics up in the next couple days it is a part box build. started with a trashed belair added a front section of roof and pillars from a 90's monti carlo race car moved back and slimmed  original roof from belair to make rear section.also chopped original height down few inches so it has a different look now little old, little new.
> *


There you guys go some pics to start, more as i get farther :biggrin: 
sorry for bad pics


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Apr 15 2011, 04:06 PM~20347611
> *There you guys go some pics to start, more as i get farther :biggrin:
> sorry for bad pics
> 
> ...


that thing looks pretty crazy


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

update got this chasis from a 56 i think fits ok ill make it work :biggrin:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 15 2011, 10:20 AM~20345531
> *"pics or it didnt happen" right?!
> you can kinda see the "inflated" bags in there....this is as close as i could get with out blurring the pic...
> 
> ...


 That is a wild looking chassis. Nice job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Apr 15 2011, 04:06 PM~20347611
> *There you guys go some pics to start, more as i get farther :biggrin:
> sorry for bad pics
> 
> ...


 That gives the chezoom chevy a wild look..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 15 2011, 11:15 AM~20345961
> *that mo fo really is bagged! thats cool hock.. are the compressors and tanks going to
> be visible in the back?
> *


yezsir! tank and dual chrome compressors from the hilux truck kit!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

great work guys.. every body is getting down..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

leave it to me to get close to completion, and then mess up on mounting the rear bumper.. i still have to mount the radiator, battery and water bottle.. but all in all I am very happy... Once again I have to thank Scur-rape-init for the foil and clear,
He had the vision and patients to know that the first paint was not going to cut it..
then he sent the car back for me to start over .. and I am real glad he did.. 
The 2011 Wagon Train Pace Car....It is a great honor to be able to kick it with so many powerful builders,, and good friends..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice finish markie! at least we have a pace car for those who do finish! :happysad: im tryin!! bout to throw some red and white paint down for the guts! with that color combo i pretty much have 1 shot! :0 ill prob. use foil as tape to make sure there's no bleed through! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 17 2011, 06:25 PM~20360339
> *nice finish markie! at least we have a pace car for those who do finish! :happysad: im tryin!! bout to throw some red and white paint down for the guts! with that color combo i pretty much have 1 shot! :0 ill prob. use foil as tape to make sure there's no bleed through! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 I know its going to be sick when you finish... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 17 2011, 08:25 PM~20360339
> *nice finish markie! at least we have a pace car for those who do finish! :happysad: im tryin!! bout to throw some red and white paint down for the guts! with that color combo i pretty much have 1 shot! :0 ill prob. use foil as tape to make sure there's no bleed through! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> looks good!!! its allmost that time... :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Nice job Hydro looks good,i like the colours and rims :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

any new updates anyone ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged+Apr 17 2011, 07:30 PM~20360726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know my car cant stand up to alot of the wagons that is in the buildoff? but i really
do like it, and since it is the pace car for the competition I am really hoping that 
it has a place in the wagon fest spread thats going to be in the SLM magazine?
damm that would be exciting..









what did you mean when you said ( use foil as tape to make sure there is no bleed
through)? are you talking about useing bare metal as masking tape? :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

what slm mag ????

street low ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:08 PM~20362689
> *what slm mag ????
> 
> street low ??? :biggrin:
> *


 scale lowrider magazine...dyzcustoms is bringing back one the model mag's
for you builders, and there is going to be a spread about the wagon fest
and (if i remember?) the winner will get a 3 page lay out! :biggrin: 
the guy does not show up to much lately, i know he's been busy with personal life
and what not? but i got a pm from him not long ago and i am confident that he is 
determined and capable of getting the magazine off the ground..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 11:35 PM~20362823
> *scale lowrider magazine...dyzcustoms is bringing back one the model mag's
> for you builders, and there is going to be a spread about the wagon fest
> and (if i remember?) the winner will get a 3 page lay out! :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: 

3 page layout :wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I looked but didn't see it, whens the due date on this?? Cause if can I'm gonna try an finsh mine up now that things are cool on the home front.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 18 2011, 02:59 AM~20363086
> *I looked but didn't see it, whens the due date on this?? Cause if  can I'm gonna try an finsh mine up now that things are cool on the home front.
> *


i think 28 days left!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 02:39 AM~20184007
> *OK MAY 15TH IS THE CUT OFF TIME!! BE DONE OR BE LEFT OUT!! :0  :happysad: i better get on it!!
> *


ttt


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok here what i got so far from what i could gather fom this thread...

if there is more or someone else would like to add by all means please do!! send
me a pm ill gladly add it to the list.  

or something i forgot please pm me an let meknow an ill add it in there as well..  .....more PRIZE's ...anyone?????

1ST PLACE
HYDRO....57 NOMAD KIT AN $20.
.
DYZCUSTOMS....2-PAGE SPREAD IN LISM MAG IN SEPT..OCT ISSUE.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW....$20.
.
JIMBO...DONATING $50 OF SOMETHING PLEASE FILL IN THE DETAILS..HYDRO.
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT...5 BAGS OF FLOCKING (CHOICE OF COLORS)
.
.
2ND PLACE....
HYDRO...A SET OF RIMS ANY CHOICE FROM SCALEDREAMS.
.
TRENDSETTA68...DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$10.
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT..3 BAGS OF FLOCKING (CHOICE OF COLORS)
.
.
3RD PLACE...
HYDRO... BARE METAL FOIL.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$5
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT...1 BAG OF FLOCKING (SHOICE OF COLOR)
ttt


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 06:21 PM~20360314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Hydro...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Apr 18 2011, 06:27 AM~20363532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks GB..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 07:21 PM~20360314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great Markie!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

posted by hydrohype
[/quote] what did you mean when you said ( use foil as tape to make sure there is no bleed
through)? are you talking about useing bare metal as masking tape? :wow:
[/quote]
yezsir! its a little more exspensive of a way to do masking but if done right there should be NO bleed through! especially trying to mix red and white together..... :uh: i think its my only option right now! :happysad:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

How many are still in the build off?


Started some paint work today :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2011, 08:30 PM~20393315
> *How many are still in the build off?
> Started some paint work today :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2011, 08:30 PM~20393315
> *How many are still in the build off?
> Started some paint work today :cheesy:
> 
> ...


looks nice bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2011, 08:30 PM~20393315
> *How many are still in the build off?
> Started some paint work today :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 you mean how many builders did you chase off? lol.. 
(jus kidding) great wagon pancho.. I know we still got more surprise's 
before this thing hits the finish line..


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Set back on the dodge.. 2 toned the paint.. looked good..
Damn top color wouldn't dry.   :angry: 
Into the bath it went. Hope to repaint this weekend.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Apr 22 2011, 10:28 AM~20395437
> *Set back on the dodge.. 2 toned the paint.. looked good..
> Damn top color wouldn't dry.     :angry:
> Into the bath it went. Hope to repaint this weekend.
> *



That sucks bro! Sorry to hear that. 


Im stil in this bitch!! :biggrin: Just gotta get some time off work to work on it! :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2011, 10:30 PM~20393315
> *How many are still in the build off?
> Started some paint work today :cheesy:
> 
> ...


im still here...just holding out like a few others is all.... 
lets see some more pic of your wagon...... :happysad:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm still in this too. Not that I'm a threat or anything :happysad:, but yo just got clear coat & final assembly to go


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2011, 09:30 PM~20393315
> *How many are still in the build off?
> Started some paint work today :cheesy:
> 
> ...


love the roof on this


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thankis fellas I hope to see a good good finish in this build off 



> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 22 2011, 07:29 AM~20395798
> *im still here...just holding out like a few others is all....
> lets see some more pic of your wagon...... :happysad:
> *


That's all I got :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 22 2011, 01:06 PM~20396575
> *Thankis fellas I hope to see a good good finish in this build off
> That's all I got :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

just got some anodized parts for mine :biggrin: 
im stuck on how to do the interior though


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

it seamed like it was only yesterday? when the big question was,
(why such a long time for the buildoff Hydro)? why is the due date so far away? :biggrin: bla bla bla...  
well now our ass's are in the fire! no ****.. some of you 
(work under pressure builders) should be kicking some plastic booty right about now?
:biggrin: tick tock


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

I am still in it...Body stripped and ready for paint again this weekend.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
This was a blessing in disguise. Got a few new caddy parts to add to the body.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im still in it, got the guts goin right now!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this pic came out nice... :cheesy: 
so i decided to share with ya all....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 22 2011, 07:57 PM~20399290
> *this pic came out nice... :cheesy:
> so i decided to share with ya all....
> 
> ...


 :0 thats called motivation right there!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 22 2011, 07:57 PM~20399290
> *this pic came out nice... :cheesy:
> so i decided to share with ya all....
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "froggy style" you a fool jeral :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 11:00 PM~20399694
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  "froggy style"  you a fool jeral  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...MY NICKNAME HAS BEEN FROG SINCE I WAS A BABY....LOL...

I SHOULD GET SOME PLATES MADE THAT SAY HAWK HUH HYDRO....LOL...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 23 2011, 06:42 AM~20401644
> *LOL...MY NICKNAME  HAS BEEN FROG SINCE I WAS A BABY....LOL...
> 
> I SHOULD GET SOME PLATES MADE THAT SAY HAWK HUH HYDRO....LOL...
> *


 :roflmao: baby frogger :h5: i said i saw uh chicken hawk :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 23 2011, 06:42 AM~20401644
> *LOL...MY NICKNAME  HAS BEEN FROG SINCE I WAS A BABY....LOL...
> 
> I SHOULD GET SOME PLATES MADE THAT SAY HAWK HUH HYDRO....LOL...
> *


lol.. you might as well! I mean a leopard cant change his spots, 

You are the Hawk! you earned that stripe... :biggrin: hey man i cant begin to 
say how nice that wagon looks! you really did a hell of a job on that...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 23 2011, 05:02 PM~20403686
> *lol.. you might as well! I mean a leopard cant change his spots,
> 
> You are the Hawk! you earned that stripe... :biggrin:  hey man i cant begin to
> ...


thanks bro really appreciate that.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 23 2011, 03:10 PM~20403729
> *thanks bro really appreciate that.
> *


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 23 2011, 07:40 PM~20405000
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 oh shhii* look out, its going down! :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 23 2011, 09:53 PM~20406204
> *oh shhii* look out, its going down! :0
> *


:biggrin: not much time left but I seem to do my best builds under presure  :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 22 2011, 01:30 PM~20397295
> *it seamed like it was only yesterday? when the big question was,
> (why such a long time for the buildoff Hydro)? why is the due date so far away? :biggrin:  bla bla bla...
> well now our ass's are in the fire! no ****..  some of you
> ...


 yeaup! 
hey pancho, is that a 69 in the garage? :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got the guts about done and im gonna start messin with this body to get it in primer soon!
here's what i was talking about by using foil as tape markie!  








and heres the finished product! i'm stoked!! i laid down red and white with damn near zero bleed though!! a couple small spots i was able to fix pretty easy since the paint was still tacky :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 24 2011, 10:19 PM~20411303
> *got the guts about done and im gonna start messin with this body to get it in primer soon!
> here's what i was talking about by using foil as tape markie!
> 
> ...



Lookin good Joe!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 24 2011, 06:26 AM~20407395
> *yeaup!
> hey pancho, is that a 69 in the garage? :wow:
> *


:yes: :yes: 


:cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 24 2011, 07:56 PM~20411667
> *:yes: :yes:
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


im diggin the six tail light set up im the impala wagon, LIKE IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN!! :angry: im gonna do the same to my 61 wagon!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

a lil progress on the wagon still need foil and clear


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 22 2011, 07:57 PM~20399290
> *this pic came out nice... :cheesy:
> so i decided to share with ya all....
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call a super cool shot.
Nice looking wagon there jeral.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 24 2011, 08:06 PM~20411761
> *im diggin the six tail light set up im the impala wagon, LIKE IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN!! :angry: im gonna do the same to my 61 wagon!
> *


you know the 1:1 65 impala wagon was the rarest (lowest production numbers)of all Impala wagons until 72? I blame it on the single squared rear tail lights on the 64. I think people who were Impala lovers were put off by 64's tail light design, which resulted in less units sold in 64, which in turn resulted in Chevy bringing back the traditional 6 tail light design AND the low production numbers in 65.



all speculation, BUT i STILL WANT MY MUTHA FUKIN JEOPARDY CHECK!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 22 2011, 08:57 PM~20399290
> *this pic came out nice... :cheesy:
> so i decided to share with ya all....
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sinicle+Apr 25 2011, 07:28 AM~20414048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how that came out,, so the foil is better than frog tape for preventing 
bleed through?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2011, 12:38 PM~20415173
> *I am with you on the tail lights...  but no Jeopardy check.. Alex T. dont got no
> love for lowriders..  but Cheech Marin went on that shit and cleaned house..
> I love how that came out,, so the foil is better than from tape for preventing
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 25 2011, 01:37 AM~20413345
> *a lil  progress on the wagon still need foil and clear
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Goooood... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2011, 10:38 AM~20415173
> *I am with you on the tail lights...  but no Jeopardy check.. Alex T. dont got no
> love for lowriders..  but Cheech Marin went on that shit and cleaned house..
> I love how that came out,, so the foil is better than from tape for preventing
> ...


yeszir!! just lay down the foil...i rub it with a q-tip...and cut away what you dont need....q-tip again....should be good as gold! :biggrin: i mean look at my guts! red and white...lookin purrrrrrrty! i have to high five my self for these guts after all the dipping i've been doing on bodies!! hopefully the 61 body goes smooth...or im done for! :happysad:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Apr 25 2011, 05:35 PM~20417753
> *Lookin Goooood... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: thank you :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 25 2011, 07:41 PM~20418898
> *yeszir!! just lay down the foil...i rub it with a q-tip...and cut away what you dont need....q-tip again....should be good as gold! :biggrin:  i mean look at my guts! red and white...lookin purrrrrrrty! i have to high five my self for these guts after all the dipping i've been doing on bodies!! hopefully the 61 body goes smooth...or im done for! :happysad:
> *


 good stuff.. Maybe me and foil might get along after all?


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

man got the purp on but my i have a major proB, the custom hatch broke so i have to refab everything!!! ima duke everthing out this weekend cus the pruple you see is no more, its bathing in purple power and im loosing my hair!, but as u can see i have the gutar wire in the cylinder, probably wont be functioning for the due date BUT the car will be done, after the build ima dive in to the hydros









whent to NJ for fam and got a lil pully system !








the cylinder in up pos


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Apr 26 2011, 09:12 AM~20422640
> *man got the purp on but my i have a major proB, the custom hatch broke so i have to refab everything!!! ima duke everthing out this weekend cus the pruple you see is no more,  its bathing in purple power and im loosing my hair!, but as u can see i have the gutar wire in the cylinder, probably wont be functioning for the due date BUT the car will be done, after the build ima dive in to the hydros
> 
> 
> ...


 thats to bad about the hatch, I still really want to see that car and the hydro system.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2011, 11:29 PM~19479294
> *Here's my little update. Slow coming but it will get there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :shhh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Apr 26 2011, 11:12 AM~20422640
> *man got the purp on but my i have a major proB, the custom hatch broke so i have to refab everything!!! ima duke everthing out this weekend cus the pruple you see is no more,  its bathing in purple power and im loosing my hair!, but as u can see i have the gutar wire in the cylinder, probably wont be functioning for the due date BUT the car will be done, after the build ima dive in to the hydros
> 
> 
> ...


looking good... :cheesy: i feel ya about the paint. :happysad: .. i had to paint mine 5 times till i was happy with it..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 25 2011, 08:46 PM~20419620
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  I NEED THAT SMALL TAPE :happysad:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 26 2011, 02:28 PM~20424642
> *  I NEED THAT SMALL TAPE  :happysad:
> *


you and I both!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 26 2011, 01:28 PM~20424642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cut the tape myself out of the blue 3m tape 
Minidreams did a how to on cutting tape


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Apr 26 2011, 09:12 AM~20422640
> *man got the purp on but my i have a major proB, the custom hatch broke so i have to refab everything!!! ima duke everthing out this weekend cus the pruple you see is no more,  its bathing in purple power and im loosing my hair!, but as u can see i have the gutar wire in the cylinder, probably wont be functioning for the due date BUT the car will be done, after the build ima dive in to the hydros
> 
> 
> ...


 I feel your pain bro. :happysad: 
Sorry to hear bout the hatch. That looks to be a wild car and can't wait to see it in completion.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 25 2011, 08:46 PM~20419620
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin the top so far pancho!! i still need to try mini's tape cuttin how to! looks like you got it down!! :0


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 25 2011, 08:46 PM~20419620
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2011, 05:17 PM~20425922
> *I cut the tape myself out of the blue 3m tape
> Minidreams did a how to on cutting tape
> 
> ...


thanks pancho, I'm gonna try that! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comps fellas  and try the tape cutting really easy to do


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Apr 26 2011, 05:54 PM~20426201
> *I feel your pain bro. :happysad:
> Sorry to hear bout the hatch. That looks to be a wild car and can't wait to see it in completion.
> *


 hell yeah thanks. taking it one at a time LOL without cutting my finger LOL but remind you guys this is a budget build and i may have to either paint it another color or wait till i can get a ride to get some more purple, but will see


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Finish the jambs. All is lined up. Car is in final primer now. I'm gonna do my best to finish.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 27 2011, 10:38 PM~20437089
> *Finish the jambs. All is lined up. Car is in final primer now. I'm gonna do my best to finish.
> 
> 
> ...


 fffnnn flawless...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Wagon is lookin good MKD !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Mike. Now getter done!!!


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 27 2011, 10:38 PM~20437089
> *Finish the jambs. All is lined up. Car is in final primer now. I'm gonna do my best to finish.
> 
> 
> ...


58 Lookin sweet..

Better than mine. 5th time to paint.
Same problem.No dry or counter act to the prime..   
Bout time for a new wagon..LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Apr 28 2011, 05:45 PM~20442579
> *58  Lookin sweet..
> 
> Better than mine. 5th time to paint.
> ...


lol...at least you've made paint stage!! im almost there!! :happysad:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

And everyone said I wouldnt get it back in time. I got 15 days. Lets see what i can do. Game On.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 29 2011, 07:42 PM~20450110
> *And everyone said I wouldnt get it back in time.  I got 15 days.  Lets see what i can do.  Game On.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ??????????????

We still have tow weeks to complete these ? I thought it was done over so i just moved it to the box and back on the shelf !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 29 2011, 07:42 PM~20450110
> *And everyone said I wouldnt get it back in time.  I got 15 days.  Lets see what i can do.  Game On.
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!!..
:cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2011, 08:34 PM~20450352
> *WHAT  ??????????????
> 
> We  still  have  tow  weeks  to  complete  these ?  I  thought  it  was  done  over  so  i  just  moved  it  to  the  box  and  back  on the  shelf !
> *


shit mini i havent herd anything from you in this thread i forgot you was even building a wagon..... :dunno:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

man markie ima need you to make that dead line in June LMFAO


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone+Apr 30 2011, 09:43 AM~20453854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not forgot, It was some kind of ford? like a torus or a crown vic wagon?


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 30 2011, 10:19 AM~20453990
> *Uhhhh?  you come so far? get on it man..
> yeah i guess, its comin along but dam ima be like a mad man for the next week
> LOL
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

How many Days left?? :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

may 15..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Apr 30 2011, 09:43 AM~20453854
> *man markie ima need you to make that dead line in June LMFAO
> *


LOL everyone asked why so long....LOL now come the questions about extending the dead line! so how about it markie!? :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha. Sooo funny. Just make it a year buildoff of the baddest builders...




I just might finish the Rivi wagon by then lmao.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Put in some work this weekend. Not a lot, but some.  All I got left now is engine, wiring, plumbing, and final assembly!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

15 days left :run: :run: hno: hno: :banghead: :cheesy: 

A lil more paint


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I ain't gonna make it. I've had too much other crap goin' on. If the deadline IS extended, I have an Accord wagon I could finish.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 1 2011, 01:41 PM~20459608
> *15 days left  :run:  :run:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :cheesy:
> 
> A lil more paint
> ...


 :wow: wow bro!! that is amazing.... :0 i want it...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 30 2011, 10:22 AM~20453999
> *How many Days left?? :dunno:
> *


 yesterday when I read this question? I spent the whole hour making fun of Scrape
for forgetting the dead.. I came up with all kind of funny shit.. and little sign's that had the number 15 in them.. I pulled calenders... all kind of little jokes and shit..

I really was making myself laugh... then i clicked the wrong ffffnn button and deleted 
the whole post...  shit that pissed me off,,, you cant repeat a joke to yourself/
it loose''s its spark.. so thats why I replied with that short answer after that...
then I started getting sick and my back gave out on me.... I feel like I am comming 
down with a summer flu.. 
All the wagons are lookin good you guys,, I really think everyone is workin 
there A game.. And I love the seeing the last minute (under pressure) builders,
turn up the heat... Pancho just jumps in the middle of the death cage, and starts
decapitating some dangerous fools...
this shit has been a great ride to watch and comment on... 
WAIT UNTIL THE VOTING STARTS? ITS GOING TO BE SO MUCH HARDER THEN 
YALL PROBABLY THINK! 
WE ONLY HAVE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE'S WINNERS TO CHOOSE! AND EVERYONE WITH A COMPLETION MUST VOTE.. YOU CANT MORE FAIR THAN THAT.. ISNT FUNNY? LIKE THE HAWK SAID. PEOPLE WERE SAYING WHY SO LONG OF A COMPLETION DATE? AND NOW SOME OF US NEED MORE TIME..

















do I hear violin music? you guys are braking my heart!  ha ha ha..
Okay how about this fanatics? since everybody has been cool in this buildoff?
we have had a great deal of mutual cooperation and minimal (zero) bickering
amongst each other? and considering the fact that the pace car would not have 
made completion if our brother Scrape, had not helped me out? 
IF ITS OKAY WITH EVERYBODY ELSE? :wow: I WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THE DEAD LINE BY 2 WEEKS? THAT MEANS THAT WAGONS SHOULD BE COMPLETED,
PHOTOGRAPHED AND READY FOR JUDGING ON JUNE 1ST... THAT MEANS WE WONT ANNOUNCE THE WINNERS UNTIL JUNE 15.. 

I FIGURE IT WILL TAKE US GUYS AROUND A WEEK TO SET UP A VOTE COUNTING 
FORUM, PLUS YOU CAN USE THAT SAME WEEK TO DECIDE ON YOUR PICK'S.

AND THEN THE FOLLOWING WEEK FOR US ALL TO PLACE AND COUNT THE VOTES..
BEFORE WE MAKE THE ANNOUNCEMENT'S.... 

TWO ADDITIONAL WEEKS JACKWAGONS! AFTER THAT WE TOSS YOU UNDER THE 
BUS!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 1 2011, 11:41 AM~20459608
> *15 days left  :run:  :run:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :cheesy:
> 
> A lil more paint
> ...


wat year is this :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@May 1 2011, 05:27 PM~20460478
> *wat year is this :biggrin:
> *


64


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 1 2011, 01:50 PM~20460131
> *yesterday when I read this question? I spent the whole hour making fun of Scrape
> for forgetting the dead..  I came up with all kind of funny shit.. and little sign's that had the number 15 in them.. I pulled calenders... all kind of little jokes and shit..
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:  good thing i decided to hit up LIL real quick! i just got my 61 out of the bleach bath to get it ready for paint right now! i have the guts done minus sounds and air goodies! pics soon! with the 15th comin up so fast, i was gonna scrap my idea on shaving off the 4 resin tail lights to use the 6 61 kit tails the way it should have been factory!  :uh: but with the little extension we just got.......thank you markie from all us slackers......imma break the dremel back out and get to it! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 1 2011, 05:49 PM~20461095
> *:0  :biggrin:   good thing i decided to hit up LIL real quick! i just got my 61 out of the bleach bath to get it ready for paint right now! i have the guts done minus sounds and air goodies! pics soon! with the 15th comin up so fast, i was gonna scrap my idea on shaving off the 4 resin tail lights to use the 6 61 kit tails the way it should have been factory!   :uh: but with the little extension we just got.......thank you markie from all us slackers......imma break the dremel back out and get to it! :biggrin:
> *


 cant wait to see it homie..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool, I'll be finished.. hopefully this week :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 1 2011, 01:41 PM~20459608
> *15 days left  :run:  :run:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :cheesy:
> 
> A lil more paint
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 1 2011, 10:41 PM~20463801
> *cant wait to see it homie..
> *


THANKS HYDRO :happysad:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 1 2011, 04:13 AM~20458130
> *Put in some work this weekend. Not a lot, but some.  All I got left now is engine, wiring, plumbing, and final assembly!!
> 
> 
> ...


hey man, where'd you find those jack stands?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

the sun is shining ima go outside an try to get some nice pics of the wagon :biggrin:

EDIT.....I GO OUTSIDE AN I FIND CLOUDS FOR HOURS... :angry: WELL, IT WAS SUNNY OUT ... :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 4 2011, 09:04 AM~20482667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol ha ha ha ha... were getting there..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Finally got the last of the lines layed on the roof/hood area :cheesy:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 4 2011, 09:40 PM~20486959
> *Finally got the last of the lines layed on the roof/hood area :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great bro! How do u cut the tape so thin??


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

poncho you a fool with the paint. damn homie!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 4 2011, 08:40 PM~20486959
> *Finally got the last of the lines layed on the roof/hood area :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Daaammmm foo lookin real good dogg nice work :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wagons lookin fresh,almost time.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i got about 12 good shots of the wagon outside today!! :cheesy: 
plus i have all them pics from when i was building the car too... :happysad: dont wanna be a thread hog but i have alot of nice picx of this ride...ill post on a fresh page...in the completion build off thread  heres alil somethin!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

To the Wire LOL doin my bestest!! found some mesh for the grill. im running out of hair LMFAO :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2011, 08:09 AM~20489468
> *i got about 12 good shots of the wagon outside today!! :cheesy:
> plus i have all them pics from when i was building the car too... :happysad:  dont wanna be  a thread hog but i have alot of nice picx of this ride...ill post on a fresh page...in the completion build off thread  heres alil somethin!
> 
> ...




HANDS DOWN MY FAVORITE CAR besides mine


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

lookin good guys... voting is going to be a real tug of war!


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2011, 08:09 AM~20489468
> *i got about 12 good shots of the wagon outside today!! :cheesy:
> plus i have all them pics from when i was building the car too... :happysad:  dont wanna be  a thread hog but i have alot of nice picx of this ride...ill post on a fresh page...in the completion build off thread  heres alil somethin!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: SSSAAHHHWWEEETTT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 07:34 AM~20489599
> *lookin good guys... voting is going to be a real tug of war!
> *


so when do we post the finished pics? & were?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2011, 08:09 AM~20489468
> *i got about 12 good shots of the wagon outside today!! :cheesy:
> plus i have all them pics from when i was building the car too... :happysad:  dont wanna be  a thread hog but i have alot of nice picx of this ride...ill post on a fresh page...in the completion build off thread  heres alil somethin!
> 
> ...



this bitch is hard as fuck!! sick ass job!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm out; I ain't gonna finish in between a new job and workin' on shit for a few other people, all my projects are on the back burner. Sorry if I inconvenienced anybody.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SO I'M GUESSING :

ME
716LAYINLOW
HYDRO
ESO

have completed builds so far?


anyone else gonna finish in time? :happysad:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 5 2011, 01:38 PM~20491453
> *SO I'M GUESSING :
> 
> ME
> ...


I AM not givin up


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 5 2011, 01:38 PM~20491453
> *SO I'M GUESSING :
> 
> ME
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@May 5 2011, 01:50 PM~20491524
> *I AM not givin up
> *


x2


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 5 2011, 04:38 PM~20491453
> *SO I'M GUESSING :
> 
> ME
> ...



:biggrin: :yes: I will finish!!


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 5 2011, 01:38 PM~20491453
> *SO I'M GUESSING :
> 
> ME
> ...


I'm crossin my fingers the paint flows this time.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 5 2011, 01:38 PM~20491453
> *SO I'M GUESSING :
> 
> ME
> ...


im on the grind!! i see visions of the checkered flag in my future!! :biggrin: :happysad: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 5 2011, 09:24 PM~20493842
> *im on the grind!! i see visions of the checkered flag in my future!! :biggrin:  :happysad:  :wow:
> *


If the weather brakes here i can get it done next week !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2011, 07:25 PM~20493852
> *If  the  weather  brakes here    i  can  get  it  done  next  week !
> *


 :yes: i bet you pull it off mini if your weather helps out! and the twins will allow model time?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

we got until May 25th right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I thought it is the 15?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2011, 07:33 PM~20493904
> *I  thought    it  is  the  15?
> *


nope! markie graced us slackers with an up date until june 1st! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 5 2011, 09:38 PM~20493942
> *nope! markie graced us slackers with an up date until june 1st! :biggrin:
> *


OH that being the case I can get it on the crown and maybe finish up my surf shop aswell ! I'm awaiting some custom door logos before i hit it with color !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2010, 09:26 PM~19250619
> *why a wagon? the picture is self explanatory, just look...
> 
> Now let me address some of the concerns...
> ...


ok i was just goin off this one i found....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 1 2011, 01:50 PM~20460131
> *yesterday when I read this question? I spent the whole hour making fun of Scrape
> for forgetting the dead..  I came up with all kind of funny shit.. and little sign's that had the number 15 in them.. I pulled calenders... all kind of little jokes and shit..
> 
> ...


theres the up date for yah rollin, mini and any of US other slackers tryin to finish!! sorry 408...i know your gettin impatient! :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks bro... haven't been around here much.... work been hectic and we got a 3rd son due this summer...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2011, 08:49 PM~20494487
> *thanks bro... haven't been around here much.... work been hectic and we got a 3rd son due this summer...
> *


CONGRATULATIONS MAN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2011, 08:49 PM~20494487
> *thanks bro... haven't been around here much.... work been hectic and we got a 3rd son due this summer...
> *


 sorry for all the different dates Rollin, But you know my ass goes back and fourth.
(no ****) but Hock is right.. june 1st bro.. it will all be over soon..
Congrats big time on the new life coming to your family!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2011, 11:49 PM~20494487
> *thanks bro... haven't been around here much.... work been hectic and we got a 3rd son due this summer...
> *



Congrats HOMIE!! :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2011, 08:49 PM~20494487
> *thanks bro... haven't been around here much.... work been hectic and we got a 3rd son due this summer...
> *


congrats! my wife and i JUST had or 3rd lil boy! :biggrin: sorry to whore up the wagon thread anymore.....back to the wagon B.S.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

almost there baby, not goin to be the best model i invisiond But i still like it, its a lil rough, im gona water sand it and give it another coat of clear, NOtice i had to break the windsheild pillars cuz the window didnt fit after it breakin on me about 1000 times tryin to fight back with me, but good lookin on the time marckie now i can ease my brain 

































What it use to look like


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

no one likes to built 80 malibu wagon just older ones??


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@May 8 2011, 12:14 AM~20506296
> *no one likes to built 80 malibu wagon just older ones??
> *


i have an 80s malibu waiting to be built! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 8 2011, 02:16 AM~20506301
> *i have an 80s malibu waiting to be built!  :biggrin:
> *


i got a 2-door 80's malibu panel


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

im done let me know what you guys think


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

56 looks good cadilove :thumbsup:


Finally got the patterns on the top done :cheesy: . Put a lite coat of clear on the roof to see what its gona look like :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+May 6 2011, 06:22 PM~20499989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool 56 candi....you got down bro.. cool lines in the paint, and the detail in 
the engine compartment is really clean..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2011, 09:02 PM~20511255
> *56 looks good cadilove :thumbsup:
> Finally got the patterns on the top done :cheesy: . Put a lite coat of clear on the roof to see what its gona look like :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Its been about a month since my last confession!
Forgive me father< for I have sinned! 
(Oh sorry) lookin at the pattern i thought I was in Vatican city..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2011, 09:02 PM~20511255
> *56 looks good cadilove :thumbsup:
> Finally got the patterns on the top done :cheesy: . Put a lite coat of clear on the roof to see what its gona look like :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Insane job Pancho....I deff want to make sure I finish mine, but there is absolutly NO way I will have paint anywhere close to the masterpiece you have done here....GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 8 2011, 09:18 PM~20511404
> *Insane job Pancho....I deff want to make sure I finish mine, but there is absolutly NO way I will have paint anywhere close to the masterpiece you have done here....GREAT JOB!!!!
> *


 but thats the beauty of our new judging system. no one person, or group of persons
outside the circle can play favorites for any one, or any three builders.. 
I can tell you right now. you stand a very good chance of taking home a prize..
your no stranger to doing prize winning work.. lets just wait and see what the numbers tell us! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Everyone is doing great work in here.... 

Candilove, nice work on the 56 bro! I like them colors. 

Dutchone, nice work on the 58 bro. You put it down on it! :thumbsup:

Pancho, Geezus dude, after 408, and now you, I dont even wanna complete mine!!  :roflmao: I drop out of the competition.

Markie, next time you put on a build off, make it for crappy builders only!! I might have a good chance at beating McLovin. And also, if everyone casts their vote for their own car, who will break the tie??? HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM?????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the great comps fellas


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[/quote]
:wow: dude....your an animal ...this is sick!! cant wait to see this finished .... :happysad:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

>


:wow: dude....your an animal ...this is sick!! cant wait to see this finished .... :happysad:
[/quote]
Agreed...Insane


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 8 2011, 07:30 PM~20509614
> *im done let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


nice job on the paint an nice detail in the engine compartment .. :cheesy: 
looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

like this pic right here looks mean as hell...  
looking good bro keep at it its allmost done. :h5:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: glad to be a part of this biuld off,all the homies getin down...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 9 2011, 03:49 AM~20512547
> *Everyone is doing great work in here....
> 
> Candilove, nice work on the 56 bro! I like them colors.
> ...


 ha ha ha.. now who's starting to sound like me?


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 9 2011, 07:13 AM~20513008
> *nice job on the paint an nice detail in the engine compartment .. :cheesy:
> looking good :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 03:55 PM~19491249
> *SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I  dont  want to  take  on to  much  all  at  once  but  you  assholes  and  these  build  offs    have  me  wanting  to  take  part !  SO  i  guess  i'm  jumping  in    this  1  also  with  my  Crown Vic  wagon !
> ...



Well i stayed up till 3 am puttin in work ! Here's an update !

My guts are finished !


















I also got the chassie done !










And i painted it and built it all yesturday LOL ! This is only 1 pic til i can get my lighting right !










I'm a try and get better pics up in a few then post it up in the completed thread !


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 07:02 AM~20528578
> *Well  i  stayed  up  till  3  am  puttin  in  work  !  Here's  an  update !
> 
> My  guts  are  finished !
> ...


Now that's called poundin the plastic.
Nice work .Lookin good..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 07:02 AM~20528578
> *Well  i  stayed  up  till  3  am  puttin  in  work  !  Here's  an  update !
> 
> My  guts  are  finished !
> ...


Us assholes like your ford.. Gunny.. it looks good..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 09:02 AM~20528578
> *Well  i  stayed  up  till  3  am  puttin  in  work  !  Here's  an  update !
> 
> My  guts  are  finished !
> ...


sweet... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn.. everyones builds are looking dope! these have the best wagons EVER built :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 11 2011, 02:30 PM~20531687
> *damn.. everyones builds are looking dope! these have the best wagons EVER built  :biggrin:
> *


X2 builds are lookin great fellas 

Got a lil more paint done I hope to get the paint done tomarrow :x:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You are crazy Pancho....Looks insane....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 11 2011, 10:58 PM~20534243
> *X2 builds are lookin great fellas
> 
> Got a lil more paint done I hope to get the paint done tomarrow :x:
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 11 2011, 08:58 PM~20534243
> *X2 builds are lookin great fellas
> 
> Got a lil more paint done I hope to get the paint done tomarrow :x:
> ...


More Paint.   :thumbsup: 
That is lookin super mind blowin for sure..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comps fellas  yea a lil more paint to go just a couple fades here and there :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

some sick wagons in here fellas !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 11 2011, 08:58 PM~20534243
> *X2 builds are lookin great fellas
> 
> Got a lil more paint done I hope to get the paint done tomarrow :x:
> ...


 :0 bro you gotta finish this so 716 and 408 have some competition!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 09:02 AM~20528578
> *Well  i  stayed  up  till  3  am  puttin  in  work  !  Here's  an  update !
> 
> My  guts  are  finished !
> ...


That's friggin sweet Dave! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Started off with this 










Im no 408, or pancho, or Hawk, but I gave it a good try. Had fun building it too. I know some shit's not to scale and some stuff isnt plumbed right and blah blah blah, but it's my build. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Biulds lookin clean Homies,cutin it close .. I think ill make it..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 14 2011, 04:33 PM~20552976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that is sweet!!! thats it! im done, i quit, my traditional bagged wagon cant hang with anymore of these finished rides!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 14 2011, 04:33 PM~20552976
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit this fucker is clean


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im just about there! i think im gonna have to scrap the idea of cutting the resin tails off.....i dont have to much time to get into body work right now, i just gotta finish the wiring for the comps, subs maybe install wheel wells and paint! oh, and markies favorite....FOIL :wow: :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good Joe. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 14 2011, 06:34 PM~20553384
> *Looks good Joe. :biggrin:
> *


thanks vance! :h5: on your finish build! way to pull off the rarely used brown!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 14 2011, 10:41 PM~20553677
> *thanks vance! :h5: on your finish build! way to pull off the rarely used brown!
> *



n/p :h5: glad to see someone even noticed it. LOL, I was starting to think I pissed everyone off, and Im on all their ignored lists :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

57 came out nice scrape :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by machio+May 14 2011, 03:33 PM~20552976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work on the 61 is lookin good hock 
U can't just glue the third light on ?:dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Work on the 61 is lookin good hock 
U can't just glue the third light on ?:dunno:
[/quote]
yes, but i need to make a spacer to glue it on so it sits flat, but thats not the problem........the resin tails that are there now......2 have bad pin holes....and how would i foil them to look like the perfect chrome plastic stock?! plus they are a tad bigger then the stock plastic goodies! :uh: i already had to ditch the stock plastic chrome grill cuz it doesnt match up right at all!  so im thinkin,,,,do pin hole work to the resin and just get it finished in time?! :happysad: kinda sucks cuz i wanted to rock the impala rear tails like your 64!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

maybe ill just cut the fucking top off the resin and make it fit the 2 door vert doner i been using?! i mean fuck i've trashed about everything from this yellow paper weight! :angry: WOOSAH WOOSAH!!!!! im trying not to flip out like hydro did! im so close to finish yet....... :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wagons are looking good fellas :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> Work on the 61 is lookin good hock
> U can't just glue the third light on ?:dunno:


yes, but i need to make a spacer to glue it on so it sits flat, but thats not the problem........the resin tails that are there now......2 have bad pin holes....and how would i foil them to look like the perfect chrome plastic stock?! plus they are a tad bigger then the stock plastic goodies! :uh: i already had to ditch the stock plastic chrome grill cuz it doesnt match up right at all!  so im thinkin,,,,do pin hole work to the resin and just get it finished in time?! :happysad: kinda sucks cuz i wanted to rock the impala rear tails like your 64! 
[/quote]

How about shaving the resin lights off and adding the chromed lights :cheesy: ?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> yes, but i need to make a spacer to glue it on so it sits flat, but thats not the problem........the resin tails that are there now......2 have bad pin holes....and how would i foil them to look like the perfect chrome plastic stock?! plus they are a tad bigger then the stock plastic goodies! :uh: i already had to ditch the stock plastic chrome grill cuz it doesnt match up right at all!  so im thinkin,,,,do pin hole work to the resin and just get it finished in time?! :happysad: kinda sucks cuz i wanted to rock the impala rear tails like your 64!


How about shaving the resin lights off and adding the chromed lights :cheesy: ?
[/quote]
:uh: my bad pancho.....that was the other part to my rant.....i cant get a blade or saw blade in the space to cut it...and a dremel will kill some resin quick!! im still cussin and discussin with this damn wagon.....but feed back from my boys helps!! :biggrin: i almost want to cut the rear out of the plastc 61 and graft to the resin, but with my build time.....i wont finish!  i'd just hate to leave these ugly chevy stock tails! but i may have to!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> How about shaving the resin lights off and adding the chromed lights :cheesy: ?


:uh: my bad pancho.....that was the other part to my rant.....i cant get a blade or saw blade in the space to cut it...and a dremel will kill some resin quick!! im still cussin and discussin with this damn wagon.....but feed back from my boys helps!! :biggrin: i almost want to cut the rear out of the plastc 61 and graft to the resin, but with my build time.....i wont finish!  i'd just hate to leave these ugly chevy stock tails! but i may have to! 
[/quote]

Hmm yea cutting is gona be a lot of work  I would try to sand them off tho




Only 2 weeks left hno: 
This is were I'm at


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> Work on the 61 is lookin good hock
> U can't just glue the third light on ?:dunno:


yes, but i need to make a spacer to glue it on so it sits flat, but thats not the problem........the resin tails that are there now......2 have bad pin holes....and how would i foil them to look like the perfect chrome plastic stock?! plus they are a tad bigger then the stock plastic goodies! :uh: i already had to ditch the stock plastic chrome grill cuz it doesnt match up right at all!  so im thinkin,,,,do pin hole work to the resin and just get it finished in time?! :happysad: kinda sucks cuz i wanted to rock the impala rear tails like your 64! 
[/quote]
why not drill em out from the back....then fill in and add the chrome ones


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> yes, but i need to make a spacer to glue it on so it sits flat, but thats not the problem........the resin tails that are there now......2 have bad pin holes....and how would i foil them to look like the perfect chrome plastic stock?! plus they are a tad bigger then the stock plastic goodies! :uh: i already had to ditch the stock plastic chrome grill cuz it doesnt match up right at all!  so im thinkin,,,,do pin hole work to the resin and just get it finished in time?! :happysad: kinda sucks cuz i wanted to rock the impala rear tails like your 64!


why not drill em out from the back....then fill in and add the chrome ones
[/quote]
thats a good ass idea lil D!! but....there is a piece on the body behind the tail light to make the tail light sit flat...i would have to make spacers for all 6 plus fill in for the body work! :0 your idea makes the most sence right now!! i just dont have the time to do it!! :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 11 2011, 03:30 PM~20531687
> *damn.. everyones builds are looking dope! these have the best wagons EVER built  :biggrin:
> *


 I really have to agree with my brother on this one! all you guys have dug 
real deep into your build bag of tricks... i think this wagon fest made better builders 
out of some of you,, (shit let me re-fraise that?) this wagon fest made you think a little more outside your comfort zone's? Vance, your 57 came out real nice..
you successfully made an UN-nomad.. or should we call it a custom nonmad? :biggrin: dude it looks good.. And Hock? if you can iron out all the other little bugs
that comes with fitting a resin build? i really think your tail light issue wont be all that 
big of a deal..? Yea i think Gm should have made impala tail lights for there wagons?
but the 61 wagon is not as off, as say the other year wagons... hell I was thinking shave that back smooth and put 60 tail lights in its space? 
(or those pointy eldorado lights) but what do i know?
I know your 61 looks good,, way to good to stop now.. and your interior is fuckin 
beautiful.... 
Machio? that 56 gets sicker everytime i blink... 

wagon fest 2011.... yall mo fo's are making history! 
FOR THOSE ABOUT TO ROCK? WE SALUTE YOU! 




















































jACKWAGONS...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Markie. Thanks everyone for the compliments. I know I got a few things wrong on it, like the cylinders, and there are no dumps on the pumps, So, I think Im going to give up on building lows, and go back to doin lifted trucks. I will keep tryin though, but, might be a sale going on in my corner!! :0 














































































:roflmao: Maybe.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 14 2011, 04:33 PM~20552976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit that thing is sick :wow: 

are all the patterns candy ?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 15 2011, 10:58 AM~20556779
> *holy shit that thing is sick  :wow:
> 
> are all the patterns candy ?
> *


Thanks alot Homies,ye,their all candy colors.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Some interior work


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*so i deceided to drop out of this build off, way too many sik rides and can't compete*.  sorry fellas


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 18 2011, 12:02 PM~20578120
> *Some interior work
> 
> 
> ...


liken this set up bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 18 2011, 12:16 PM~20578208
> *so i deceided to drop out of this build off, way too many sik rides and can't compete.    sorry fellas
> *


man i seen you was the last one to post... :cheesy: thuoght you posted some pics of that 58 :happysad: your not out of the build off.. stop playin... :biggrin: your just holdin out... get them picx posted man.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 18 2011, 10:16 AM~20578208
> *so i deceided to drop out of this build off, way too many sik rides and can't compete.    sorry fellas
> *


 Bull shit,, THAT'S LIKE WHEN A PERSON IS IN COURT.. AND THE JUDGE SAYS,
: i WONT ALLOW THAT LAST PIECE OF EVIDENCE, I ORDER THE COURT TO FORGET 
THAT LAST STATEMENT:
Ismeal, even if you sell your wagon? alot of us have already seen it, 
and it should be, 
will be,
voted on! 
Its a very important contribution to this buildoff!
your also one of the judge's? we need you to chime in and cast your vote as well!
2 weeks to go.. you cant jump ship now! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lol, you know i'm kidding.

i'll post my pics as soon as all the complete are up


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 18 2011, 01:12 PM~20579241
> * lol, you know i'm kidding.
> 
> i'll post my pics as soon as all the complete are up
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 18 2011, 10:02 AM~20578120
> *Some interior work
> 
> 
> ...


nice pancho!! i got my guts done, im leavin the tails alone and hope to have paint down soon! about ready for primer! :happysad:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm out...not going to rush it...Got Sick kids and too much to finish and just can't see rushing it now...

Good Luck everyone...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Mike, that sucks bro! But, I know how it is. Family first bro.  Just make sure you finish so we can see how sweet it looks when she's done!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 18 2011, 08:56 PM~20582500
> *I'm out...not going to rush it...Got Sick kids and too much to finish and just can't see rushing it now...
> 
> Good Luck everyone...
> *


 :angry: :angry: I hope your Kid's feel better real soon.. I know your not one for 
quick completions, but you never know? 
you may get a wild hair, and end up pulling a few late nighters before the dead line?
But if you are out? it will make the voting less difficult..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy: 



















*SNEAK PICS*








































*AND YES FOR THOSE WHO DID GUESS THE VETTE MOTOR WERE CORECT*


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: nice build smilie :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 20 2011, 09:33 AM~20592926
> *:wow: nice build smilie :wow:
> *


x 2..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks, i know i don't have alot of detail but i like the clean look


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: sorry double post


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:around:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 20 2011, 09:55 AM~20592365
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 there she is... :wow: amazin work bro very nice!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

That is one saaawwweeeettttt wagon.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2010, 12:42 AM~19249846
> *Im in... Ill be doin this one... No use for it to sit in the box....
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happend to this build...i i was really hoping to see this finish :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 31 2011, 11:51 PM~19751991
> *Got it hendged up
> 
> 
> ...


heres another one i wanted to see finish'd :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok here what i got so far from what i could gather fom this thread...

if there is more or someone else would like to add by all means please do!! send
me a pm ill gladly add it to the list.  

or something i forgot please pm me an let meknow an ill add it in there as well..  .....more PRIZE's ...anyone?????

1ST PLACE
HYDRO....57 NOMAD KIT AN $20.
.
DYZCUSTOMS....2-PAGE SPREAD IN LISM MAG IN SEPT..OCT ISSUE.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW....$20.
.
JIMBO...DONATING $50 OF SOMETHING PLEASE FILL IN THE DETAILS..HYDRO.
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT...5 BAGS OF FLOCKING (CHOICE OF COLORS)
.
.
2ND PLACE....
HYDRO...A SET OF RIMS ANY CHOICE FROM SCALEDREAMS.
.
TRENDSETTA68...DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$10.
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT..3 BAGS OF FLOCKING (CHOICE OF COLORS)
.
.
3RD PLACE...
HYDRO... BARE METAL FOIL.
.
TRENDSETTA68....DECALS.
.
716 LAYIN LOW...$5
.
SCUR-RAPE-INIT...1 BAG OF FLOCKING (SHOICE OF COLOR)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 22 2011, 10:15 PM~20607746
> *ok here what i got so far from what i could gather fom this thread...
> 
> if there is more or someone else would like to add by all means please do!! send
> ...


 I think this is proof that Layitlow has the coolest model forum on the web!
just look at what you guys have accomplished by working together in the spirit of 
the hobby! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OFFICIAL LIST FROM DEC.8 2010

CHR1S619
BiggC
dutchone
hearse
716Layinlow
lowridermodels
SlammdSonoma
Tonioseven
Esoteric
pancho1969
machio
PINK86REGAL
MARINATE
hocknberry
just a-doodz
408Models
rollinoldskoo
rollindeep408
dade county
tunzafun
STREETRACEKING
darkside customs
candilove
MKD904
DIG
Scur-rape-init
calaveras73
Elrafa
:wow: :dunno: :inout: :werd: :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 22 2011, 10:24 PM~20607800
> *OFFICIAL LIST FROM DEC.8 2010
> 
> CHR1S619
> ...


count me out even tho i finished my shit a while back it was with the understanding of there being a strict deadline. this is why i dont do build offs.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^ :uh: there wasn't a set date from the begining hydro didn't set it till didn't set it till 4 months in to it :dunno:



> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 22 2011, 09:24 PM~20607800
> *OFFICIAL LIST FROM DEC.8 2010
> 
> CHR1S619
> ...


:dunno: the list of dropouts is alway longer then the finished list :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 23 2011, 05:08 AM~20608805
> *^^  :uh:  there wasn't a set date from the begining hydro didn't set it till didn't set it till 4 months in to it :dunno:
> :dunno: the list of dropouts is alway longer then the finished list :dunno:
> *


\

yeap.. im a drop out.... lost steam on the wagon... fuck it


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 23 2011, 08:19 AM~20608829
> *\
> 
> yeap.. im a drop out.... lost steam on the wagon... fuck it
> *



its cool, shit happens! its sad though cause with all the prize money, and winnings you would figure this build off would have been JAMMIN!!!! :dunno: I just hope EVERYONE drops out, so I might be able to make it to third place! LMAO, oh and Hawk, if you do take a place, the donated items you put in, come to me!  :roflmao:



Yes, and for those of you who didnt catch the sarcasm, I said, everyone drops out, so I can make THIRD PLACE............ :roflmao:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

yo hyrdo did give us a dead line! it didnt start till every one was sighnd up for the build off though, and im stilll goin, will have pics today,


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@May 23 2011, 08:44 AM~20609066
> *yo hyrdo did give us a dead line! it didnt start till every one was sighnd up for the build off though, and im stilll goin, will have pics today,
> *


he did give a deadline....ill try an find it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 6 2011, 01:00 AM~20495309
> *sorry for all the different dates Rollin,  But you  know my ass goes back and fourth.
> (no ****) but Hock is right.. june 1st bro..  it will all be over soon..
> *


this is what i found...correct me if im wrong hydro.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i do rememember a dealine sometime back, but the thing that got to me was the extended deadline after


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 23 2011, 07:43 AM~20609326
> *i do rememember a dealine sometime back, but the thing that got to me was the extended deadline after
> *


yup somewhere around 2 or 3 months, if you cant finish a car in that time dont join a build off.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 23 2011, 10:43 AM~20609326
> *i do rememember a dealine sometime back, but the thing that got to me was the extended deadline after
> *



The original deadline was going to be 6 months. Unfortunatley, he didnt calculate it right and made it a short 5 months, then extended it to 5 1/2 months. 

I know why you wanted this shit over!! :roflmao:  Same reason I did... LESS competition :roflmao: 


How many completes do we have? :dunno:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm still in fellas... just trying to keep mine below the radar til deadline :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

So what was the original end date? I seen may/june, may 25, may 15, june 1 :dunno:. Since we have some complaints if were past the original date I'll drop out.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 23 2011, 11:14 AM~20610193
> *So what was the original end date? I seen may/june, may 25, may 15, june 1 :dunno:. Since we have some complaints if were past the original date I'll drop out.
> *


from memory it WAS the 15th, but at some point was pushed til the 1st. right?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 23 2011, 01:14 PM~20610193
> *So what was the original end date? I seen may/june, may 25, may 15, june 1 :dunno:. Since we have some complaints if were past the original date I'll drop out.
> *



:wow: You better not drop out!! I was only kidding Pancho!!! :biggrin: 



Hydro pushed to June 1st. It's a little over a week.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

The native's are getting restless! Hey guys i think it goes with out saying?
that i wanted everyone to make it to the finish line.
And its no secret that i am not the most organized person in the world when it comes
to names and dates.. and shit.. but I pretty much tried my best to be flexible 
while at the same time keep to the over all idea of having a (half a year buildoff)

Believe it or not? I anticipated some early completions, just as i anticipated some
last minute ( under pressure) completions.. I did'nt want it any other way?
thats how all you animal's roll in the layitlow jungle!

your participation, and your builds are very important to this wagon competition
for many reasons... if a person completes and wagon, and later drops out?
we dont just loose a build? we loose a voter, we loose a judge! 
and the rest us loose's the opportunity to maybe vote on your car?

I know the winner is pro-missed to receive a two page spread in the SLM magaizine?
But it is my Hope that i can talk Dyzcustoms into dedicating an entire issue to the wagon buildoff. I want to at least insure that all completions get to see a spot
in the magazine.. even if they have to share a page with other cars? 

So If anybody else is thinking about dropping out of our wagon fest?

I really would like to apologize for the confusion and my lack of organizational
skills... But for the benefit of everybody else?
I am asking you to reconsider? 
I am asking you to stay in the race! The deadline is june 1st.. 
thank you... Hydrohype....
bla bla bla bla ......
bla blah bla bla bla ect ect... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

I am on the last minute runs.. :thumbsup: 
The car had me on the edge.. :machinegun: 
But it is going down hill since the paint is flowing right this time.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 23 2011, 11:32 AM~20610628
> *The native's are getting restless!  Hey guys i think it goes with out saying?
> that i wanted everyone to make it to the finish line.
> And its no secret that i am not the most organized person in the world when it comes
> ...


dont care about magazines, prizes, or such thats not why i build models i just dont want my wagon associated with this buildoff anymore


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 23 2011, 07:04 PM~20613496
> *dont care about magazines, prizes, or such thats not why i build models i just dont want my wagon associated with this buildoff anymore
> *


 :uh: come on ESO....whats 9 days.....there has been no drama in here, lets keep it that way! your DONE, you get to vote and get voted on.....take a kleenex outta your purse, man bag, sachel.....what ever you wanna call it?! take a chill pill, do other wise for 9 days and see what happens when the dust settles?! :banghead: hno: :around:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+May 23 2011, 07:04 PM~20613496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 23 2011, 08:32 PM~20615040
> *you know what bro? I just dont get it?
> yea you think outside the box! that i get..
> yea i think you go out of your way sometimes to prove that you are different?
> ...


 :0 :drama: :werd:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 23 2011, 09:32 PM~20615040
> *you know what bro? I just dont get it?
> yea you think outside the box! that i get..
> yea i think you go out of your way sometimes to prove that you are different?
> ...












just do it and close the book on it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 23 2011, 10:08 PM~20615397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Book is now closed...








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2011, 01:34 AM~20616178
> *Book is now closed...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2011, 02:34 AM~20616178
> *Book is now closed...
> 
> 
> ...



And you told me to cool it on him..... :uh:

Face value Hydro  I see shit at face value bro :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+May 23 2011, 10:02 PM~20615322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 23 2011, 12:24 AM~20607800
> *OFFICIAL LIST FROM DEC.8 2010
> 
> CHR1S619
> ...


YOU FORGOT ME ! I BUILT THE CROWN VIC MEMBER ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2011, 01:36 PM~20618601
> *YOU  FORGOT  ME !    I  BUILT THE  CROWN  VIC  MEMBER ?
> *


my bad i forgot you.. :happysad: you must of never put your name on the list..i didnt make this list i just copied an pasted it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2011, 11:36 AM~20618601
> *YOU  FORGOT  ME !    I  BUILT THE  CROWN  VIC  MEMBER ?
> *


I knew you would say some shit like that fucker!
Wheres was your updates for this in this build off?? LMAO......

Just givin you some shit.....


WTF??? This has got to be the longest build off I have ever seen in my life.... Jesus, when is it enough?? LOL

Pancho, get your ride finished bro cuz its lookin bad ass....

And Eso, time to change your tampon..... LOL.... just givin ya shit bro....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2011, 11:36 AM~20618601
> *YOU  FORGOT  ME !    I  BUILT THE  CROWN  VIC  MEMBER ?
> *


yea I dont know how that happened? we knew you tossed your name in the ring
many month's ago...
I remember when you said you would be doing the ford.. :happysad: 
sorry about that...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 03:55 PM~19491249
> *SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I  dont  want to  take  on to  much  all  at  once  but  you  assholes  and  these  build  offs    have  me  wanting  to  take  part !  SO  i  guess  i'm  jumping  in    this  1  also  with  my  Crown Vic  wagon !
> ...


 See here ! On Jan 1st ! I said i would be down like james brown ! In it like Tony Binnit !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2011, 01:15 PM~20619232
> *See  here !  On  Jan  1st !  I  said  i  would  be  down  like  james  brown  !  In  it  like  Tony  Binnit !
> *


 HEY THAT RHYME'S.. I REMEMBER, LIKE WHEN DARKSIDE LOST HIS VIRGINITY
IN NOVEMBER! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2011, 01:51 PM~20619507
> *HEY THAT RHYME'S..  I REMEMBER, LIKE WHEN DARKSIDE LOST HIS VIRGINITY
> IN NOVEMBER! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: way to go james!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

My 1:1 was more important to me to get done since the build off was soo long I put it off till I eventually ran out of time to do what I want to my wagon so that's why I dropped out kinda why I said from the gate it was too long of a build off so most peeps probably lost drive to finish :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2011, 08:24 PM~20622306
> *My 1:1 was more important to me to get done since the build off was soo long I put it off till I eventually ran out of time to do what I want to my wagon so that's  why I dropped out kinda why I said from the gate it was too long of a build off so most peeps probably lost drive to finish  :dunno:
> *


 I can relate to that.. :biggrin: I still have no regrets for making such a long 
buildoff...

with me not knowing who i could get on board? and this being the first buildoff that 
I ever kicked off? I did not want to catch people off guard, and give them a chance to 
say.. they dont have time because of there other build obligations... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 25 2011, 12:39 AM~20622972
> *I can relate to that.. :biggrin:  I still have no regrets for making such a long
> buildoff...
> 
> ...



A lot of us dont have time for two week build offs, or stuff like that. Hell most of us, can barely hit the bench once a week right now.  You did just fine on it Hydro. No disrespect to anyone when I say this, but Y'all could have finished in any amount of time. Just like Esotoic or 408 did. Just because it's a 6 month build off doesnt mean you have to take the whole 6 months. It's not the length of time that makes people lose motivation. It's the motivation in yourselves that makes you lose motivation.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 25 2011, 06:17 AM~20624720
> *A lot of us dont have time for two week build offs, or stuff like that. Hell most of us, can barely hit the bench once a week right now.  You did just fine on it Hydro. No disrespect to anyone when I say this, but Y'all could have finished in any amount of time. Just like Esotoic or 408 did. Just because it's a 6 month build off doesnt mean you have to take the whole 6 months. It's not the length of time that makes people lose motivation. It's the motivation in yourselves that makes you lose motivation.
> *


I'm as motivated as can be to build and get stuff finished....Life just happens. Work, wife, kids, home, etc ends up taking first priority a lot of the time...I'll get mine done eventually, I have a show at the end of June I'm shooting for.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 25 2011, 12:11 PM~20625076
> *I'm as motivated as can be to build and get stuff finished....Life just happens.  Work, wife, kids, home, etc ends up taking first priority a lot of the time...I'll get mine done eventually, I have a show at the end of June I'm shooting for.
> *



My point exactly Mike. I was sad to see you werent going to finish, but it'll be nice to see it when you do. 

If you are like me, it is motivating to build, just hard to keep the motivation when the kids want to play, or family has a get together, or work, or whatever, so long build offs like this work out well for me, cause I can slowly make my progress to the end LOL.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lol you guys are funny Im still working on mine too. one day it will get done.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 25 2011, 09:11 AM~20625076
> *I'm as motivated as can be to build and get stuff finished....Life just happens.  Work, wife, kids, home, etc ends up taking first priority a lot of the time...I'll get mine done eventually, I have a show at the end of June I'm shooting for.
> *


 WHAT VANCE IS SAYING, WEATHER YOURS IS DONE OR NOT IN TIME?
BASED ON YOUR PICTURES... YOU BROUGHT ALOT OF PAIN TO THE REST OF US..

THAT 58 HAS SOME FOOL'S SHAKING IN THERE BOOTS... :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got mine in primer finally! :cheesy: hopefully some pearl white down soon! :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 25 2011, 08:48 PM~20628893
> *i got mine in primer finally! :cheesy: hopefully some pearl white down soon! :happysad:
> *


nice!! get on it bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 25 2011, 06:48 PM~20628893
> *i got mine in primer finally! :cheesy: hopefully some pearl white down soon! :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gettin closer, time for foil!! DUNT DUNT DUUUUUUNT! markie! ill do the left side you do the right?! :happysad: :rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 27 2011, 10:06 PM~20643969
> *gettin closer, time for foil!! DUNT DUNT DUUUUUUNT! markie! ill do the left side you do the right?! :happysad:  :rimshot:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD..YOU'LL MAKE ! YOUR ALLMOST DONE.. :biggrin: 
I LOVE USING FOIL FOR TAPE ON SHIT...BUT MAN ITS SOME EXPENSIVE TAPE.....LOL..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2011, 08:10 PM~20643999
> *LOOKING GOOD..YOU'LL MAKE ! YOUR ALLMOST DONE.. :biggrin:
> I LOVE USING FOIL FOR TAPE ON SHIT...BUT MAN ITS SOME EXPENSIVE TAPE.....LOL..
> *


yeszir it is, but pretty much a next to never guarantee to not bleed through! i only do it on tough color combo's like this! the trim looks a lil ugly on the sides just cuz i cit it short to stay away from the body! didnt need ANY white spots on the red body! im grinnin from ear to ear right now this thing is workin out after all my body woe's shut down my work i wanted to do! :uh: but oh well...gotta keep movin now!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 27 2011, 10:15 PM~20644029
> *yeszir it is, but pretty much a next to never guarantee to not bleed through! i only do it on tough color combo's like this! the trim looks a lil ugly on the sides just cuz i cit it short to stay away from the body! didnt need ANY white spots on the red body! im grinnin from ear to ear right now this thing is workin out after all my body woe's shut down my work i wanted to do! :uh: but oh well...gotta keep movin now!!
> *


HELL YEAH ITS LOOKING KILLER .. WILL LOOK ALOT BETTER IN MY L.I.L. COLLECTION. :biggrin: YOU CAN SEND IT MY WAY WHEN THIS IS ALL DONE..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good Joe!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 27 2011, 08:06 PM~20643969
> *gettin closer, time for foil!! DUNT DUNT DUUUUUUNT! markie! ill do the left side you do the right?! :happysad:  :rimshot:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


The six one looks bad ass


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 27 2011, 09:36 PM~20644535
> *The six one looks bad ass
> *


thanks guys! i'm trying! MARKIE!! where you at, WE got some foiling to do!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 25 2011, 06:11 AM~20625076
> *I'm as motivated as can be to build and get stuff finished....Life just happens.  Work, wife, kids, home, etc ends up taking first priority a lot of the time...I'll get mine done eventually, I have a show at the end of June I'm shooting for.
> *


same here.... i ended up parting out a galaxy 48 fleetline kit for the driveline and chassis.... there is a lot more for me to do and i wanna do it up proper in memory of my grandma that passed... i'll set the 2012 Hawaii NNL as my goal


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2011, 09:51 PM~20644610
> *same here.... i ended up parting out a galaxy 48 fleetline kit for the driveline and chassis.... there is a lot more for me to do and i wanna do it up proper in memory of my grandma that passed... i'll set the 2012 Hawaii NNL as my goal
> *


ehh....make it right rollin! thats a memory you want to last in a good way FOREVER!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 27 2011, 06:53 PM~20644627
> *ehh....make it right rollin! thats a memory you want to last in a good way FOREVER!
> *


i never even built a 48 fleetline before because i kinda put that kit on a pedastal if you know what i mean.... but it does have the right suspension setup for the woody so i'm parting out a kit for it... sure beats the POS suspension the 39 kit come with :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 27 2011, 09:40 PM~20644553
> *thanks guys! i'm trying! MARKIE!! where you at, WE got some foiling to do!!
> *


 Markie? foil? :biggrin: i cut the trunk of my buick wildcat yesterday,, I told myself 
i was going to try to foil it this weekend? :uh: but i forgot, this weekend is no good for me... any way the 61 looks good bro.. sorry i wont be helping you on that foil! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2011, 09:57 PM~20644654
> *i never even built a 48 fleetline before because i kinda put that kit on a pedastal if you know what i mean.... but it does have the right suspension setup for the woody so i'm parting out a kit for it... sure beats the POS suspension the 39 kit come with  :happysad:
> *


Can I have the leftover parts?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

putting in werk right now time to bust some ass all nighters  

hint of what im doing ...sparkle efx :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 28 2011, 10:57 PM~20649728
> *putting in werk right now time to bust some ass all nighters
> 
> hint of what im doing ...sparkle efx :biggrin:
> *


3:45 a.m.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 29 2011, 03:49 AM~20650307
> *3:45 a.m.
> 
> *


ran out of clear still not buried all the way yet :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

lmk what ya guys think lil flaws here and there but idc i did it without a paint gun all hands on lol :biggrin: 

"SKY IS THE LIMIT"


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 29 2011, 06:07 PM~20652542
> *lmk what ya guys think lil flaws here and there but idc i did it without a paint gun all hands on lol  :biggrin:
> 
> "SKY IS THE LIMIT"
> ...


hell yeah!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice split!!! top looks good!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+May 29 2011, 05:29 PM~20652835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys  apprec. the compliments


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got the wagon foiled...talk about killin half a sheet! minor interior parts to do, finish the head liner, clear the body and black wash the grill! sounds like minor work but work is gonna be heavy this week!! SO WE END ON THE 1ST..... MARKIE...WHAT'S THE ACTUAL TIME THIS ENDS?! 11:59 6-1-11 OR 5-31-11 11:59?! IM DIGGIN DEEP RIGHT NOW!! who's still on the grind besides me and pancho?!


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

*Givin it all shes got..*

I am givin it all she's got captain..
Pushin the wagon to the limit. So many set backs and work keeps it slow movin.. Pulled a long nighter hoping for the best.:rofl:Tryin to get it done for the big final day..All the builds you guys are doing rock and have some awesome paint work. Here is where my wagon is slidin in..Going to go at it today and hope for the best.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> got the wagon foiled...talk about killin half a sheet! minor interior parts to do, finish the head liner, clear the body and black wash the grill! sounds like minor work but work is gonna be heavy this week!! SO WE END ON THE 1ST..... MARKIE...WHAT'S THE ACTUAL TIME THIS ENDS?! 11:59 6-1-11 OR 5-31-11 11:59?! IM DIGGIN DEEP RIGHT NOW!! who's still on the grind besides me and pancho?!


I dont know if its just me? or did the picture quality drop a few notch's with this new site we got? but from the builds I can see, everybody is doing a kick ass job.. much props to all the wagoner's.. and yea i would say 11:59 pacific time 
on june 1st is the dead line.. thats 2:59 the morning of the 2nd for some of you!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Space Ghost is DONE fellas...










gang of pics & video coming soon to the completed thread


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> I dont know if its just me? or did the picture quality drop a few notch's with this new site we got? but from the builds I can see, everybody is doing a kick ass job.. much props to all the wagoner's.. and yea i would say 11:59 pacific time
> on june 1st is the dead line.. thats 2:59 the morning of the 2nd for some of you!:thumbsup:


nice diggy!! IM DONE TOO!! :cheesy::uh:...head ache over!! everything dryin up right now, hopefully some good outside shots tomorrow!! i got a few rough pics just to show i was done in case this was done tonight at midnight!
TODAY...right after clear....
















final guts......seats belts done, wired the amp compressors and tank, subs in all carpet done!








final shots of it all together! hood prop just a mock up


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> nice diggy!! IM DONE TOO!! :cheesy::uh:...head ache over!! everything dryin up right now, hopefully some good outside shots tomorrow!! i got a few rough pics just to show i was done in case this was done tonight at midnight!
> TODAY...right after clear....
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey in lew of the new sight? lets extend the buildoff another month! (NOT) JUST bullshiting.. 
dig you know I love that space ghost.. I watched the video earlier today..
and Hock that 61 was def worth the wait.. you really got down on that wagon.. i bet you are proud?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THAT'S IT FANATIC'S.. TIME JUST FLEW BY DID'NT IT? THE BUILDOFF HAS NO COME TO THE VOTING STAGE..
WE WILL GET ALL THAT IRONED OUT IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO... MUCH MUCH PROPS TO EVERYBODY THAT PUT IN WORK
AND PROVIDED ALOT OF US WITH IDEA'S AND INSPIRATION... EVEN THE WAGONS THAT DID NOT GET COMPLETED WILL COME AROUND TO THRILL ALOT OF US EVENTUALLY// OF THIS I AM SURE...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THAT'S IT FANATIC'S.. TIME JUST FLEW BY DID'NT IT? THE BUILDOFF HAS NO COME TO THE VOTING STAGE..
WE WILL GET ALL THAT IRONED OUT IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO... MUCH MUCH PROPS TO EVERYBODY THAT PUT IN WORK
AND PROVIDED ALOT OF US WITH IDEA'S AND INSPIRATION... EVEN THE WAGONS THAT DID NOT GET COMPLETED WILL COME AROUND TO THRILL ALOT OF US EVENTUALLY// OF THIS I AM SURE...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> ok here what i got so far from what i could gather fom this thread...if there is more or something i forgot please add
> PRIZE...
> 
> 1ST PLACE
> ...


 
SO WAS ANY OF THE OTHER PRIZES STILL LEGIT???:dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Me too I may do first second and third or I may lump it all in one prize for peoples choice


 
:dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

408models said:


> SO WAS ANY OF THE OTHER PRIZES STILL LEGIT???:dunno:


yea, I sure they are golden... there dont look like there are any flakey people on the sponsor list? so I think it willl all happen.. I will cover my end of 1st 2nd and two 3rd place giveaways...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

408models said:


> SO WAS ANY OF THE OTHER PRIZES STILL LEGIT???:dunno:


yea, I sure they are golden... there dont look like there are any flakey people on the sponsor list? so I think it willl all happen.. I will cover my end of 1st 2nd and two 3rd place giveaways...:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

408models said:


> SO WAS ANY OF THE OTHER PRIZES STILL LEGIT???:dunno:


ill get mine out this friday send me your pay pal addys fellas.:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

NEED THEM PAYPAL ADDY FELLAS.....:yes: OR REG...HOME ADDY'S SO I CAN GET YOUR MONEY OUT....SEND ME A PM..:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> NEED THEM PAYPAL ADDY FELLAS.....:yes: OR REG...HOME ADDY'S SO I CAN GET YOUR MONEY OUT....SEND ME A PM..:thumbsup:


i held up my end of the winnings!!!! all my loot is sent out. hydro i got the money from you an the 57 nomad kit thank you.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> ok here what i got so far from what i could gather fom this thread...
> 
> if there is more or someone else would like to add by all means please do!! send
> me a pm ill gladly add it to the list.
> ...


here is the list of prize's


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i held up my end of the winnings!!!! all my loot is sent out. hydro i got the money from you an the 57 nomad kit thank you.


NO HAWK; THANK YOU. for helping to hold it down this whole half of a year! this was a great buildoff... I am very proud that i had something to do with it... 
And I owe alot of thanks to you and everybody else that sponsored for all the prize's... Great Job.. 

PS. I have not forgot about all the wagons that did get not get completed.. i still want to see them..
pancho.. machio.. mkd... dutchone.... just to name a few..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> NO HAWK; THANK YOU. for helping to hold it down this whole half of a year! this was a great buildoff... I am very proud that i had something to do with it...
> And I owe alot of thanks to you and everybody else that sponsored for all the prize's... Great Job..
> 
> PS. I have not forgot about all the wagons that did get not get completed.. i still want to see them..
> pancho.. machio.. mkd... dutchone.... just to name a few..



whats the deal on the magazine?? anyone hear anything???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

how long ago was this??? there still a some people who didnt come thru on there part of the prizes...:dunno: i did my part.......


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Did everyone get their stuff from me? I never heard anything on reciepts, but delivery conf, came through delivered.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

only people im waiting for is dzcustoms who fell off the face of the earth an jimbo.......ive sent a few messages to them but only herd from jimbo ive sent more but now im getting nothing from either one....not sure if something happend to them or what.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> only people im waiting for is dzcustoms who fell off the face of the earth an jimbo.......ive sent a few messages to them but only herd from jimbo ive sent more but now im getting nothing from either one....not sure if something happend to them or what.


i got a deal going woth jimbo too, couldnt reach him so i hit his fam....D2S......they said he's crazy busy with work and what not.....i dont know about dzcustoms!?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> I feel you bro, was'nt there a wagon thread that Biggs started a few years back?
> But yea, I get what your saying.. so stay tuned.. more will be revealed..
> NOW GET TO WORK JACKWAGON.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


crazy ass Hydro,so many good builds in here tho


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> crazy ass Hydro,so many good builds in here tho



lol this was a dope ass build off! we still waiting on the other Jackwagons!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

xtra late entry






lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

YEA JUST A TAD BIT ON THE LATE SIDE..LOL fucket better late than never!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn Hydro thats a BIG ASS MOTOR in the back of SKY LIGHT the wagon :thumbsup: will this be the new wagon thread :roflmao:


----------

